# Big Brother 2014 season-long and live feed *spoilers*



## DancnDude

Here we are with another season, and some new info has been released. So let's start off the "Live feed" thread to start off the talk. 

This thread is for all Live feed / After Dark discussions and spoilers are fair game. As in the past, I'm sure we'll have individual episode threads that discuss the individual TV episodes.


----------



## DancnDude

Julie released some info about the game here:
http://www.cbs.com/shows/big_brother/news/1002652/

- "Most Twisted Season Ever"
- Two houseguests win HoH each week
- Winning HoH doesn't necessarily guarantee your safety
- Some sort of interactive "Team America" element
- A new "high stakes" competition called the Battle of the Block

The house has also been revealed as a sort of treehouse, with each area themed as an element so we have Fire, Earth, Water, etc. There's a house tour video here: 
http://www.cbs.com/shows/big_brothe...Pd7QwMHjeI/big-brother-julie-chen-house-tour/


----------



## Steveknj

DancnDude said:


> Julie released some info about the game here:
> http://www.cbs.com/shows/big_brother/news/1002652/
> 
> - "Most Twisted Season Ever"
> - Two houseguests win HoH each week
> - Winning HoH doesn't necessarily guarantee your safety
> - Some sort of interactive "Team America" element
> - A new "high stakes" competition called the Battle of the Block
> 
> The house has also been revealed as a sort of treehouse, with each area themed as an element so we have Fire, Earth, Water, etc. There's a house tour video here:
> http://www.cbs.com/shows/big_brothe...Pd7QwMHjeI/big-brother-julie-chen-house-tour/


Sounds like they are introducing WAY too much. This game has always been more about the people than the game in a lot of respects. I'm not sure introducing all of these elements is going to make the game better. But we'll see. I was completely wrong about the coach season, which turned out much better than I imagined. Still, it will be in HD, so there's that going for it


----------



## Silverman

As mentioned in last thread does anyone have an update regarding the After Dark show? Checking tvgn.tv there is no mention of BBAD on that web site with only a week to go. Their guide now goes thru the opening day of BB too. 

Their HD channel is separate and almost no one has it, so does anyone know if it will be on the SD channel at all? What is the website for the HD channel, it has to be on that because of the press release, but where is that schedule?


----------



## DancnDude

Silverman said:


> As mentioned in last thread does anyone have an update regarding the After Dark show? Checking tvgn.tv there is no mention of BBAD on that web site with only a week to go. Their guide now goes thru the opening day of BB too.
> 
> Their HD channel is separate and almost no one has it, so does anyone know if it will be on the SD channel at all? What is the website for the HD channel, it has to be on that because of the press release, but where is that schedule?


According to this, it first airs Fri June 27 at 1am. I don't see any indication that the HD channel is different than the SD one.


----------



## Silverman

OK thanks. Tivo's ought to have guide data now but AT&T cable does not have that channel. I wonder why they won't mention this under new shows on tvgn? They have stuff about new shows in July but not one next week, strange....


----------



## Azlen

I'm guessing that the Battle of the Block is deciding which HoH keeps their nominees and which one doesn't.


----------



## Shaunnick

A little early for this, isn't it?  Cast announcements are tomorrow, right?


----------



## Eddie501

Shaunnick said:


> A little early for this, isn't it?  Cast announcements are tomorrow, right?


Nope, today!

http://www.cbs.com/shows/big_brother/season/16/cast/


----------



## DancnDude

Shaunnick said:


> A little early for this, isn't it?  Cast announcements are tomorrow, right?


 I saw all the announcements and there isn't much else on TV to talk about yet so why not talk about what's coming?

Looks like all new houseguests this year unless they add more as a twist. Should be entertaining.

I know some people hate the twists but it really entertains me when they change things up just enough to make the game work a bit differently. Thus far, what I've heard sounds like it could do just that. I suspect it will be easier to understand than the announcements make it sound, like Survivor's Blood vs Water seemed confusing until watching it made it pretty simple.


----------



## bryhamm

.


----------



## Alfer

Donny Donny Donny...The whole Duck Dynasty schtick is so played out. Shave and get a normal wardrobe would ya??


----------



## Alfer

Looks like they got all the different types covered (yuppies/rockers/gay/nerds/airheads). I always feel bad for the two token black folks (always a guys and a girl) though. Seems they rarely make it past a few episodes. Mainly the black girls who go first when they start giving too much attitude or perceived attitude. I bet Jocasta is one of the first 5 to go.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Alfer said:


> Donny Donny Donny...The whole Duck Dynasty schtick is so played out. Shave and get a normal wardrobe would ya??


In his CBS interview with Jeff he said he has never been a beard person and has spent the last eight months growing it out. Sounds like a casting condition to me. Beard, camo, accent.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

This year's flamboyant gay guy is the brother of a major celebrity who I've never heard of. So, he'll win any America's Choice awards like Elissa did last year.


----------



## nyny523

Can't wait for the new season to start.

BB is my annual summer guilty pleasure!


----------



## Azlen

Fool Me Twice said:


> This year's flamboyant gay guy is the brother of a major celebrity who I've never heard of. So, he'll win any America's Choice awards like Elissa did last year.


I don't know if the intersection between Ariana Grande fans and Big Brother fans is all that big. I guess we'll find out. It would be unlike the BB producers to exploit that relationship as much as they could.


----------



## EscapeGoat

Derrick has packed a lot into 30 years...



> Derrick attended college on a full ride baseball scholarship and got his masters degree in Business Management. Hes been a Police Sergeant for 10 years after starting as an undercover officer when he was only 20 years old.


He made sergeant when he was 20? After going to college on a baseball scholarship, getting a masters, and becoming an undercover cop? He's either very talented or a liar, which could work out well for him in this game.


----------



## Steveknj

Azlen said:


> I don't know if the intersection between Ariana Grande fans and Big Brother fans is all that big. I guess we'll find out. It would be unlike the BB producers to exploit that relationship as much as they could.


That might not even matter. The celeb tweets out that her bro is on BB and go to CBS.COM and vote for him. They never even have to watch.


----------



## bikegeek

Steveknj said:


> That might not even matter. The celeb tweets out that her bro is on BB and go to CBS.COM and vote for him. They never even have to watch.


The CBS page also shows that he is a YouTube personality, that should help gain some votes.


----------



## vertigo235

Fool Me Twice said:


> In his CBS interview with Jeff he said he has never been a beard person and has spent the last eight months growing it out. Sounds like a casting condition to me. Beard, camo, accent.


Yeah, he's from Albemarle, NC. They probably want to make it look like everyone from NC loves to have long beards like that


----------



## Shaunnick

16 cast members. I doubt they'll introduce more but we'll see. 

Going off the pictures alone I say early favorites are Hayden and Derrick.


----------



## NorthAlabama

DancnDude said:


> Julie released some info about the game here:
> http://www.cbs.com/shows/big_brother/news/1002652/
> 
> - "Most Twisted Season Ever"
> - Two houseguests win HoH each week
> - Winning HoH doesn't necessarily guarantee your safety
> - Some sort of interactive "Team America" element
> - A new "high stakes" competition called the Battle of the Block
> 
> The house has also been revealed as a sort of treehouse, with each area themed as an element so we have Fire, Earth, Water, etc. There's a house tour video here:
> http://www.cbs.com/shows/big_brothe...Pd7QwMHjeI/big-brother-julie-chen-house-tour/


i have a few questions after watching the tour and reading up on the twists:


i only saw one hoh bed - is there a side room with another bed (like mentor season 14) for the second hoh?

i noticed the kitchen sink relocated closer to the memory wall, and the usual fridge space in the house has been replaced with drawers and a counter top - where is the fridge this year? are the drawers refrigerated, did the move it to the pantry/storage room with the other fridge, or is it somewhere else?
i know, i know, it's only 5 days until we know what's happened...


----------



## markz

vertigo235 said:


> Yeah, he's from Albemarle, NC. They probably want to make it look like everyone from NC loves to have long beards like that


Home of Kellie Pickler, another reality TV star.


----------



## Shaunnick

Oh wow. I just saw that Amber B.'s hometown is Knoxville (where I live). Looks like she lives in California now, though.

If she seems like a decent person I may cheer for her to win.


----------



## vertigo235

markz said:


> Home of Kellie Pickler, another reality TV star.


Yeah they always make sure to pick stereotypical southern people from North Carolina.

Jordan was great though, I loved her and she was from Matthews, NC.


----------



## mattack

Azlen said:


> I don't know if the intersection between Ariana Grande fans


Had no idea who she is.. looked her up, and the only one of her regular (non talk show or awards show) performances I likely saw was one Family Guy appearance.


----------



## Silverman

With all the trouble last year, can anyone give me a web site that says what ended up happening to those people? For instance several were rumored to lose jobs or college, did any of that happen? I just need the update, I remember all the drama.


----------



## Azlen

mattack said:


> Had no idea who she is.. looked her up, and the only one of her regular (non talk show or awards show) performances I likely saw was one Family Guy appearance.


She's actually a really talented singer. One of the few of the Nick/Disney girls that I think you can say that about.


----------



## realityboy

NorthAlabama said:


> i have a few questions after watching the tour and reading up on the twists:
> 
> 
> i only saw one hoh bed - is there a side room with another bed (like mentor season 14) for the second hoh?
> 
> i noticed the kitchen sink relocated closer to the memory wall, and the usual fridge space in the house has been replaced with drawers and a counter top - where is the fridge this year? are the drawers refrigerated, did the move it to the pantry/storage room with the other fridge, or is it somewhere else?
> i know, i know, it's only 5 days until we know what's happened...


I don't know about the bed situation. Maybe they'll add another bed like in S7 with the co-HOHs.

The drawers under the counter are apparently the replacement for the refrigerator.


----------



## realityboy

If anyone is interested, there are a few nsfw modeling pics of a few of the girls. And of Cody as an underwear model.

Also Caleb's Instagram caused a bit of controversy. Link. Not so much the picture, but the comments from him. He is insain_physique. Yes it was stupid, but it was also almost 2 years ago. Maybe he has matured.


----------



## NorthAlabama

realityboy said:


> ...Caleb's Instagram caused a bit of controversy...Not so much the picture, but the comments from him...Yes it was stupid, but it was also almost 2 years ago. Maybe he has matured.


more mature at 26 than 24? maybe is right, but i doubt maturity would affect his personal opinions, only whether or not it was wise to post hateful comments in social media - disgusting.

he was not one of my favorites for the season, now i hope he's first to go. anyone who likes to spew bigoted hate freely on social media shouldn't earn 75 cameras and 100 mics in primetime.

eta: are we supposed to believe the bb producers accidentally missed this..._again_? considering last year's controversies, i'm thinking they are doing this on purpose, for ratings.


----------



## Steveknj

NorthAlabama said:


> more mature at 26 than 24? maybe is right, but i doubt maturity would affect his personal opinions, only whether or not it was wise to post hateful comments in social media - disgusting.
> 
> he was not one of my favorites for the season, now i hope he's first to go. anyone who likes to spew bigoted hate freely on social media shouldn't earn 75 cameras and 100 mics in primetime.


This. I know it's TV and I don't believe for a second that this is true "reality" TV. Especially BB, where I've always felt that the vast majority of the houseguests are out of work or wanna be actors looking for face time. You'd think they could find better "people" than this.



> eta: are we supposed to believe the bb producers accidentally missed this..._again_? considering last year's controversies, i'm thinking they are doing this on purpose, for ratings.


Can you go to this well twice without turning off people? Sadly, I think you just might be able to. Hopefully we won't have another season where, by the end, the houseguests were just so horrible we wind up rooting for the lesser of two evils. Seems to happen a lot with BB.


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> eta: are we supposed to believe the bb producers accidentally missed this..._again_? considering last year's controversies, i'm thinking they are doing this on purpose, for ratings.


Not to go all conspiracy theorist, but who says they missed it? Politics is very divisive, but that means buzz. And maybe they think that no publicity is bad publicity.

And I'm def. not defending the comments, but as bad as they are they're not in the same league as most of what was said last season.


----------



## realityboy

I can believe they missed it. Fans are ridiculously obsessive. It was one comment on one picture about 2 years ago. The person that found that spent hours scouring his accounts. CBS probably looks at them, but they wouldn't go that deep. 

I'm just trying to keep an open mind about him.


----------



## NorthAlabama

verdugan said:


> Politics is very divisive, but that means buzz. And maybe they think that no publicity is bad publicity.
> 
> And I'm def. not defending the comments, but as bad as they are they're not in the same league as most of what was said last season.


i understand your position, but i disagree with your classification of the comments as "politics" - you can state your politics without calling names or using bigoted slurs.
i'll wait and see what's said when the camera's start rolling, but my opinion won't change untill i see an effort by caleb to change it.


realityboy said:


> I'm just trying to keep an open mind about him.


i'm not, not until there's an acknowledgement the comments were wrong followed by a genuine apology - and by genuine, i don't mean one only directed at "those who were offended".


----------



## vertigo235

NorthAlabama said:


> i understand your position, but i disagree with your classification of the comments as "politics" - you can state your politics without calling names or using bigoted slurs.
> i'll wait and see what's said when the camera's start rolling, but my opinion won't change untill i see an effort by caleb to change it.
> 
> i'm not, not until there's an acknowledgement the comments were wrong followed by a genuine apology - and by genuine, i don't mean one only directed at "those who were offended".


Don't hold your breath.

Surely you can't expect everyone on the show to be saints? Watch the show and don't support him, but support someone else.

Or, just don't watch the show.


----------



## NorthAlabama

vertigo235 said:


> Don't hold your breath.
> 
> Surely you can't expect everyone on the show to be saints? Watch the show and don't support him, but support someone else.
> 
> Or, just don't watch the show.


so my only two choices are to accept the behavior or don't watch?


----------



## vertigo235

NorthAlabama said:


> so my only two choices are to accept the behavior or don't watch?


Well, yeah I mean these are people on a reality TV show, this is not a fully scripted show (see what I did there?).

Anyhow, that's exactly what your choices are, boycott the show, or just accept it, yes.

That doesn't mean you have to like the guy or agree with his views, I certainly dont.


----------



## NorthAlabama

vertigo235 said:


> Anyhow, that's exactly what your choices are, boycott the show, or just accept it, yes.


i see another avenue that involves writing the producers, host, and network to express my disappointment (already done).


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> i understand your position, but i disagree with your classification of the comments as "politics" - you can state your politics without calling names or using bigoted slurs.
> i'll wait and see what's said when the camera's start rolling, but my opinion won't change untill i see an effort by caleb to change it.
> 
> i'm not, not until there's an acknowledgement the comments were wrong followed by a genuine apology - and by genuine, i don't mean one only directed at "those who were offended".


I hear you. I hope he goes home first.


----------



## GoPackGo

Does CBS allow concurrent streams on one Live feed account, from different IPs?

I'm wondering if my daughter can watch from her place, with me from mine.


----------



## Ment

GoPackGo said:


> Does CBS allow concurrent streams on one Live feed account, from different IPs?
> 
> I'm wondering if my daughter can watch from her place, with me from mine.


Acct sharing = PW sharing. I'm sure thats a no no. If it wasn't concurrent it wouldn't raise a flag.


----------



## Steveknj

Ment said:


> Acct sharing = PW sharing. I'm sure thats a no no. If it wasn't concurrent it wouldn't raise a flag.


That doesn't mean it won't work


----------



## Ment

Steveknj said:


> That doesn't mean it won't work


I'm sure it will work for awhile. At worst you'd have to sign up for another acct and pay the regular price once the other one got canceled for violating TOS.


----------



## vertigo235

I doubt they will do anything unless it's many ip addresses. I'm sure lots of people watch at work then at home etc. 

They probably don't check for concurrency unless it's a lot of different ip addresses at once.


----------



## Silverman

Remember this show is only 3 months or less, don't even care about their TOS like they might if it was a permanent site. It should work and nothing to lose. If you ever did have to call in trouble you say you watch at work and home, most homes are a couple so this should not be a problem. A problem would be as said, a hundred folks logging in.

Reading the above about the people it looks now like all the racist stuff last year may be fake if they are doing it again, you know the old fool me once... it won't work again. Can anyone tell us if last years so called bad folk actually had problems with job or school after BB ended, like they tried to say? If not, they were told it was just acting you see, this could help prove that.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Team America controls three people!! Hate it.


----------



## BrandonRe

Is it just me or does Cody bear a striking resemblance to a young John Travolta? The blue eyes, the shape of his mouth, and the chin dimple all make me think he looks a lot like him at times.


----------



## JFriday

I don't know who one of the most famous people on Earth is.


----------



## rahnbo

JFriday said:


> I don't know who one of the most famous people on Earth is.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## BrandonRe

JFriday said:


> I don't know who one of the most famous people on Earth is.


 you must not have tween age girls.


----------



## realityboy

Silverman said:


> Remember this show is only 3 months or less, don't even care about their TOS like they might if it was a permanent site. It should work and nothing to lose. If you ever did have to call in trouble you say you watch at work and home, most homes are a couple so this should not be a problem. A problem would be as said, a hundred folks logging in.
> 
> Reading the above about the people it looks now like all the racist stuff last year may be fake if they are doing it again, you know the old fool me once... it won't work again. Can anyone tell us if last years so called bad folk actually had problems with job or school after BB ended, like they tried to say? If not, they were told it was just acting you see, this could help prove that.


Yes, several people lost their jobs. Most have new jobs now. It's not that unusual for someone to get a new job after the show anyway. Most jobs that you can take 3 months off from aren't that serious. Aaryn/GM had modeling/pageant jobs so they can probably get more work. Kaitlyn moved to LA so she would've quit her job anyway. I know the union put out a statement when Spencer was let go from the railroad. I don't know if he got another job after that. I don't think Andy has been asked back to teach, but he only taught part time.


----------



## Shaunnick

Andy was already on a semester to semester agreement with the college. He intends to return to teaching this fall. Right now he is enjoying the fruits of his winnings by traveling and what not.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JFriday said:


> I don't know who one of the most famous people on Earth is.


 yeah, i was thinking the same...


----------



## Steveknj

BrandonRe said:


> you must not have tween age girls.


This. My daughter new INSTANTLY who she was when I mentioned the name (she's just 15). I had no idea who she was. She's on some Nickelodeon show apparently.


----------



## JFriday

I always wonder when someone says they were a former professional athlete how true it is. I looked up Devin and indeed he was drafted by the Cardinals played a short season of rookie ball, then he was suspended for the 2009 season (steroids anyone). He played 44 games the next season in Low A and was done. So his story about quitting when he became a father wasn't true as his daughter is 2.


----------



## ducker

where was the voting for Team America? I subscribed 2 days ago but never could find it.... Late last night I think I found it but can anyone confirm... Is it in the chat tool - where it has different tabs on top? One of them "vote"

On a side note. I see Frankie being too out outpoken/way too high energy.
The blue haired girl (his "counter part") seems a lot more level headed.

This is my first year paying for the live feed. can't wait.!


----------



## NorthAlabama

ducker said:


> where was the voting for Team America? I subscribed 2 days ago but never could find it....


no subscription necessary, go to cbs.com/bigbrother and look under the "more" drop down for "team america vote".

the first round is closed, the second and third round will be opened for voting when jc announces on future shows.


----------



## ducker

ah ok. So the subscription voting must be in that other place I noticed.
thanks.


----------



## vertigo235

JFriday said:


> I always wonder when someone says they were a former professional athlete how true it is. I looked up Devin and indeed he was drafted by the Cardinals played a short season of rookie ball, then he was suspended for the 2009 season (steroids anyone). He played 44 games the next season in Low A and was done. So his story about quitting when he became a father wasn't true as his daughter is 2.


But it is a much better story


----------



## DancnDude

"I quit playing baseball so I could focus 100% on raising my daughter. Then I decided to ditch her for 3 months over the summer so I could be on TV."


----------



## Jstkiddn

DancnDude said:


> "I quit playing baseball so I could focus 100% on raising my daughter. Then I decided to ditch her for 3 months over the summer so I could be on TV."


But, he's doing it to win the money for her future! LOL 

Btw, that dude needs to stop smiling because it makes him look creepy.


----------



## stellie93

DancnDude said:


> "I quit playing baseball so I could focus 100% on raising my daughter. Then I decided to ditch her for 3 months over the summer so I could be on TV."


This was my first thought. And the one who has 3 kids who are the most important part of her life. It's not like BB is a week or 2.


----------



## Silverman

Thanks Realityboy. I am surprised the rail guy last year lost job, on what grounds? With the union and all I never thought they could fire someone for thought control while off duty.


----------



## nmiller855

I hope the next group of contestants offer more substance than this 1st group. I've watched every previous episode & am just not impressed yet.
I'm hoping the new twists make it more interesting. Before the HOH knew they were invincible for their week & this year should shake things up.


----------



## realityboy

Silverman said:


> Thanks Realityboy. I am surprised the rail guy last year lost job, on what grounds? With the union and all I never thought they could fire someone for thought control while off duty.


I bet it was the drug use that did him in. He admitted to using on the job and had been sent to rehab by the union before.


----------



## realityboy

So Caleb's in love with Amber. Maybe not a racist? Just an idiot?


----------



## loubob57

realityboy said:


> So Caleb's in love with Amber. Maybe not a racist? Just an idiot?


I'm in love with Amber too. :up:

Hope she doesn't end up being a nasty beotch.


----------



## PuddingRiot

I am surprised at how likable everyone seems to be this year.


----------



## markz

PuddingRiot said:


> I am surprised at how likable everyone seems to be this year.


I must be watching a different show. I only like maybe 3-4 people this year so far.


----------



## Silverman

Thanks Realityboy, I had forgot drug use had come up. Yes, admitting to it on TV not very smart when operating that, and I had never read about the rehab time. I sure wish media would report the important stuff like someone operating a train impaired, instead of oh my he made a slur....


----------



## jjd_87

Silverman said:


> Thanks Realityboy, I had forgot drug use had come up. Yes, admitting to it on TV not very smart when operating that, and I had never read about the rehab time. I sure wish media would report the important stuff like someone operating a train impaired, instead of oh my he made a slur....


Well you know what they say, words hurt even more than train wrecks.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

realityboy said:


> So Caleb's in love with Amber. Maybe not a racist? Just an idiot?


And sleeping with the gay guy. Maybe not a homophobe either.


----------



## Waldorf

Quick update from live feeds:

Frankie won 1st HOH in Go Fly a Kite comp
Caleb won the 2nd HOH in Over the Coals comp

Frankie nominated Victoria and Brittany
Caleb Nominated Donny and Paola

Battle of the Block : Brittany and Victoria won and are safe 

As of now, Paola and Donny are on the block for eviction.. Because of the twist, Frankie could be put up as a replacement nominee.

POV Players will be: Donny, Paola, Caleb, Zach, Victoria, Cody

Have nots are: Cody, Hayden, Joey, and Brittany


----------



## verdugan

markz said:


> I must be watching a different show. I only like maybe 3-4 people this year so far.


I must be watching the same show as you b/c I've found only a few people likeable.


----------



## verdugan

Thanks for the update Waldorf.


----------



## Alfer

Agree. There are only a small handful of these folks I would actually root for so far. Most are dreck on two legs.


----------



## realityboy

I'm finding most of them ok so far. They seem like genuinely nice people, but feeds have only been on for a few hours. (Sure some are grating, but it's slightly fewer than normal). 

It seems Donny is the target this week. They don't believe he's a custodian. They think he might be a professor.


----------



## vertigo235

A professor, nice


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I hope Donny sticks around. I'm okay with the backdoor Joey plan. If that is a real plan.


----------



## realityboy

I'm ok with that, but I don't know how serious it is. I think Devin could end up getting backdoored if he keeps irritating everyone. Or if he flirts with Amber.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Fool Me Twice said:


> I hope Donny sticks around. I'm okay with the backdoor Joey plan. If that is a real plan.


Is Joey the blue hair girl? I like her so far and don't want her to go just yet.


----------



## ducker

Jstkiddn said:


> Is Joey the blue hair girl? I like her so far and don't want her to go just yet.


Yes.

So yea, Frankie can be a replacement nom now. With the new twist I guess he's no longer a co-HoH. just a standard member like everyone else.

I'm sure it will be clearer once the broadcast a full week.


----------



## nmiller855

I was not impressed when they showed a minute or two before the houseguests knew the live show was about to start. They were all sitting around like normal people but the second they thought BB after dark started some of them started trying to be the center of attention by being the loudest or most outrageous. Like the guy that was naked except for his hat that he held over his crotch. Him repeatedly asking if they were live yet made him that much more annoying.


----------



## DancnDude

Yep, they certainly knew they'd be going live running all around the house screaming at the cameras. But this is also the first live show and they've probably been in there a week or so? So I guess I can understand them being excited for the first show and I'd assume it won't be so "exciting" every night.


----------



## NorthAlabama

it's too early for me to really say whether or not i like or dislike any hg, but i've come to a few early conclusions: 

i don't want donny or joey gone so early, so i hope donny wins the veto, and joey isn't the renom. i like pow pow enough, but would rather see her go over joey or donny at this point in the game.

zach, devin, caleb, and jacosta are all beginning to get on my nerves (and devin seems to be getting on several hg's nerves) - any of them would be great renoms if the veto is used.


----------



## SoBelle0

I don't want either Donny or Joey to go yet, either. I don't watch live feeds - just love to read about them sometimes and see people's reactions.  So, why is Devin getting on people's nerves already?

Why isn't Zach already halfway out the door? Talk about a d-nozzle. If he was like that on the show, it's got to be worse live, right? 

I'm okay with Pao leaving... doubt the BB staff are ready to let go of all her potential drama, though.


----------



## NorthAlabama

SoBelle0 said:


> So, why is Devin getting on peoples nerves already?


the only concrete criticism i've heard levied was about him getting upset after giving up a bed and comforter to allow the ladie's to sleep together. he was upset they supposedly took the last of the clean sheets, too. rather than sleep on dirty sheets in his own bed, he went to the have not room to look for a place to rest (he isn't a have not). he has also been talking game like he was in charge - hoh himself - designating what should be done, when he has no power. kind of condescending.

one hg described him as "bipolar" (not a medical diagnosis, just an opinion). i'm thinking he's just getting adjusted to living with 15 other varied personalities (and their personal habits), and he seems to be apologetic, but has already rubbed a few hg the wrong way.


----------



## ducker

DancnDude said:


> Yep, they certainly knew they'd be going live running all around the house screaming at the cameras. But this is also the first live show and they've probably been in there a week or so? So I guess I can understand them being excited for the first show and I'd assume it won't be so "exciting" every night.


yea watching/listening to the feed someone mentioned they have been in the house now for 8 days, and how their DR sessions are now going to be more about current events, not things that happened days ago.

The staged "are we live now" was cute - as they were all frozen - as if the video feed was paused. A bit amusing, but then with Hayden walking around with the hat goofin', and then Joey doing her thing. Maybe Joey just wanted to get it out there as to not worry as much when changing in the future? shrug I dunno. Her personality isn't shy one bit, and it's certainly not an act.

I would expect Zack to be halfway out the door too, evidently he's been sleeping like 80% of the time. Goes to bed early, sleeps late. and then lounges around all day not doing much.

I see Devin playing WAY too hard, way to early and rubbing people the wrong way.


----------



## brianric

realityboy said:


> I bet it was the drug use that did him in. He admitted to using on the job and had been sent to rehab by the union before.


Using drugs on the job gets you banned from every nuclear plant in the country.


----------



## rahnbo

For anyone that watches After Dark I noticed on my Premiere that tonight's episode (Sat the 28th 12AM) would not record because the OAD is 2007.


----------



## NorthAlabama

all the original alliances have broken down (no surprise with only half the house), and i found this twitter post from @89razorskate20 with the current alliances (always subject to change ):


----------



## bryhamm

Fool Me Twice said:


> I hope Donny sticks around. *I'm okay with the backdoor Joey plan.* If that is a real plan.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Good job, Donny. He won POV.


----------



## NorthAlabama

and caleb is pushing to put up joey as the replacement nom.  he says he wants the replacement to be a "house" decision...ugh! 

anytime i hear this, i know the hoh is going to do whatever they want, regardless, and end up making needless enemies in the process - makes me sick to my stomach. i know its early in the game and the hg are still feeling each other out, ill just bite my tongue and wait for caleb to figure this out.


----------



## Azlen

NorthAlabama said:


> all the original alliances have broken down (no surprise with only half the house)


I think there may have been one or two early alliances that have held together the whole way through but most of the time those are over quickly. It takes a while to see who you like and who you can trust.


----------



## realityboy

I heard Caleb say that he was going to ask the house and then say it was a house decision. He's already made up his mind. Amber said she wanted Joey nominated.


----------



## NorthAlabama

realityboy said:


> I heard Caleb say that he was going to ask the house and then say it was a house decision. He's already made up his mind. Amber said she wanted Joey nominated.


his plan is trying to convince the house that putting up joey is the "house decision"...what a tool! for his next act, he clued joey into the fact she's going up - so much for calling it a "backdoor" nom.

joey was campaigning last night to cody, who said he'd vote for her, and she was careful not to throw pow pow under the bus (kudos for joey).

side note, caleb is still obsessing on amber, and mentioned to derrick they only lived an hour apart (it's more like 3 or 4). he acts like he wants a showmance, but she's keeping him at arm's length (said she doesn't date muscular guys). he said he would settle for getting to know her better for now.


----------



## stellie93

Fool Me Twice said:


> Good job, Donny. He won POV.


I'm really not a spoiler freak--really. I like to read this thread to hear what's going on in the house--who's fighting or sleeping with who. But I don't want to see results of competitions or nominations that I'm going to watch in a day or 2. Is there a thread like that? I'd be perfectly happy if stuff that will be on future shows is in spoilers. Again, not mad. Just wondering if anyone else agrees with me.


----------



## vertigo235

stellie93 said:


> I'm really not a spoiler freak--really. I like to read this thread to hear what's going on in the house--who's fighting or sleeping with who. But I don't want to see results of competitions or nominations that I'm going to watch in a day or 2. Is there a thread like that? I'd be perfectly happy if stuff that will be on future shows is in spoilers. Again, not mad. Just wondering if anyone else agrees with me.


Usually there is an episode thread too, we always have this thread and it's clearly a live feed/spoiler thread.


----------



## Azlen

stellie93 said:


> I'm really not a spoiler freak--really. I like to read this thread to hear what's going on in the house--who's fighting or sleeping with who. But I don't want to see results of competitions or nominations that I'm going to watch in a day or 2. Is there a thread like that? I'd be perfectly happy if stuff that will be on future shows is in spoilers. Again, not mad. Just wondering if anyone else agrees with me.


I've never seen a thread like that. It's either live feed spoilers which includes everything or discussion about what is shown on television. The problem with a thread like you are requesting is that many times the reason why people are fighting has to do with who was nominated etc. Basically, it's hard to talk about the effects if you are asking for the causes to be censored.


----------



## realityboy

Azlen said:


> I've never seen a thread like that. It's either live feed spoilers which includes everything or discussion about what is shown on television. The problem with a thread like you are requesting is that many times the reason why people are fighting has to do with who was nominated etc. Basically, it's hard to talk about the effects if you are asking for the causes to be censored.


Yep, unfortunately things in the house are happening based on competitions and such that have happened.

No way to talk about Joey's meltdown without saying the reason.

Also Brittany vs Devin. I already dislike Devin, but I can't see how she makes it far going against the BS alone.

Caleb came so close to confessing his love tonight. Meanwhile Amber jokingly asked Hayden out and compared her friendship with Caleb to her friendship with Donny.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I thought Brittany's HOH presentation to Devin was pretty weak and when Devin exposed that she resorted to crying to her allies.

But, I don't think the goal of either one of them is to be fair and honest, but to gain some sort of strategic advantage by taking the moral high ground. It's social politics--and that's the game.


----------



## realityboy

She presented it badly, but he has rubbed several people the wrong way. She's just the only one to speak up and say it to his face. I've seen almost every girl and most of the guys complain about him behind his back. Brit gets points for honesty, I guess. Also, I got so sick about hearing about his daughter's birthday. It sucks that he missed her first two birthdays, but that was his choice.

And he was lying when he said no one confronted him before. He had a talk with Christine on the first night of feeds. He just doesn't get that he's abrasive.


----------



## NorthAlabama

agree, the more i watch him, the creepier he can appear, but not _all_ the time - sometimes he's ok, but others...


----------



## Azlen

After seeing the show tonight, it's very easy to see why Devin is getting on people's nerves. He's an awful game player who thinks he's much smarter than he actually is.


----------



## NorthAlabama

can you believe he invited 2 more hg to join an alliance of 6 without discussion with others in the alliance?  he is out of control!


----------



## Shaunnick

He is going to get kneecapped. I could easily see him being the nom next week.


----------



## NorthAlabama

caleb on the live feeds: 



> did you amber what amber ambered? i thought amber was ambering, then amber was all amber. i cant amber when amber is ambery, and then i amber when amber ambers. can you amber?


----------



## Shaunnick

IN his defense, she is pretty damn hot.

He is like a school kid with a crush though.


----------



## ducker

Shaunnick said:


> IN his defense, she is pretty damn hot.
> 
> He is like a school kid with a crush though.


True... but the more I see her on the feeds the more I'm not amazed at her beauty.

I mean there are some hot pictures of her and PowPow floating around the interwebs; and to be honest, I think Brittany is just as hot, or hotter outside of a photo shoot.

Maybe it's because I'm older? Not sure but PowPow seems very immature and ditzy, and Amber although very attractive doesn't come across as all that when she isn't at a photo shoot.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Shaunnick said:


> IN his defense, she is pretty damn hot.


no doubt, she's incredibly attractive, but she's interested in devin (and he remarked she's not "white" enough for him).


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The Caleb/Amber/Devin drama has really ramped up tonight. House meeting pending...

All hilarious.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> House meeting pending...


[bangs head on keyboard]
noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Azlen

Fool Me Twice said:


> The Caleb/Amber/Devin drama has really ramped up tonight. House meeting pending...
> 
> All hilarious.


I think the meeting just hastened Devin's departure. He really has no idea how the social game works.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Azlen said:


> I think the meeting just hastened Devin's departure. He really has no idea how the social game works.


yes, successful house meeting, devin! and by successful, i mean you have successfully united the entire house against you, and will probably be gone soon (even though it might be a smarter game move to keep you around as a "goat" because you're so despised by the house).


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, successful house meeting, devin! and by successful, i mean you have successfully united the entire house against you, and will probably be gone soon (even though it might be a smarter game move to keep you around as a "goat" because you're so despised by the house).


LOL

I take it the meeting didn't go well?


----------



## NorthAlabama

verdugan said:


> LOL...I take it the meeting didn't go well?


devin tearfully confessed his sins, and at the end of the meeting, there was light applause and a few tears (frankie was munching snacks during the speech like he was at the movies ).

then, after the hg broke away to corners to talk, they made their true opinions known - devin is really creeping out most of the house.


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> devin tearfully confessed his sins, and at the end of the meeting, there was light applause and a few tears (frankie was munching snacks during the speech like he was at the movies ).
> 
> then, after the hg broke away to corners to talk, they made their true opinions known - devin is really creeping out most of the house.


Awesome. Thanks for the recap.

I'm torn. I want him out of the house, but I also recognize the excellent cringe-worthy material he'll provide. #firstworldproblems


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The house is really being silly, though. They're all acting like they are afraid he will snap at any moment and physically attack people. It's all nonsense. They're calling him a bully, but it's all based on his imposing physical presence. He hasn't acted aggressively toward anyone. He's just extremely paranoid about the game. I actually feel bad for him.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> The house is really being silly, though. They're all acting like they are afraid he will snap at any moment and physically attack people. It's all nonsense. They're calling him a bully, but it's all based on his imposing physical presence. He hasn't acted aggressively toward anyone. He's just extremely paranoid about the game. I actually feel bad for him.


the same type of comments are being made about caleb's obsession over amber online. is caleb acting emotionally immature and delusional? sure, he is. but has he done anything to lead someone to believe he's violent or a threat? no way.

but, if you read online comments, people are calling him a stalker, and acting as if amber is in imminent danger - way overblown.


----------



## brianric

Azlen said:


> I don't know if the intersection between Ariana Grande fans and Big Brother fans is all that big. I guess we'll find out. It would be unlike the BB producers to exploit that relationship as much as they could.


Speaking about Ariana Grande, http://6abc.com/weather/welcome-america-ariana-grande-no-longer-performing/153817/


----------



## verdugan

Devin is one of the HOH's for this week. This will not be a trainwreck -- said nobody ever!

(Amber is the other HOH)


----------



## NorthAlabama

verdugan said:


> Devin is one of the HOH's for this week. This will not be a trainwreck -- said nobody ever!
> 
> (Amber is the other HOH)


a predictable week 2 power shift if amber remains hoh, fun to watch unfold.

if devin is left as hoh? you're right, this week will be a hot mess! this is shaping up to be an enjoyable season.


----------



## PuddingRiot

Devin is HOH


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> if devin is left as hoh? you're right, this week will be a hot mess! this is shaping up to be an enjoyable season.


Hot mess week it is!!!

:up:


----------



## realityboy

A whole week with Devin HOH. Sigh. Oh well, I guess the cockier that he gets, the more fun it'll be to watch him fall. Hopefully Brit can stay somehow. PaoPao is useless and will just be the pawn every week until she's no longer needed.


----------



## nmiller855

My best case scenario would be that the battle of the block would remove Devin from HOH & one of the remaining people on the block would win the power of veto so Devin can be backdoored.


----------



## Azlen

Amber nominated Nicole and Hayden
Devin nominated Paola and Brittany.
Nicole and Hayden won the battle of the block so Amber is no longer HOH.


----------



## NorthAlabama

verdugan said:


> Hot mess week it is!!!
> 
> :up:


of course, it only took a day for devin to explode as hoh!

devin wants brittany to go this week, the rest of the squad aren't convinced it's the best vote. caleb told devin it was personal (against brittany), and devin agreed. then, devin said caleb is being infuenced by his talks with amber...boom! devin goes into freak-out mode.

a little later, when caleb and devin talk alone, and devin says the alliance is over. caleb says fine, then your going home next week. frankie is doing damage control, trying to hold the squad together without exposing them, while the house watches.

july 4th fireworks at the bb house!


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> of course, it only took a day for devin to explode as hoh!
> 
> devin wants brittany to go this week, the rest of the squad aren't convinced it's the best vote. caleb told devin it was personal (against brittany), and devin agreed. then, devin said caleb is being infuenced by his talks with amber...boom! devin goes into freak-out mode.
> 
> a little later, when caleb and devin talk alone, and devin says the alliance is over. caleb says fine, then your going home next week. frankie is doing damage control, trying to hold the squad together without exposing them, while the house watches.
> 
> july 4th fireworks at the bb house!


NorthAlabama, thank you for the recaps. I appreciate them.


----------



## Stylin

NorthAlabama said:


> devin tearfully confessed his sins, and at the end of the meeting, there was light applause and a few tears (frankie was munching snacks during the speech like he was at the movies ).
> 
> then, after the hg broke away to corners to talk, they made their true opinions known - devin is really creeping out most of the house.


What were his sins? What was the mtg about? Why are hg's creeped out by Devin? Lost about what is going on...


----------



## verdugan

Stylin said:


> What were his sins? What was the mtg about? Why are hg's creeped out by Devin? Lost about what is going on...


IIRC, he confessed that it was his idea to nominate Donny.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Stylin said:


> What were his sins? What was the mtg about? Why are hg's creeped out by Devin? Lost about what is going on...


He's gets very excited and paranoid in conversation. Coming from a man his size is apparently intimidating to people. I think they're cowards and the fear is a form of hysteria.

It's all tied in with the game, of course, and people are using this as an opportunity to realign themselves in the game. But, so far I haven't seen anyone self-aware enough to acknowledge that fact.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> He's gets very excited and paranoid in conversation. Coming from a man his size is apparently intimidating to people.


most of the intimidation is felt by the ladies, from both devin and caleb. when anyone mentions "going with the house", it means "doing whatever devin and caleb want so we aren't their targets (until we see an opportunity to get them out)".

a couple of other notes from last night's fireworks:

caleb was tearful (_again?_) over the holiday, saying he was sad remembering friends he lost in the service. next, he asked frankie tell the rest of the house how sad he was, so they'd be careful of what they said while he was sad!? clearly a play for sympathy, but frankie does it anyway.  a repulsive attempt to manipulate the house with sympathy for caleb.
caleb borrowed a shirt from cody, and returned it unwashed. caleb also wore the outfit on the live show that cody said he was wearing (glasses, shirt). when derrick and cody were playing chess (as christine watched), cody made it clear to derrick he was over caleb, and was ready to make his feelings known. derrick wisely calmed him down, saying it was too soon. cody now has a short fuse, ready to explode on caleb.
jacosta has a talk with devin, where he denied he was in an alliance with caleb (after frankie had told jacosta the opposite during the fight, while doing damage control trying to hide the squad). devin then admitted he had told caleb about amber's confession of a lack of interest in caleb, and amber denied it to caleb when confronted. he felt caleb and amber's talk in the hammock last night, rehashing these issues, contributed to devin's blow up.


----------



## nmiller855

When 2 of the guys were playing chess, one told the other one that Devin told Nicole & Hayden that they were safe because he convinced Paola to throw the battle of the block competition because he really wants Brittany to go home. It looks like if Brittany doesn't win the power of veto, she may be going home.


----------



## NorthAlabama

pov players: devin, pow pow, britt, amber, zach, derrick
winner: devin

the plan was devin taking pow pow off the block since he promised her safety if she threw the bob comp (so he would be hoh) - he would put up victoria as a replacement. instead, he's trying to deal with brittany to take her off (breaking his promise to pow pow).

caleb and zach are talking about devin being mad at zach for wanting to keep brittany, and now devin is turning around and trying to deal with brittany, without talking to the rest of the sqaud first. they think hoh has gone to his head (and nobody saw _that_ coming! ).


----------



## Cainebj

normally i don't read threads like this cos i only watch the CBS broadcasts 

BUT

i coulda sworn at the end of the HoH competition on CBS they said Cody won?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

They did say he won, but then right before the commercial break Julie said they had to review the footage because there may have been a foul. When they came back to the house Julie announced that Cody's foot landed on the ground before he hit the buzzer and Devin was named HOH.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> They did say he won, but then right before the commercial break Julie said they had to review the footage because there may have been a foul. When they came back to the house Julie announced that Cody's foot landed on the ground before he hit the buzzer and Devin was named HOH.


did anyone notice devin walked directly off set towards the house following julie announcing cody as winner? i wonder - was it devin that reported the foul, making himself the winner?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I doubt Devin could even see Cody from were he was. And it was a bam-bam finish between the two, so his eyes would have been on the balance beam and the button.


----------



## realityboy

So Devin promised to use the veto on PaoPao for throwing BotB. Then promised to use it on Brittany. Victoria was the likely replacement nominee. Now, he's thinking of putting up Zach. Dude's all over the place. At one point, BS was down to 7 members leaving out Devin. Now it seems to be at 5 excluding Zach, Cody, and Derrick.


----------



## NorthAlabama

realityboy said:


> So Devin promised to use the veto on PaoPao for throwing BotB. Then promised to use it on Brittany. Victoria was the likely replacement nominee. Now, he's thinking of putting up Zach. Dude's all over the place. At one point, BS was down to 7 members leaving out Devin. Now it seems to be at 5 excluding Zach, Cody, and Derrick.


you have described the past 12 hours on point and succinctly.

devin has been the architect of this roller coaster, flip-flopping mess, only a brief consultation with a few in his alliance. frankie appears to have thrown zach under the bus, along with derrick, and cody (it could be a rouse).

when's the pov ceremony? this could be an interesting few days!


----------



## realityboy

Ceremony is usually on Monday. Also, Devin just keeps on getting better. Now he says that he has a crush on Brittany, lol.


----------



## NorthAlabama

looks like team america is donny, frankie, and derrick.


----------



## Cainebj

Fool Me Twice said:


> They did say he won, but then right before the commercial break Julie said they had to review the footage because there may have been a foul. When they came back to the house Julie announced that Cody's foot landed on the ground before he hit the buzzer and Devin was named HOH.


thanks for the explanation - i didn't want the lead out at the end after the competition was over.


----------



## vertigo235

NorthAlabama said:


> looks like team america is donny, frankie, and derrick.


Do they know each other is on TA?


----------



## NorthAlabama

vertigo235 said:


> Do they know each other is on TA?


yes, they met in the back yard and later in the storage room, talking about being picked, the money, forming an alliance, and wondering about the tasks.

they all were thrilled, derrick especially - he was out of character compared to what we've seen until now, excited and talkative.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Devin keeps getting better and better. Now that he thinks he as squashed his beef with Brittany he realizes he has a crush on her and has let it be known. Awkwardness ensues.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> Devin keeps getting better and better. Now that he thinks he as squashed his beef with Brittany he realizes he has a crush on her and has let it be known. Awkwardness ensues.


the honeymoon period of the new house has definitely ended.

the power of winning both hoh and pov has gone to devin's head - he feels invincible. he hasn't even considered the consequences of blowing up his alliance by pushing for zach to be put up as a replacement nom and voted out, combined with not being able to play for hoh next week.

devin is now on nicole and donny's bad side because they were nominated. cody isn't happy with devin and caleb strong arming the rest of the alliance, he's ready to bolt. derrick and christine are just sitting back and watching this mess unfold. the frequent house meetings haven't helped devin. at. all.

frankie is trying to play every single side of the house, but isn't nearly as talented as andy last season, so he's beginning to become exposed. pow pow is clueless, victoria is only concerned with being a princess, and no one's seen jacosta (someone needs to form a search party).


----------



## NorthAlabama

devin is alone in the hoh room practicing his pov ceremony speech - brittany is coming down, zach is going up - let the next 3 days of mayhem begin!


> (paraphrasing) brittany, you're a competitor, a great person and a single mother, and have sacrificed being with your kids to be here. zach, you'd rather be home golfing.


prediction: afterwards, devin calls a tearful house meeting to discuss how everyone feels after the nomination speech, as jacosta leads everyone in prayer.


----------



## DancnDude

The season thus far has been really entertaining! I can't wait to see how this plays out.


----------



## Azlen

Why do so many people who get HOH think it means that they are invincible. It happens every year. It's almost like they are blind to anything that could happen after the next HOH competition. Total idiocy.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Feeds back. Everyone is mad. Good times.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> Feeds back. Everyone is mad. Good times.


brittany is safe, zach is renom, frankies game blows up in his face, get out the popcorn!


Azlen said:


> Why do so many people who get HOH think it means that they are invincible. It happens every year. It's almost like they are blind to anything that could happen after the next HOH competition. Total idiocy.


i agree completely, and devin's behavior has been erratic:

he brings two new members into his alliance on his own, without checking with the other members. 
he campaigns to have donny nominated, then changes his mind and calls a house meeting to apologize. 
he asks pow pow to throw the pov comp to stay hoh and send his nominee brittany home, only to win the veto, change his mind, and take brittany down.
he chooses zach as the renom, knowing zach plans to blow up the alliance if he does.

based on evidence so far, the only way to stay safe is to make devin your enemy. who knows what he will decide to do tomorrow, his strategy seems to change daily. i wouldn't trust devin or be in an alliance with him.


----------



## Ment

Azlen said:


> Why do so many people who get HOH think it means that they are invincible. It happens every year. It's almost like they are blind to anything that could happen after the next HOH competition. Total idiocy.


When you're HOH you immediately are surrounded by 'yes men/women' for fear of becoming a target or associated with one, it throws your calibration off. The insular environment of the house fosters this even more. Occasionally you get favored HGs like Elissa that don't give a flip cause BB is on their side but mostly you get a feedback loop.


----------



## realityboy

Devin just brought Hayden into the Bomb Squad. This guy...


----------



## NorthAlabama

caleb, too. what bomb squad, caleb and devin?  seriously, even now, they don't realize what happened to their alliance this afternoon?  these guys are clueless.


----------



## DancnDude

I hope pow goes home. I'd rather watch people who can compete.


----------



## nmiller855

I thought Nasty Natalie was immature but Pouty Paola takes the cake. She acts like a 5 year old & hasn't been successful in any competition. She supposedly threw the Battle of the Block competition but I'm not sure she could have won it anyway.


----------



## ducker

anyone catch this morning when Devin told Brit that he liked her.. good stuff. 
around 4:30am PT I didn't get to see the end / I think the feeds cut out for the end, so I'm not sure how Brit left the room but, obviously Devin didn't get any cuddling from her as he so desperately wanted the night before.

Even Brit was like.. "well you have a very child like way of showing it, put me on the block, put me on slop... "

It does look like she may use it to her advantage to keep him off of her for a while.


----------



## NorthAlabama

the vote could fall either way at this point, with 2 days left until eviction.

cody, hayden, and derrick want zach to stay. nicole and christine should vote with hayden, making 5 votes for zach (all sick and tired of devin's erratic behavior and strong-arming the house). donny has been randomly caught on the feeds campaigning for zach, that would make 6. 

frankie has promised his vote to zach several times, but has also been campaigning to caleb, amber, victoria, and jacosta to vote zach out. i think his vote is for zach to stay, and he's just trying to cover his bases with the caleb, devin, and amber, and create enough pow pow support for deniability (blame his vote for zach on jacosta or victoria), but i can't tell because he continues to play all sides of the house. frankie would make 7, what zach needs to stay - a 6-6 tie would be broken by devin, so zach would go home. 

brittany is over devin, too, but is playing her own game. she could vote zach out to remove a physical threat, or keep him for numbers in a move against devin and caleb. i'm thinking she will vote agaist devin, not for zach.

this thursday's live show will be great, and i can't wait to see the edit with diary room comments!


----------



## nyny523

Thank you, NorthAlabama, for your detailed reports. They are GREAT!

Keep 'em coming!!!  :up:


----------



## SoBelle0

Much agreed!! Thank you!  :up:


----------



## bryhamm

nyny523 said:


> Thank you, NorthAlabama, for your detailed reports. They are GREAT!
> 
> Keep 'em coming!!!  :up:





SoBelle0 said:


> Much agreed!! Thank you!  :up:


:up:


----------



## jay_man2

Agree with the previous posts. It's my first time watching the show, and these updates are great.


----------



## verdugan

jay_man2 said:


> Agree with the previous posts. It's my first time watching the show, and these updates are great.


Thank you from me too.


----------



## NorthAlabama

you're welcome, and i appreciate the responses.


----------



## ducker

Wow last night had a bomb go off!!! I was just reading the reports this morning and was like... wow oh wow.

There was a condom water balloon / flour fight.

Derrick pulled some slick discussions (again) with Celeb in voting for Zack to say, and then Zack talked to Celeb confirming that his vote is there.

(Man, Derrick is a very slick talker)

Late late - Devin opens up and tells more people about the bomb squad, and says he's done with it - and only trusts Jocasta and Brit.


On a side note - what was up with Christine caressing Cody's arm yesterday morning. just sitting outside at like 8am while talking with Cody, Brit, and Zack. It was cute and sweet - but a little odd at the same time.

Ah, also it looks like Nicole and Hayden are starting something - the other night they were all cuddled up in the rock room giggly and looking a bit sweet on each other; yet resisting because of 1 - Celeb was asleep right next to them, and 2 - the camera was pointed right at them. Which was amusing because Hayden started hamming it up for the camera "shhhhsing" it. Finally Nicole pushed pillows between them and said, ok I need space before there's trouble (or something to that effect.) True to his amusing form, Hayden slid over to a bed far away from her.

Nicole, then went outside and talked with Vik and Britt. They asked if she's getting sweet on him and how much they make a cute couple and Nicole denied, but if you ask me... It was pretty obvious that Nicole is very much in to Hayden, just resisting... So cute


----------



## NorthAlabama

ducker said:


> Wow last night had a bomb go off!!!


yes, what a difference a night makes in the bb house! as it stands, following heavy campaigning and dealing in the house last night and early this morning, zach not only has the votes to stay, it's not going to be close...for now.

cody and derrick worked hard to keep zach, while frankie was still trying to manipulate the vote count in an attempt to hide votes from devin. victoria's on board, and once derrick and zach flip caleb (with promises of safety for caleb and amber), frankie immediately goes to devin and tells him zach is staying eek.

devin freaks, says he's out of the alliance rolleyes, and will pick off the squad one by one. he then calls brittany and jocasta up to the hoh room to further out the alliance (trying to get revenge on the alliance for going against his wishes).

derrick now has to do damage control with brittany (she feels betrayed by derrick), and jocasta is worried how it will look to her ministry if she votes for zach (he's made a few misogynistic remarks). jacosta lets pow pow know she dosen't have the votes to stay (not a smart move, imo, with a day left until the vote).


----------



## ducker

I didn't get to watch the feed from what happened yet (I will be bit tonight via flashback)

So did it look like Brit was going to get closer to Devin? I really hope she doesn't because Devin is just such a hot mess time and time again. I'd much rather see a group like Brit, Christine, Nicole, Hayden, Zack, Cody form really tight group. Bring in a few fringe side people like Vic and Donny, and take out Devin, Celeb, Frankie, Jocasta.

that's my fantasy world though  who knows!


----------



## NorthAlabama

ducker said:


> So did it look like Brit was going to get closer to Devin?


not at all, but it hurt her feelings and made her question derrick's loyalty (one of her closest friends in the house).

derrick has work to do to fix this new mess created by frankie's playing all sides (by talking to devin). derrick, zach, and hayden plan to tell brittany they were only working with devin on a one week deal, and agree that they and cody need to keep a low profile until this blows over.

they are slowly figuring out frankie's game, but he's still a vote they need.


----------



## ducker

this is my first year with the live feed... I doubt I'll watch another season with out it.. Last couple of years I'd use twitter/apps/etc to get up to the hour updates... but the feed is just great.


----------



## ducker

and now with Christine playing with Cody's hair on the couch while chatting it up. She must have a bit of a thing for him. Maybe just a touchy woman? just pretty familiar with Cody for your typical married woman.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Here is a funny and rare production leak from the control room where someone refers to Zach as a tool as he talks with Cody about a microphone he broke:

http://tinypic.com/r/14qv0p/8


----------



## Fool Me Twice

ducker said:


> and now with Christine playing with Cody's hair on the couch while chatting it up. She must have a bit of a thing for him. Maybe just a touchy woman? just pretty familiar with Cody for your typical married woman.


Cody is irresistible, apparently. Christine, Nicole, Amber can't get enough snuggle time. And I suspect he works at least part time as a professional gigolo. He'd be good at it. He has worked as a dancer at male parties. He once turned down a lot of money from a guy for something disgusting along the lines of a golden shower (he didn't elaborate).


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> Here is a funny and rare production leak from the control room where someone refers to Zach as a tool as he talks with Cody about a microphone he broke:
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/14qv0p/8


too funny, thanks for the link! 

zach's worried production will take money from his stipend to pay for the broken mic:


> "...we should, you tool!..."
> "...i will say this, at least he feels bad..."
> "...zach feels extremely f***ed up about it, which makes me hate him less..."
> "...yeah..."


----------



## verdugan

ducker said:


> and now with Christine playing with Cody's hair on the couch while chatting it up. She must have a bit of a thing for him. Maybe just a touchy woman? just pretty familiar with Cody for your typical married woman.


Remember when she came into the house that she said she couldn't sleep in the same bed as a guy because she was married? I guess playing with a guy's hair is ok then.


----------



## NorthAlabama

verdugan said:


> Remember when she came into the house that she said she couldn't sleep in the same bed as a guy because she was married? I guess playing with a guy's hair is ok then.


remember "dan's mist"? she's in a "cody haze".


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> remember "dan's mist"? she's in a "cody haze".


LOL


----------



## NorthAlabama

nicole was talking to donny about an hour ago, upstairs, hoh landing, at the chess board. she suspects frankie is playing both sides of the house... 

(ding, ding, ding, ding, ding!)


----------



## SoBelle0

NorthAlabama said:


> remember "dan's mist"? she's in a "cody haze".


Love it!! He does seem like quite the charmer.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Well, tonights live episode will be a good one I bet.


----------



## ducker

verdugan said:


> Remember when she came into the house that she said she couldn't sleep in the same bed as a guy because she was married? I guess playing with a guy's hair is ok then.


Any Victoria can't sleep in the same room nevermind the same bed.. oh wait.. scratch that, the other night she cuddled up with Zack in the havenot room.

Ok, I'll cut her some slack because it sounds like/looks like that room is uncomfortable as hell. 

Frankie and Derrick should be careful, the two of them sometimes play a REALLY hard/aggressive game and it could bit them!


----------



## Silverman

When After Dark is on, is it the same as the feeds? 

Has there been any exciting nudity, I remember Christine saying she enjoyed it and I certainly want her to enjoy BB, along with me.....


----------



## Squeak

Silverman said:


> When After Dark is on, is it the same as the feeds?
> 
> Has there been any exciting nudity, I remember Christine saying she enjoyed it and I certainly want her to enjoy BB, along with me.....


No. With moving to a non-premium channel, they censor it down to TV-14 (and keep away from the potential nudity situations).


----------



## nmiller855

It appears that this cast was told to watch their language. There have been far fewer beeps than in previous years. Another change I have noticed is there doesn't appear to be any smokers this year.
One of the houseguests mentioned Devin's medications but I didn't see what they were. I wonder if his behavior might be because he hasn't had timely accesS to his meds. I remember Reny years ago complaining that she wasn't getting the medication she needed to keep her healthy.


----------



## Shaunnick

nmiller855 said:


> It appears that this cast was told to watch their language. There have been far fewer beeps than in previous years. Another change I have noticed is there doesn't appear to be any smokers this year.
> One of the houseguests mentioned Devin's medications but I didn't see what they were. I wonder if his behavior might be because he hasn't had timely accesS to his meds. I remember Reny years ago complaining that she wasn't getting the medication she needed to keep her healthy.


Lack of bleeps maybe due to this cast being a little more camera aware.

Or they may just be fundamentally less crude with language.

Without more information it is hard to say, but wouldn't the studio want to make sure if he was unstable that he had ready access to any and all meds? Seems like a lawsuit would be in the works, otherwise.


----------



## realityboy

I'm pretty sure that Devin takes Adderal. According to the other hg, he takes a fairly high dosage. I've only seen him take it in the mornings so maybe it starts to wear off at night. I know last year there were a few times when Judd didn't get his Xanax and became super paranoid.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Cast members have been heavily dosed with psychotropics for years.


----------



## verdugan

nmiller855 said:


> Another change I have noticed is there doesn't appear to be any smokers this year.


I'm pretty sure Christine smokes.


----------



## ducker

I haven't seen anyone smoke yet - I remember a discussion where Devin said he brought in Cigarettes to help gain favor with a smoker, but it was for not, due to the fact that there are no smokers.

PowPow had the most vulgar mouth. Nichole, I heard curse once last night, and then blurt out (oh sorry dad!) So obviously she doesn't like to swear herself.

Others will use it as I would say most 20somthing's do; but it doesn't make up the majority of what they are saying.
Zack,Cody,Brit,Derrick,Amber will all curse while talking. Donny, Nicole, Jocasta rarely/never - Not so sure about Victoria or Celeb. Vic just listens mostly, and Celeb just leers at Amber... 


It was Zack that brought up Devin's medication during the PoV meeting - but they cut it from the broadcast. So we only know about it from the live feeds post discussion.

My understanding that After Dark was the same time frame as the live feeds, just edited for language; this isn't the case?

The group didn't get much sleep last night - they often get woken up around 9:30BBT; but this morning was bumped up by an hour.


----------



## NorthAlabama

ducker said:


> Celeb just leers at Amber...


caleb was beside himself last night over cody giving amber an hour long massage. "she was sitting between his legs...she won't let _me_ give her a massage". frankie gave caleb a hug to console him. 


> My understanding that After Dark was the same time frame as the live feeds, just edited for language; this isn't the case?


yes, bbad is live (one conversation at a time).


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> caleb was beside himself last night over cody giving amber an hour long massage. "she was sitting between his legs...she won't let _me_ give her a massage". frankie gave caleb a hug to console him. .


Oh, so now Devin is going to get mad because Caleb has Frankie to cuddle and he doesn't have anybody.


----------



## NorthAlabama

hoh noms are done:

nicole - amber & donny (pawn)
derrick - caleb & jocasta
caleb agreed to throw the bob comp to save amber (donny comes off the block with amber), and it takes hoh away from nicole (she doesn't want it).

next, the plan is for anyone but devin to win the veto (so he gets backdoored and goes home thursday). plan b, caleb goes home.


----------



## NorthAlabama

verdugan said:


> Oh, so now Devin is going to get mad because Caleb has Frankie to cuddle and he doesn't have anybody.


this one took me a while! i'm slow. 

seriously, i would imagine there's enough caleb (frankie?) to go around...


----------



## NorthAlabama

nicole is moving out of the hoh room, which means donny & amber won bob, they're safe, and derrick is hoh - caleb & jocasta are left on the block. 

phase 1 of derrick & nicole's plan is a success. pov comp is tomorrow, and i can't wait to see who's playing!


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> nicole is moving out of the hoh room, which means donny & amber won bob, they're safe, and derrick is hoh - caleb & jocasta are left on the block.
> 
> phase 1 of derrick & nicole's plan is a success. pov comp is tomorrow, and i can't wait to see who's playing!


Thx for the update. I'm so glad we have this spoiler thread.


----------



## NorthAlabama

the players have been picked for the pov comp: derrick, caleb, jocasta, christine, donny, and...(drum roll)..._devin!_ yes, devin (caleb drew his name when players were picked), and cody will host.

jocasta is too sick to play, she's been in bed since bob. jocasta looks like she feels terrible, and has physical symptoms, but i'm not quite buying the timing of her illness - it seems convenient, the onset timed exactly as she was nominated.

it could be heat, it might be stress (just as serious), or is it a game move (clever, for sympathy) - who knows? her absence might make it easier for another hg to win, so i'm still wishing for a recovery so she is able to play.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Jocasta has been having stomach trouble for a couple of days and she has been puking since last night.


----------



## NorthAlabama

the comp is under way, results probably in 1-3 hours from the start.

if devin wins this week will really get interesting. caleb would probably use it on himself like derrick wants. i don't think hayden would refuse to use the veto like he's hinted, but that would really make a twisted week, too!


----------



## NorthAlabama

donny wins pov!  (they say it was very close)

donny says he'll take (his friend) jocasta off the block, and derrick plans to nom devin as replacement. this leaves caleb and devin on the block, with plans now for sending devin home.

let the chaos begin! (the pov ceremony is monday)


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Sounds like it was really stacked against Devin. It was a series of one on one battles of some sort and each person could choose who they wanted to battle. Single elimination. Devin won the first two battles against Christine and Derrick, then lost to Donny. Then Donny beat Caleb for the win.


----------



## NorthAlabama

devin is not evicted yet, not by a long shot - almost half the house wants caleb out, too. i'm expecting some mad campaigning this week (jocasta can now retreat back into her hiding place until next thursday's live show).

who knew donny was a beast at the comps?!? he's 1-1 for bob, and 2-0 for pov.


----------



## DancnDude

I'm watching last night's BBAD and Nicole is wearing a frog suit.


----------



## NorthAlabama

she's cute, even in that suit, isn't she!  it was a punishment for losing the bob comp to derrick, she has to wear it for a week, even for the live show.

the "have nots" for the week are devin, caleb, amber, and hayden (he volunteered to save christine)


----------



## DancnDude

Just what they need is to have Devin off of food and be even crazier


----------



## Azlen

NorthAlabama said:


> she's cute, even in that suit, isn't she!  it was a punishment for losing the bob comp to derrick, she has to wear it for a week, even for the live show.


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> who knew donny was a beast at the comps?!? he's 1-1 for bob, and 2-0 for pov.


And that BOB he lost, he was saddled with Pow Pow. He almost managed to pull that one off.


----------



## realityboy

I'm really hoping for a flip after the veto on Monday. Donny will definitely save Jocasta. Derrick will put up Devin. This is the first week that non-original BS members control the vote. A few have mentioned voting out Caleb, but they really need to lay low or they could end up nominated. 

Also, I think Team America may not get this task completed. So far I've seen Donny tell Nicole and Derrick tell Victoria that PaoPao said Zach was Amanda Zuckerman's cousin. I guess Nicole will tell Christine eventually even though Donny wasn't very convincing. Victoria seems to have just completely forgotten about it. They should've made the rumor about Amber. They only thing that most of them like more than talking about themselves is talking about Amber.


----------



## NorthAlabama

realityboy said:


> ...I think Team America may not get this task completed. So far I've seen Donny tell Nicole and Derrick tell Victoria that PaoPao said Zach was Amanda Zuckerman's cousin. I guess Nicole will tell Christine eventually even though Donny wasn't very convincing. Victoria seems to have just completely forgotten about it. They should've made the rumor about Amber. They only thing that most of them like more than talking about themselves is talking about Amber.


the only convincing by donny was nicole instantly suspecting there's an "america's player" - after her conversation with donny, she went back to the hammock with chritine and frankie, brought up the possibility, then dismissed it. the girl definitely has instincts, frog or no. 

trusting princess victoria to do anything other than brag, whine, or continue her irrational fear of devin's existence, is expecting way too much. she's clueless, and it's beyond her game - she reminds me of elissa last season.


----------



## NorthAlabama

pov ceremony has completed, donny used the veto on jocasta, and derrick put up devin as the renom (as expected). 

this leaves caleb and devin to fight it out over the next 3 days, with devin going home as it stands right now.


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> pov ceremony has completed, donny used the veto on jocasta, and derrick put up devin as the renom (as expected).
> 
> this leaves caleb and devin to fight it out over the next 3 days, with devin going home as it stands right now.


Devin would create a lot of drama if he stays. But seeing Caleb's head explode as Amber cozies up to Cody is going to be great too.


----------



## nyny523

Hamsterwatch referred to Victoria and a "crow story" and said it was great...but no details  Anyone?


----------



## NorthAlabama

she claims her (irrational) fear of birds (and devin?) is because a large crow "picked her up and flew away with her" when she was a child. 

she's completely delusional - at one point this week, she commented she thought she could win "america's favorite", just like elissa did. need we say more?


----------



## nyny523

Thanks!


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> she claims her (irrational) fear of birds (and devin?) is because a large crow "picked her up and flew away with her" when she was a child.


Her mother had to grab her and pull her back down to the ground. Victoria was 2 years old when this happened.


----------



## NorthAlabama

here's a list of alliances in the house to date. most are probably defunct, but could group back together depending on who wins an hoh or pov comp (caleb and amber still trust the bomb squad).

there are officially more alliances than hg:

the bomb squad = derrick, zach, cody, frankie, christine, caleb, amber, hayden (exposed, exists mostly in name only)
the detonators = derrick, zach, cody, frankie, christine (with a final 5 deal)
outsiders = brittany, victoria, jocasta, donny
quad kings = derrick, zach, cody, hayden (in progress)
jump street (los tres amigos) = derrick, zach, cody
team america = derrick, donny, frankie
secret trio (trilogy) = christine, nicole, hayden
hitmen = derrick, cody (with a final 2 deal)
zankie = frankie, zach (with a final 2 deal, note: i like "frach" better!) 
nicotine = christine, nicole
haycole = hayden, nicole
franstine (smart bombs) = frankie, christine
feed watchers (feedsters) = derrick, nicole
derroria = derrick, victoria
we hate devin = christine, zach
old timers = jocasta, donny
stalker = caleb, amber
double d's = donny, devin

knows about the bomb squad = jocasta, donny, brittany, victoria, nicole (more of a group, not an alliance)
final 3 deal = frankie, caleb, devin


----------



## Ment

The more deals the more blowups. Keep going on!


----------



## bryhamm

NorthAlabama said:


> here's a list of alliances in the house to date. most are probably defunct, but could group back together depending on who wins an hoh or pov comp (caleb and amber still trust the bomb squad).
> 
> there are officially more alliances than hg:
> 
> 
> *[*]the bomb squad = derrick, zach, cody, frankie, christine, caleb, amber, hayden (exposed, exists mostly in name only)*
> the detonators = derrick, zach, cody, frankie, christine (with a final 5 deal)
> outsiders = brittany, victoria, jocasta, donny
> quad kings = derrick, zach, cody, hayden (in progress)
> jump street (los tres amigos) = derrick, zach, cody
> team america = derrick, donny, frankie
> secret trio (trilogy) = christine, nicole, hayden
> hitmen = derrick, cody (with a final 2 deal)
> zankie = frankie, zach (with a final 2 deal, note: i like "frach" better!)
> nicotine = christine, nicole
> haycole = hayden, nicole
> franstine (smart bombs) = frankie, christine
> feed watchers (feedsters) = derrick, nicole
> derroria = derrick, victoria
> we hate devin = christine, zach
> old timers = jocasta, donny
> stalker = caleb, amber
> double d's = donny, devin
> 
> knows about the bomb squad = jocasta, donny, brittany, victoria, nicole (more of a group, not an alliance)
> final 3 deal = frankie, caleb, devin


bomb squad isn't right. devin is in it and hayden isn't.


----------



## realityboy

When the Bomb Squad was outed, Devin and company brought in Hayden to replace Zach. When it became apparent that Zach was staying, Devin left the BS which now included Hayden. I think Caleb may be the only one still loyal to this version of the BS. 

I'll be glad to get this boring week over with. Devin has been the biggest disappointment. He just gave up last week when he couldn't get his target. PaoPao had more fight in her than he did.


----------



## realityboy

I'm loving Victoria's pettiness. She was excited to find out how the live feeds worked because she thinks someone will record how many times Amber has used her makeup without asking.


----------



## ducker

realityboy said:


> I'm loving Victoria's pettiness. She was excited to find out how the live feeds worked because she thinks someone will record how many times Amber has used her makeup without asking.


HAHA Thanks, I caught the end of that conversation between her and christine, and I didn't have time to re-wind to find the context of who she was pissed at.


----------



## NorthAlabama

realityboy said:


> I'm loving Victoria's pettiness. She was excited to find out how the live feeds worked because she thinks someone will record how many times Amber has used her makeup without asking.


i wish she wasn't so shallow, most of the girls are disappointing me again this season. the guys always seem to be better at aligning to pick off the girls, while the girls are busy arguing about who used who's makeup, and who isn't washing dishes.

i'm not saying these girls aren't capable or competitive, just they're not bonding to take out the competition. they've become too destracted by the house, losing focus on the game, and soon it'll be too late - they'll be sitting in the jury house wondering what happened.

listening to hayden and donny's talk last night about noms - amber, brittany, victoria - their goal is clear. hayden brought up jocasta, too, but of course donny didn't agree.


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> i wish she wasn't so shallow, most of the girls are disappointing me again this season. the guys always seem to be better at aligning to pick off the girls, while the girls are busy arguing about who used who's makeup, and who isn't washing dishes.


While Joey went about it the wrong way, she had the right idea. They should've formed an all women alliance.


----------



## NorthAlabama

verdugan said:


> While Joey went about it the wrong way, she had the right idea. They should've formed an all women alliance.


yes, and i miss joey  (alex, not so much!  ).

the hg have been on lockdown for over a day. that could mean endurance hoh tonight (fingers crossed), so get out the popcorn! if i'm right, i'll post my predictions...


----------



## Squeak

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, and i miss joey  (alex, not so much!  ).
> 
> the hg have been on lockdown for over a day. that could mean endurance hoh tonight (fingers crossed), so get out the popcorn! if i'm right, i'll post my predictions...


what does it mean to be on "lockdown"?


----------



## nyny523

Squeak said:


> what does it mean to be on "lockdown"?


They are stuck in the house with "shutters" drawn so they can't see anything outside. They can't go outside at all.

They are usually preparing a comp - the more complicated the prep, the longer the lockdown.


----------



## NorthAlabama

oh, well, no endurance for us, rats!


----------



## nyny523

NorthAlabama said:


> oh, well, no endurance for us, rats!


Can you let us know who wins?


----------



## Azlen

nyny523 said:


> Can you let us know who wins?


Frankie and Cody won.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Team HOH comp was a dumb idea. 

And the worst team won if you were rooting for a change in power. The best team if you weren't.


----------



## MikeekiM

Sounds like they are gunning for Donny! Caleb has somehow gotten completely off the radar...


----------



## NorthAlabama

MikeekiM said:


> Sounds like they are gunning for Donny! Caleb has somehow gotten completely off the radar...


zach and derrick won't let that happen, team america money will save donny for now.

caleb is such a tool. last night he said losing 10lbs (as a have not) made him look like a "holocost survivor". one side of his chest has been swollen, and he's been claiming for a day that it's breast cancer. he's also proud of his outfit for the live show last night, wearing his shirt open to show off his abs for 9 million people to enjoy.

all this, his devin alliance, and his amber obsession - how is this jerk not a target? what will he have to say?


----------



## nyny523

NorthAlabama said:


> zach and derrick won't let that happen, team america money will save donny for now.
> 
> caleb is such a tool. last night he said losing 10lbs (as a have not) made him look like a "holocost survivor". one side of his chest has been swollen, and he's been claiming for a day that it's breast cancer. he's also proud of his outfit for the live show last night, wearing his shirt open to show off his abs for 9 million people to enjoy.
> 
> all this, his devin alliance, and his amber obsession - how is this jerk not a target? what will he have to say?


If the HOH's are smart, they will try to back door Caleb this week.

We shall see...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Why would they target Caleb? He still thinks the BS exists and is completely under their control and will be an easy sacrifice when someone outside their alliance is HOH. He has proven himself stupidly loyal.


----------



## nyny523

Fool Me Twice said:


> Why would they target Caleb? He still thinks the BS exists and is completely under their control and will be an easy sacrifice when someone outside their alliance is HOH. He has proven himself stupidly loyal.


As was mentioned by some of the other HGs, he is a competition beast.

Getting rid of him sooner rather than later eliminates a threat.


----------



## JFriday

nyny523 said:


> As was mentioned by some of the other HGs, he is a competition beast.
> 
> Getting rid of him sooner rather than later eliminates a threat.


Why is he a competition beast? He won HOH the first week when some people didn't want it because they didn't want an early target on them. Other than that he hasn't won anything. How is that being a beast? Donny has won 2 veto's a one battle of the block.


----------



## Shaunnick

verdugan said:


> Her mother had to grab her and pull her back down to the ground. Victoria was 2 years old when this happened.














Apparently it can happen!


----------



## tigercat74

JFriday said:


> Why is he a competition beast? He won HOH the first week when some people didn't want it because they didn't want an early target on them. Other than that he hasn't won anything. How is that being a beast? Donny has won 2 veto's a one battle of the block.


He is a beast because he says so. It's just like me saying I'm king of the world. Because we say it, it means it is true, right.


----------



## Azlen

Shaunnick said:


> Apparently it can happen!


That ended up being a hoax.

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/technol...s-baby-students-claim-credit-for-viral-video/


----------



## Shaunnick

Oh, wow. Fooled me.


----------



## NorthAlabama

to be clear, there is no bird, crow or eagle, that can pick up and fly with a human 2yo child. i don't know where victoria heard this story, but repeating it makes her sound like she is discussing a ufo sighting.

a little research shows that preditory birds may attack from the air, but eat their large prey on the ground - they don't fly away with large prey.


----------



## Azlen

NorthAlabama said:


> to be clear, there is no bird, crow or eagle, that can pick up and fly with a human 2yo child. i don't know where victoria heard this story, but repeating it makes her sound like she is discussing a ufo sighting.
> 
> a little research shows that preditory birds may attack from the air, but eat their prey on the ground - they don't fly away with live prey.


Not entirely true. Most eagles grab their prey without landing and carry to a perch where it can be torn apart. The ones that eat fish have no choice but to grab the fish and carry it somewhere else where they can land.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Azlen said:


> Not entirely true. Most eagles grab their prey without landing and carry to a perch where it can be torn apart. The ones that eat fish have no choice but to grab the fish and carry it somewhere else where they can land.


you're right about small prey, we were discussing large prey - i'll edit the post.

a 2yo human girl weighs 20-25lbs. no bird is capable of picking up that much weight in flight, the heaviest prey a large owl could carry would top out at about 10lbs.


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> a 2yo human girl weighs 20-25lbs. no bird is capable of picking up that much weight in flight, the heaviest prey a large owl could carry would top out at about 10lbs.


Maybe she was small for her age?


----------



## ducker

not liking the way the noms look to be going. We will find out soon enough where they fall as the feeds have been fish for a while now.

As far as TA putting up Amber as a physical threat.... I mean - really? I just don't see that. Does anyone?


----------



## SoBelle0

Maybe that's part of their plan to get Caleb back on the block - as his idea.


----------



## NorthAlabama

noms this week are: victoria & brittany (cody) vs jocasta & amber (frankie), just as the guys planned yesterday before the show, and the ladies are not happy. 

amber is tired of being a pawn, and brittany said being compared to victoria in the ceremony wasn't appreciated...at all. i remember another player with blue hair that talked about some sort of group the girls could form to prevent this...anyone remember? 

i hope this isn't a boring week...wonder if bb will try to shake things up?


----------



## JFriday

I guess America's players have failed so far.


----------



## NorthAlabama

JFriday said:


> I guess America's players have failed so far.


team america chose amber as their physical competitor (as strongest lady in the house), so their mission is complete...success!  hasn't donny won more comps? oh, that's right, he's on team america. 

now, if amber loses bob and ends up on the block, and then wins veto, if i were caleb, i'd start packing.


----------



## Azlen

JFriday said:


> I guess America's players have failed so far.


The task was way too vague. How do you define who is and isn't a physical threat or who is and isn't a floater? Just dumb.


----------



## MauriAnne

NorthAlabama said:


> now, if amber loses bob and ends up on the block, and then wins veto, if i were caleb, i'd start packing.


I guess I'm not completely into the season yet. I read this and was trying to figure out who Bob was.


----------



## NorthAlabama

MauriAnne said:


> I guess I'm not completely into the season yet. I read this and was trying to figure out who Bob was.


----------



## NorthAlabama

jocasta and amber win bob, knocking frankie out as hoh.

cody is hoh, the noms are victoria & brittany - let the plotting, lying, shceming, & backstabbing begin!


----------



## realityboy

So Jocasta and Amber won the BotB. Brittany and Victiroria are still nominated, and Cody is still HOH. I'm hoping for some fight out of Brittany. I don't think she'll just lie down and die like Devin.

Oh and in case anyone didn't know, the aluminum foil heart that Brit gave to Devin had a pickle inside. One day during his HOH week, he decided that he had a huge crush on Brit. She was a have not, and he gave her a plate of pickles in lieu of roses. She asked if they were poisoned.


----------



## NorthAlabama

brittany and jocasta were the targets going in, and now that jocasta (and amber) are safe, the plan moves to brittany as the target (jocasta will have to wait her turn to be targeted next week).

victoria is not pleased with being on the block, neither is brittany. victoria is shocked..._shocked_...that some hg think she's a weak player, and calls those hg disgusting. brittany _thought _she had friends (before she was nominated), now she's upset (which seem's to be an almost constant state with brittany). keep workin' on that social game, ladies!

brittany and victoria need to get over their anxieties, and start working on their allies for the pov comp tomorrow. until monday's pov ceremony, it's all still up in the air. donny's name has been thrown around as another target, so his winning the pov would be good for his safety this week.


----------



## NorthAlabama

the veto comp should start any minute, frankie is hosting, the players are cody, brittany, victoria, zach, caleb, nicole.

a couple of notes - zach has been making his negative feelings towards amber and brittany known, and pointed out amber's following cody around like a "puppy" (caleb made the same observation off the cuff, cue psycho music!). amber stayed up all night, and spent a good deal of time talking with brittany.

victoria drama - she lied about an interaction with a member of production (matt?), is feeling remorse, and now she's worried. she continues to freak out about being nominated, but derrick had a long talk with her, and tried to focus her on the veto comp.

*note: if you're having issues with the live feeds, you're not alone, it's reported cbs has received a ton of notices from users, and are working to get it straightened out. main symptoms are black screens and buffering. some users aren't having any troubles.*


----------



## realityboy

Victoria won veto. So now Cody (or really Derrick) has his choice of either sticking to the original target with Brit or backdooring someone else.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Caleb won 5 grand.
Zach won a trip to Germany.
Britney has to kick soccer ball into a goal 100 times an hour in the backyard for 24 hours (or something like that).
Nicole has to wear a humiliation outfit.
Cody has to run outside and kick himself in the butt whenever and alarm sounds.

Cody wants to keep Britney and get rid of Caleb.
Zach and Frankie want to get rid of Britney.
Derrick wants to get rid of Donny.
Hayden wants to keep Donny.
Caleb wants to talk about himself.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I wonder if Britney regrets picking Caleb to play in the POV for her instead of Amber or Donny. So stupid.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> I wonder if Britney regrets picking Caleb to play in the POV for her instead of Amber or Donny. So stupid.


she should've picked donny. she purposefully didn't pick amber to try and hide the fact they talk game, so amber was never an option in her mind.

she was hoping if caleb won, amber might sway him, but caleb and amber are on the outs right now, and caleb even said he might throw the comp.


----------



## realityboy

Brit's punishment seems overly harsh for someone going home this week. It only makes good tv as an underdog fighting to stay. I hope somehow it flips around by Monday, but it seems she's a goner.


----------



## RickyL

NorthAlabama said:


> to be clear, there is no bird, crow or eagle, that can pick up and fly with a human 2yo child. i don't know where victoria heard this story, but repeating it makes her sound like she is discussing a ufo sighting.
> 
> a little research shows that preditory birds may attack from the air, but eat their large prey on the ground - they don't fly away with large prey.


An african swallow perhaps


----------



## ducker

To further clarify..

Victoria won the PoV.
Caleb had the chance to take it from her, but wanted the 5 grand instead.

Which has been some cause for pointing a target at him.

Britney did have to kick 2400 goals within 24 hours. She completed it I think around the 20 hour mark or so.

Cody's "penalty kick" is a riot. When ever a whistle blows and a voice over sounds for a penalty kick - he has to go over to a butt kicking machine and kick himself in the butt 10 times.



Fool Me Twice said:


> Caleb won 5 grand.
> Zach won a trip to Germany.
> Britney has to kick soccer ball into a goal 100 times an hour in the backyard for 24 hours (or something like that).
> Nicole has to wear a humiliation outfit.
> Cody has to run outside and kick himself in the butt whenever and alarm sounds.
> 
> Cody wants to keep Britney and get rid of Caleb.
> Zach and Frankie want to get rid of Britney.
> Derrick wants to get rid of Donny.
> Hayden wants to keep Donny.
> Caleb wants to talk about himself.


----------



## ducker

Nic and Hayden finally smooched last night too!! wooo.
A lot of house guests found it odd - as Hayden was a bit smelly - not taking shows that often. but Hayden and Nicole didn't seem to mind.

I don't get it. Are you really that busy in the house that you can't shower at least once a day? come on guys. That is as disgusting as their kitchen. Shower up!!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Just as I suspected, Cody didn't have the balls to go against Derrick and put up Caleb. He wanted to so badly. Derrick and Frankie hammered him back into place. 

There was a big push the last few hours over night to get Caleb up and out. Almost certainly from the diary room. I mean, when Victoria out of nowhere pulls Derrick into a room and starts talking game about Caleb you know someone has been leading her by the nose. Nice try, but this is still Derrick's house.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> Just as I suspected, Cody didn't have the balls to go against Derrick and put up Caleb. He wanted to so badly. Derrick and Frankie hammered him back into place.
> 
> There was a big push the last few hours over night to get Caleb up and out. Almost certainly from the diary room. I mean, when Victoria out of nowhere pulls Derrick into a room and starts talking game about Caleb you know someone has been leading her by the nose. Nice try, but this is still Derrick's house.


you nailed it. i had bigger hopes for cody's hoh, but also have sympathy for his wanting to be in agreement with his alliance. i still have faith he'll cop a clue sooner than later.


----------



## NorthAlabama

pov ceremony is over, and donny now sits next to brittany. bye, bye, brittany.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

If I read the updates on Jokers correctly, this happened:

Donny and Cody were bonding early this morning and Cody promised not to put him on the block. The DR tried to call the POV ceremony before Derrick could get to Cody, but Frankie woke and warned Derrick and Derrick intercepted Cody coming out of the DR. BB tried to run interference by telling Derrick to go change his battery twice, but Frankie ran and got a battery for him.

I remember Dr. Will had the DR running interference for him so he could be the last to talk to someone before the POV or HOH ceremonies. It's an old trick.

Edit: I just watched it on Flashback and it wasn't quite as frantic as I imagined it. It was a close thing, but it wasn't the sort of DR interference that I remember from S7. Of course in that case Will had friends in production and knew how to play it to his advantage. This time there wasn't anything unusual. But, if Frankie hadn't woken up Derrick, Caleb would be on the block right now.


----------



## ducker

NorthAlabama said:


> you nailed it. i had bigger hopes for cody's hoh, but also have sympathy for his wanting to be in agreement with his alliance. i still have faith he'll cop a clue sooner than later.


It was really close - Brit was up there talking with Cody a while too - it really sounded as if he was going to flip it and put up Caleb, and then - no... Donny. Cody didn't want to look like a "wussy" for not putting up Caleb. He looks even more like a "wussy" I think for putting up Donny 

I so want to see Frankie on the block freaking out...


----------



## NorthAlabama

ducker said:


> It was really close - Brit was up there talking with Cody a while too - it really sounded as if he was going to flip it and put up Caleb, and then - no... Donny. Cody didn't want to look like a "wussy" for not putting up Caleb. He looks even more like a "wussy" I think for putting up Donny
> 
> I so want to see Frankie on the block freaking out...


after what happened to devin when he went "rogue" against his alliance, i can't really blame cody for this move - donny was a safe choice to send brittany home, while alliance voices all around were advising him not to put up caleb.

and i agree, it's past time for frankie and derrick to be on the block to sweat it out for a few days.


----------



## NorthAlabama

last night several of the other hg were commenting on how brittany has practically moved into the hoh room since the pov ceremony (she was sleeping in the hoh room with cody while this discussion was taking place). they agreed it wouldn't change the vote, she's on her way out, probably 10-0.

there was random chat about breaking the news to brittany she's going home (she still thinks she has a chance to stay). they don't want her to go ballistic on the rest of the house after she finds out, or try to pollute the house with rumors on her way out the door, so they've been careful not to clue her in (a very smart move with brittany imo). zach has received extra coaching on how to keep his mouth shut.


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> last night several of the other hg were commenting on how brittany has practically moved into the hoh room since the pov ceremony (she was sleeping in the hoh room with cody while this discussion was taking place). they agreed it wouldn't change the vote, she's on her way out, probably 10-0.
> 
> there was random chat about breaking the news to brittany she's going home (she still thinks she has a chance to stay). they don't want her to go ballistic on the rest of the house after she finds out, or try to pollute the house with rumors on her way out the door, so they've been careful not to clue her in (a very smart move with brittany imo). zach has received extra coaching on how to keep his mouth shut.


Thanks for the update. I'm glad Donny is not leaving.


----------



## NorthAlabama

cody, amber, derrick, & hayden were in the hoh room, when victoria comes in.

victoria asks: "do you want to hear a story about the first time i went swimming?" 

hayden responds: "did a salmon carry you away?"


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> cody, amber, derrick, & hayden were in the hoh room, when victoria comes in.
> 
> victoria asks: "do you want to hear a story about the first time i went swimming?"
> 
> hayden responds: "did a salmon carry you away?"


LOL

I really like this thread!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Frankie is crying. He has just been told that his grandfather has died. Everyone is gathered around him in the living room.

Edit: Cancer. He had been fighting it for a while. Frankie was told by a letter from his family. (He may have talked to them as well.) He will be allowed to send a letter to them.


----------



## vertigo235

http://www.tmz.com/2014/07/23/ariana-grande-grandfather-died-frankie-grande-big-brother-death/


----------



## bryhamm

That's too bad.


----------



## realityboy

It's sad, but I really don't think anyone should let it affect their game. I know some have talked about throwing HOH so he can get pictures, or at least not nominating him. I hope they were planning these things anyway since he wasn't a target this week. 

Similarly, I hate the people that think it should be based on need. Have they forgotten that it's just a game? I don't remember Ryan getting this amount if sympathy on S9 in a similar situation. Monica got voted out the week that her cousin died in 9/11.


----------



## EscapeGoat

vertigo235 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2014/07/23/ariana-grande-grandfather-died-frankie-grande-big-brother-death/


There goes my Frankie Fairplay theory.


----------



## verdugan

EscapeGoat said:


> There goes my Frankie Fairplay theory.


Yes, it's been widely reported. Probably more because of her sister than because of Frankie. Ariana has been talking about the illness for a while.


----------



## andyw715

So they went against the grandfathers wishes and told him?


----------



## verdugan

andyw715 said:


> So they went against the grandfathers wishes and told him?


Yes. They didn't tell him right away, but they did tell him.


----------



## nmiller855

I don't care fore boisterous, obnoxious people like Zac. He acts like all attention has to be on him until it comes his turn to complete like tonight when he didn't want to take his turn.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The initial plan is:
Frankie will nominate Hayden and Donny.
Zach will nominate Jocasta and Nicole or Jocasta and Victoria.
Plan is to backdoor Caleb.


----------



## brianric

Fool Me Twice said:


> Plan is to backdoor Caleb.


Why didn't they do that this time?


----------



## realityboy

Has Derrick signed off on this plan? I don't see him or Frankie wanting to lose Caleb before Amber. Everyone hates Amber. It'll be an easy out. Of course, Zach may have other plans. He's all over the place. I expect him to flip flop constantly up until nomination time. I can only hope that he gets to stay HOH after BotB.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Copied from Jokers:



> Nominations as last decided- FRANKIE: Victoria & Jocosta / ZACK: Christine & Nicole
> Zack plans very insulting speech for his noms, the guys are gonna pretend to be shocked...


Reading the updates it seems that Amber is the backdoor target, with Jocasta and Caleb as alternates.

Feeds are down as they prepare for the nomination ceremony.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> Copied from Jokers:
> 
> 
> 
> Zack plans very insulting speech for his noms, the guys are gonna pretend to be shocked...
Click to expand...

*the volatile nom speech by zach is an effort to complete this weeks team america task, suggested by derrick, with frankie playing along.


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> *the volitile nom speech by zach is an effort to complete this weeks team america task, suggested by derrick, with frankie playing along.


Wow, I'm going to be impressed if they pull it off.


----------



## NorthAlabama

noms are over:
zach: coco & christine
frankie: jocasta & victoria


----------



## vertigo235

Coco?


----------



## NorthAlabama

nicole.


----------



## vertigo235

It's hard enough for me to keep track of their real names.


----------



## NorthAlabama

christine and nicole win bob, zach loses his hoh, operation "backdoor amber" is underway (unless plans change). 

with frankie, jocasta, and victoria already playing for veto, odds are the veto will be in alliance control. even if donny is picked and wins, they figure he'll use it on jocasta again, keeping their plan on track.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

what happened to brittany going home?


----------



## jay_man2

DavidTigerFan said:


> what happened to brittany going home?


She left yesterday.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Wtf?!!!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

In case you missed it. Derrick has just been informed that his grandfather has died.

If what I've read is to believed... Off to turn on the feeds.


----------



## NorthAlabama

yes, it's true. frankie has asked the dr if he could trade places with derrick as a have not during his grieving.


----------



## NorthAlabama

the players are set for the veto comp: frankie, victoria, jocasta, donny, christine, hayden - amber will host.

this is bad news for amber if frankie decides to follow through with operation "backdoor amber", which seems to be the plan (as of now). he's already been debating ways to break the news to caleb so he won't have so much blood on his hands (and caleb won't kill him in his sleep!).

since this is frankie's first time to compete in a veto comp, he's getting amped up.


----------



## NorthAlabama

hayden wins the veto comp! frankie asks him to use it so he can backdoor amber, and hayden agrees, he will play the veto on victoria (she picked him to play). frankie warns hayden both amber and caleb will be stuck to him the next two days, trying to convince him not to use the veto (they both suspect they are in trouble).

now frankie has to figure how to gently break the news to caleb.


----------



## verdugan

As per hamsterwatch.com after the veto comp:

"Jocasta took to her bed again with another case of heat-stroke, or something."


----------



## NorthAlabama

caleb just had a brainstorm! he pulled frankie into the hoh, suggested hayden use the pov (on jocasta), and put amber on the block to "scare" her back into the alliance (and his arms). caleb's plan is to ultimately save her on eviction night (so he's her hero) - he wants to "put her in her place" (so she appreciates what he does for her).

subtle suggestions from zach and derrick, combined with amber's recent cold shoulder to caleb, have paid off, and caleb is on board - well, at least with the renom (he still wants to keep her). the plan is falling into frankie's lap, unfolding easier than he could have hoped.

all that's left is for frankie, zach, and derrick to sway caleb to evict amber this week. caleb next talks to hayden and reveals his plan.


----------



## nyny523

verdugan said:


> As per hamsterwatch.com after the veto comp:
> 
> "Jocasta took to her bed again with another case of heat-stroke, or something."


She annoys the crap out of me.

Every time she is nominated, she shuts down.

Get rid of her!


----------



## NorthAlabama

nyny523 said:


> She annoys the crap out of me.
> 
> Every time she is nominated, she shuts down.


don't forget her injured leg during the botb comp - hallelujah! she's recovered! it's a miracle!...again!  i'm more amazed by the signs jocasta has begun to realize she's not locked in a church, and has shown signs of game play this week, including backstabbing and lying.

can't wait until the veto ceremony - if hayden follows his current plan, jocasta will freak out, and so will amber. donny will have his hands full coaching jocasta this week (i recommend a mix of both prayer _and _actual game play). good luck to amber on trying to develop a social game between now and thursday, her only hope to flip the vote.

was anyone else stunned by the hightened levels of misogynistic behavior by caleb in my earlier post?


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> was anyone else stunned by the hightened levels of misogynistic behavior by caleb in my earlier post?


Are you kidding? Par for the course for that crazy guy.


----------



## CompuJon3615

verdugan said:


> Are you kidding? Par for the course for that crazy guy.


At this rate the produces are going to have to step in. He is already borderline! :down:


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Caleb is living in a fantasy land, but I do love how crazy he drives some fans. Every cat lady who has watched too many Lifetime movies is convinced he is going to chop Amber into little pieces and consume her flesh the moment the cameras are off.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> Caleb is living in a fantasy land, but I do love how crazy he drives some fans. Every cat lady who has watched too many Lifetime movies is convinced he is going to chop Amber into little pieces and consume her flesh the moment the cameras are off.


good point - the overreactions are just as disturbing to me as caleb's obsession. he's alarmingly obsessed, but i've never seen or heard him be the least bit threatening, just none stop talk, embarrassing himself. i suspect some of this comes from his interpretation of religious doctrine.

it was the same with victoria's irrational fear of devin - creepy? sure. dangerous? only in victoria's extremely vivid imagination (victoria = cat lady).


----------



## USAFSSO

Nice little Memorial Service for the Grandfathers of Frankie and Derrick on BBAD.


----------



## bryhamm

NorthAlabama said:


> caleb just had a brainstorm! he pulled frankie into the hoh, suggested hayden use the pov (on jocasta), and put amber on the block to "scare" her back into the alliance (and his arms). *caleb's plan is to ultimately save her on eviction night (so he's her hero) - he wants to "put her in her place"* (so she appreciates what he does for her).
> 
> subtle suggestions from zach and derrick, combined with amber's recent cold shoulder to caleb, have paid off, and caleb is on board - well, at least with the renom (he still wants to keep her). the plan is falling into frankie's lap, unfolding easier than he could have hoped.
> 
> all that's left is for frankie, zach, and derrick to sway caleb to evict amber this week. caleb next talks to hayden and reveals his plan.


how exactly does he hope to accomplish this? makes no sense.


----------



## Ment

bryhamm said:


> how exactly does he hope to accomplish this? makes no sense.


He's Caleb. He controls the game..


----------



## verdugan

bryhamm said:


> how exactly does he hope to accomplish this? makes no sense.


Two words:

Beast Mode


----------



## NorthAlabama

the veto ceremony went as planned, victoria came off the block, amber is the renom.

during the ceremony, zach presented his "rant" to amber, so she's in a bad mood (has mentioned "trust" to frankie), and caleb is happy with the aftermath - amber already suspects it was all staged.

cody, derrick, and frankie are worried about zach throwing them "under the bus" when their names are brought up during his speeches.

jocasta is crying, she thought she was coming off the block.


----------



## CompuJon3615

So I take it team america failed? What a crazy task!


----------



## tigercat74

CompuJon3615 said:


> So I take it team america failed? What a crazy task!


I liked this task better than the one where they had to nominate a physical threat and they got to choose who that was. Way too simple.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

verdugan said:


> Two words:
> 
> Beast Mode


Dude....it's "BEASTMODE COWBOY!"


----------



## NorthAlabama

CompuJon3615 said:


> So I take it team america failed? What a crazy task!




tigercat74 said:


> I liked this task better than the one where they had to nominate a physical threat and they got to choose who that was. Way too simple.


team america thinks that as long as the argument was at least 20 seconds, even if it's one sided, it's a success. the interwebs have been exploding over this take on the task, thinking it should have to be a two sided argument. as far as i'm concerned, they can give the guys the $5k every week they make a decent effort due to the potential for fallout affecting their games.

another note, amber is now in tears, too. the guys are scrambling for ways to convince her she's not the target (before they vote her out). zach and caleb are celebrating their win, with caleb contemplating ways to leverage amber's demise to his advantage - he's such a tool.


----------



## ducker

NorthAlabama said:


> the veto ceremony went as planned, victoria came off the block, amber is the renom.
> 
> during the ceremony, zach presented his "rant" to amber, so she's in a bad mood (has mentioned "trust" to frankie), and caleb is happy with the aftermath - amber already suspects it was all staged.
> 
> cody, derrick, and frankie are worried about zach throwing them "under the bus" when their names are brought up during his speeches.
> 
> jocasta is crying, she thought she was coming off the block.


I simply can't figure out how/why they put Jocasta on this cast. Donny is quirky, interesting, a fan, and in to the game. Jocasta is... well just there. If Joey kept a slightly lower profile at the start I could have seen Jocasta exiting extremely early - she's more of a floater than anyone else in the house right now, and really just sucks the energy out of interactions.

I pretty much never see her in an amusing/lively/entertaining situation on the feeds. If by chance I do - it's often times because others are hamming it up with her (Zack and Hayden come to mind)

She seems like a nice woman, but just not interesting nor active enough to be on BB.


----------



## NorthAlabama

ducker said:


> I simply can't figure out how/why they put Jocasta on this cast...She seems like a nice woman, but just not interesting nor active enough to be on BB.


and then there's victoria...


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> and then there's victoria...


At least she has her crow story


----------



## jay_man2

verdugan said:


> At least she has her crow story


And the salmon story.


----------



## verdugan

jay_man2 said:


> And the salmon story.


Can you remind me of that one pls?


----------



## jay_man2

verdugan said:


> Can you remind me of that one pls?


She asked a group of HGs if they wanted to hear a story about the first time she went swimming, and Hayden (IIRC) asked if she was carried off by a salmon.

I think NorthAlabama posted the story upthread.

EDIT: read it here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10183111&#post10183111


----------



## verdugan

jay_man2 said:


> She asked a group of HGs if they wanted to hear a story about the first time she went swimming, and Hayden (IIRC) asked if she was carried off by a salmon.
> 
> I think NorthAlabama posted the story upthread.
> 
> EDIT: read it here:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10183111&#post10183111


Oh yeah, I remember that. I thought there was an actual story of her involving a salmon.

I read on hamsterwatch.com that she changes (or at least once) in front of the camera because she didn't think she would be on the feeds.


----------



## verdugan

Frankie's HOH blog is out: http://www.cbs.com/shows/big_brother/hoh_blog/1002887/

He thinks he has the "big twist" figured out. No, not dueling HOH's and BOB's. No, he latched on to something Julie said on day 1 "Super Fans vs. Students."



> BIG BROTHER 16: SUPER FANS vs. STUDENTS. It is the only thing that can explain how so many ridiculous moves were made in the first few weeks and why proven strategies have failed in this house with this cast. I believe the super fans are: me, Derrick, Donny, Victoria, Christine, Nicole, Cody, Jocasta and everyone else is a "student", which I believe is a very nice way of saying they have no idea what they are doing.


He is spot on with all the super fans except Victoria and Jocasta. I'm not even sure those 2 know which network they're on.


----------



## nyny523

Hamsterwatch has some pretty funny houseguest haikus today! :up:


----------



## ducker

verdugan said:


> Oh yeah, I remember that. I thought there was an actual story of her involving a salmon.
> 
> I read on hamsterwatch.com that she changes (or at least once) in front of the camera because she didn't think she would be on the feeds.


Yea a few nights ago it was discussed too. I guess she changed right in front of Donny in the FireRoom - because she didn't know Donny was there at all.

Nicole asked her why did she change in that room, and her reply was that the live feed cameras aren't on her because other house guests are in other rooms; ie. there is more interesting stuff going on. Nicole laughed and her - and then proceeded to tell Frankie, and the two of them had a big laugh at the fact that millions of people most likely saw Victoria in her thong.

Vic then proceeded to tell Hayden the same story again, about how she gave Donny a show, and just like before Hayden asked her "why would you be changing like that in the room?"

Oh poor silly Victoria.

I guess I don't mind her in the house as much as Jocasta, because I find her a tiny bit more interesting.


----------



## NorthAlabama

donny is still not on board to vote with derrick to evict jocasta for team america (and then blame their rogue votes on other hg during the live show tonight). he's concerned the $5k isn't worth the risk, and derrick is (rightfully) using softball suggestions to sway him (hardball won't work with donny). 

donny doesn't trust frankie and is afraid frankie would turn around and use the vote for jocasta to get donny evicted from the house later on (and donny's right, frankie or derrick would do it in a hearbeat!).

as it stands now, the vote will probably be 9-0 to evict amber (possibly 8-1 if caleb throws amber a vote).


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Hayden Nicole and Donny are co-HOH.

Those questions were far too easy.


----------



## nyny523

Fool Me Twice said:


> Hayden and Donny are co-HOH. Those questions were far too easy.


Totally agree.

It will be nice to see someone else in power this week. I am getting tired of the Detonators.


----------



## nyny523

Huh...Hamsterwatch is saying Donny and Nicole won HOH...not Hayden.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

That's right. Nicole and Donny. I was listening to Nicole and Donny talking about bringing Hayden in when I typed that.


----------



## NorthAlabama

they must have let the hg study the loops way too long, not to have two winners after 12 questions.

donny will not nom jocasta. if nicole can nom jocasta, and then victoria (or someone who will throw the comp), nicole can stay hoh - she has her work cut out for her!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The vids were playing for around an hour. Then everyone studied together.


----------



## verdugan

Fool Me Twice said:


> The vids were playing for around an hour. Then everyone studied together.


Obviously everybody except Jocasta.


----------



## realityboy

Definitely played the videos too long. Even beast mode knew those answers. This looks like it could be a fun week. 1st week without BS or Detonators as HOH. I do worry for Donny in the DE if he stays HOH this week. It'll give them one more excuse to get rid of him.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

So noms are probably going to be

Nicole -- Zach and Jocasta
Donny -- Caleb and Victoria

Frankie as a possible backdoor if things workout.


----------



## markz

Fool Me Twice said:


> So noms are probably going to be
> 
> Nicole -- Zach and Jocasta
> Donny -- Caleb and Victoria
> 
> Frankie as a possible backdoor if things workout.


I would be happy with any of those 4 leaving.


----------



## vertigo235

So the real target is to backdoor Frankie?


----------



## NorthAlabama

vertigo235 said:


> So the real target is to backdoor Frankie?


i don't think donny or nicole are brave enough risk the fallout, but a lot depends on who remains hoh and who wins veto. frankie's name was brought up soon and often.


----------



## nyny523

They need to thin the Detonators.

Getting rid of one of that group would be a smart move. If they are afraid of going after Frankie, then go after Zach or Caleb. Less fallout with one of them, IMHO.


----------



## bryhamm

NorthAlabama said:


> i don't think donny or nicole are brave enough risk the fallout, but a lot depends on who remains hoh and who wins veto. frankie's name was brought up soon and often.


will be interesting to see if donny truly wants this though. frankie is a fellow TA member, so I wonder if he wants to risk putting him up and/or voting him out.


----------



## bryhamm

nyny523 said:


> They need to thin the Detonators.
> 
> Getting rid of one of that group would be a smart move. If they are afraid of going after Frankie, then go after Zach or Caleb. Less fallout with one of them, IMHO.


Caleb is not part of the Detonators


----------



## NorthAlabama

bryhamm said:


> will be interesting to see if donny truly wants this though. frankie is a fellow TA member, so I wonder if he wants to risk putting him up and/or voting him out.


i like donny, but he lost major points with me when he refused to attempt the team america task. i couldn't care less about team america, but now that it's part of the game, i'd like to see some creativity and thought given on how to complete the tasks, along the lines of dan and america's player.

they seem to just be doing anything off the cuff that might win the money, not figuring out ways to cover themselves and win the task - poor planning and execution.


----------



## nyny523

bryhamm said:


> Caleb is not part of the Detonators


No - but he is currently part of their voting block.

While technically not a member, they still need his vote right now for the majority.


----------



## ducker

Fool Me Twice said:


> The vids were playing for around an hour. Then everyone studied together.


Yea - I would have preferred them to show them for like 180 second loops at like 7AM - when everyone is finally in bed asleep.

Spacing it out every 30min.

Just to make it more difficult for them.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> So noms are probably going to be
> 
> Nicole -- Zach and Jocasta
> Donny -- Caleb and Victoria
> 
> Frankie as a possible backdoor if things workout.


it would be a terrible move for jocasta and victoria to be nominated at all, it throws away the chance to shift power in the house.

to make a move this week, donny and nicole would need to forget about trying to backdoor anyone, and put up 4 strong players to battle it out. if they don't, no matter what happens with the veto, i predict either jocasta or victoria will be evicted if either one stays on the block - the other side has the votes. donny and coco will essentially hand the power back to the other side, and waste a great opportunity.

on to next week's double eviction...

eta: the noms are exactly as predicted above, oh well.


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> eta: the noms are exactly as predicted above, oh well.


boo hoo. Waste of a HOH.


----------



## NorthAlabama

nicole is hoh, jocasta and zach are the noms. in order to knock donny off hoh, caleb and victoria agreed to be on slop for 2 weeks, dress like adam & eve for 2 days, plus caleb has to shave his head! 

pov comp is tomorrow!


----------



## nmiller855

Caleb tried to get out of shaving his head because he said he won't be able to get a modeling job. He claimed to have a racist tattoo that he also was supposedly in West Point. He also claims that no one will see him without a hat & that he won't even remove his hat if Julie tells him to. He also wants to take the makeup brushes Amber left so he can personally give them to her in Nashville.
I wish he hadn't won the BOB so he's ineligible to be backdoored.


----------



## verdugan

nmiller855 said:


> Caleb tried to get out of shaving his head because he said he won't be able to get a modeling job. He claimed to have a racist tattoo that he also was supposedly in West Point. He also claims that no one will see him without a hat & that he won't even remove his hat if Julie tells him to. He also wants to take the makeup brushes Amber left so he can personally give them to her in Nashville.
> I wish he hadn't won the BOB so he's ineligible to be backdoored.


What a tool!


----------



## verdugan

From Hamsterwatch:



> backdooring Frankie is still on the table for Nicole, Cody, Derrick


I don't see it happening if Derrick has anything to do with it.


----------



## NorthAlabama

it all comes down to who wins pov - nicole, derrick, and cody all seemed on board with getting rid of frankie when they were running through different scenarios in the hoh room. one example - donny wins pov, jocasta comes off the block, and frankie sits next to zach.

today's pov comp is probably the most important so far this season.


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> it all comes down to who wins pov - nicole, derrick, and cody all seemed on board with getting rid of frankie when they were running through different scenarios in the hoh room. one example - donny wins pov, jocasta comes off the block, and frankie sits next to zach.
> 
> today's pov comp is probably the most important so far this season.


Zankie could be on the block? Interesting.


----------



## Ment

verdugan said:


> Zankie could be on the block? Interesting.


That'd be hilarious. Imagine Zach Attack going off on his best bud..


----------



## NorthAlabama

the pov comp players have been picked: nicole, jocasta, zach, caleb, victoria, christine - frankie is hosting (if he only knew, he'd wish he was playing instead).


----------



## nmiller855

Live feeds have been out over 5 hours while the veto competition was being held.
The ones that didn't get to participate were locked in the HOH during that time.
It appears to be over because Frankie came & opened the door but then it went to commercial.
Christine won. Zac said he tried to give up 3 times.


----------



## verdugan

nmiller855 said:


> Christine won. Zac said he tried to give up 3 times.


Quote from hamsterwatch.com



> Christine to Frankie, Cody, Derrick: I'm not using it - I don't care if it makes her [Nicole] mad


If she doesn't use it, not only is Nicole going to be mad, but Christine is also throwing her lot with the detonators.

That's a stupid decision in my opinion.


----------



## NorthAlabama

verdugan said:


> If she doesn't use it, not only is Nicole going to be mad, but Christine is also throwing her lot with the detonators...That's a stupid decision in my opinion.


if christine uses the veto, there's no one left to go up - caleb and victoria are safe this week, and nicole won't put up donny - jocasta would be evicted 7-1.

it was an elaborate superhero comic puzzle comp, with a trampoline, a zip line, and ladder. zach had a minor meltdown during the comp - he thought he was missing a puzzle piece, tried to give up 3 times, started throwing his extra puzzle pieces, and hit a camera. the comp results by player:

1) christine (the "decaffinator", with an espresso machine)
2) nicole (germatard theme, finished 30s behind christine)
3) jocasta
4) caleb ("beastmode - metro by day, beastmode by night")
5) zach ( "zachattack - saving little bro-skis from danger everywhere", gator theme, with his little brother wearing a pink cap sideways)
6) victoria

cody's superhero was "the efronator - sent from the future to protect zac efron", donny's was "fear the beard".

have nots this week are frankie, hayden, & cody, they also received "pea lime pie" - pie crust with peas & limes. with caleb & victoria also on slop punishment, that makes 5 hg on food restrictions - don't know if adam & eve can have pie.


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> if christine uses the veto, there's no one left to go up - caleb and victoria are safe this week, and nicole won't put up donny - jocasta would be evicted 7-1.


Why not put up Frankie as mentioned originally?


----------



## NorthAlabama

verdugan said:


> Why not put up Frankie as mentioned originally?


christine is protecting frankie (his vote), that's why she's not using the veto - nicole would be on board sending frankie home. if frankie leaves now, and that side wins hoh, they might not be able to control the vote. combined with their suspicions of a double eviction, christine is making a smart move for her game.

derrick and cody realized this yesterday afternoon - they suspect nicole, hayden, and donny are trying to convince them to vote frankie out too soon so they lose a vote, and shift the power in the house - they aren't buying it. they've already caught nicole in a few lies, and hayden was campaigning too hard for it, too.

derrick (and reluctantly, cody) decided it was better to keep frankie's vote a little while longer, until final 6.


----------



## Einselen

Derrick is a smart player. I would be shocked if he doesn't make it to the final 3.


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> christine is protecting frankie (his vote), that's why she's not using the veto - nicole would be on board sending frankie home. if frankie leaves now, and that side wins hoh, they might not be able to control the vote. combined with their suspicions of a double eviction, christine is making a smart move for her game.
> 
> derrick and cody realized this yesterday afternoon - they suspect nicole, hayden, and donny are trying to convince them to vote frankie out too soon so they lose a vote, and shift the power in the house - they aren't buying it. they've already caught nicole in a few lies, and hayden was campaigning too hard for it, too.
> 
> derrick (and reluctantly, cody) decided it was better to keep frankie's vote a little while longer, until final 6.


I agree with your scenario. I was just addressing your comment that there's nobody else to nominate. This just reinforces my point that Christine is hitching her wagon to the detonators.

That's a stupid choice in my opinion. Did she forget that Zach wanted to put her up just last week? She's expendable.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

So, is this Zach Efron person going to make an appearance on a future episode of BB? Does he have a movie or TV show coming out? It's unusual that they keep putting his name out there.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> So, is this Zach Efron person going to make an appearance on a future episode of BB? Does he have a movie or TV show coming out? It's unusual that they keep putting his name out there.


it's all based on the conversation with frankie & hayden where cody confessed his man crush on zac efron - someone will have to break the news to cbs and cody that zac efron is cheating on them with his bear grylls bromance on nbc.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I just remember when the houseguests talked about Neil Patrick Harris one season, then NPH showed up. Another season the houseguests talked about Tori Speilling and she showed up. Seems like a setup.


----------



## NorthAlabama

the pov ceremony is over, christine didn't use the veto, so the nominations are the same - either zach or jocasta will be going home this week.

things are not looking good for zach right now - derrick & cody have been wondering if keeping zach is worth all the commotion he causes in the house, and whether or not they even need his vote. that, combined with breaking frankie away from his closest friend and ally, has them now wanting zach gone. 

derrick & cody have been lobbied hard by christine & frankie and hayden & nicole, so they think they are the swing votes. if it's a tie, nicole says she will send zach out over jocasta, so her hoh isn't a waste.


----------



## NorthAlabama

two days until eviction, and the only hg that don't know zach is going to jury are zach and caleb (it _is_ time for jury now, right?).

derrick & frankie hashed out the info christine was reporting back and forth between sides of the house. in the hoh room last night, derrick was able to build trust back (seemingly) with frankie, and confirm frankie was on board with the plan to evict zach. later, derrick let cody know the plan was on. they decided they won't tell caleb until the last moment, worried he can't keep quiet (good plan!).

nicole was surprised how easily the plan to evict zach fell together, she said she'd seen it play out on bb before, and it was glad it happened during her hoh - big target gone, no blood on her hands, and she won't be targeted - success (we'll see).

cbs announced the finale yesterday, a 90 minute show wednesday, september 24th, 9:30e/8:30c, following the survivor premier.


----------



## verdugan

Zzzz

Not much happening.

Nicole's HOH blog: http://www.cbs.com/shows/big_brother/hoh_blog/1002930/


----------



## gossamer88

FYI, here in the NY area there's a pre-season football game on tomorrow night. BB will air on another channel.


----------



## NorthAlabama

zach may be staying after all, with a 5-3 vote.

derrick, cody, frankie, & christine have figured out that nicole, hayden, & donny were getting them to vote out their numbers one by one, by playing them against each other, sending zach home, and trying to backdoor frankie. they also have finally noticed that putting up donny was never an option (ding! ding! ding!), and that nicole, hayden, & donny practice together every morning.

they have pulled caleb on board, and have decided it doesn't matter at this point whether the vote blindsides nicole, hayden, & donny, because they are already exposed and are targets - they know they have to win hoh or pov during the double eviction, or one of them is going home. if they win hoh during the de, they talk about putting donny and hayden up as noms, with nicole as a renom. either way, they're keeping zach, and going down fighting together, alliance in tact.

now they have to figure out what to tell zach to make sure he focuses with them on breaking up nicole, hayden, & donny.


----------



## hummingbird_206

The HG's know there is a DE this week?


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> zach may be staying after all, with a 5-3 vote.


Yawn.


----------



## Ment

BB wants Zach to stay _so_ bad .. fortunately these mopes are easy manipulation pickings in DR for BB.


----------



## NorthAlabama

hummingbird_206 said:


> The HG's know there is a DE this week?


the fans in the house know simply by numbers alone it's about time for a de, and they've been talking about it for a couple of weeks. if the first eviction goes to jury, there will be 9 jurors on finale night. if the second eviction goes to jury, the jury would be an even 8, and would lead me to think there might be another twist, like an online fan vote.

the second hoh comp on de nights is usually endurance, and that would be great.


verdugan said:


> Yawn.


i understand where you're coming from, but somehow the thought of zach leaving before jocasta or victoria really bothers me.


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> i understand where you're coming from, but somehow the thought of zach leaving before jocasta or victoria really bothers me.


Agreed on Jocasta, but Victoria hasn't done so badly in competitions lately (her latest POV performance notwithstanding.)

Victoria has done a lot more than Jocasta. For one, she hasn't had the nomination flu.

Zach would bring more drama to the house though. It's just that if he stays, it means all the non-detonators would get picked off one by one.


----------



## forecheck

Gonna be a real rushed episode since they have a BOB to fit in there too, unless they decide now is the time to get rid of the double HOH's.


----------



## NorthAlabama

forecheck said:


> Gonna be a real rushed episode since they have a BOB to fit in there too, unless they decide now is the time to get rid of the double HOH's.


the hg mentioned construction of some type going on in the spare hoh bedroom. they concluded it was in preparation for pandora's box, and meant the end of botb.


----------



## realityboy

So Nicole and Christine are the new HOHs. I haven't gotten a real sense of what's going to happen. Christine might be nominating Donny/Zach with Nicole nominating Victoria/Caleb? If TA, get the mission to get a pawn nominated that could change things.


----------



## Ment

Nicole and Christine both need to go. Nominate all Detonators you morons.


----------



## realityboy

Christine is/was a Detonator, lol. Anyway, it looks like the house is now against Frankie and Christine. Detonators are pretty much over. Task A won the vote. Derrick was able to convince Zach to volunteer to go up against Frankie to ensure Frankie's demise. Nicole doesn't really want to have to trust Zach for that. However, she told Caleb about the Amber situation, and now Caleb is mad and wants to volunteer to throw BotB against Frankie.


----------



## markz

realityboy said:


> So Nicole and Christine are the new HOHs. I haven't gotten a real sense of what's going to happen. Christine might be nominating Donny/Zach with Nicole nominating Victoria/Caleb? If TA, get the mission to get a pawn nominated that could change things.


I haven't seen last night's episode yet. Who went home?


----------



## bikegeek

Jocasta and then Hayden.


----------



## markz

bikegeek said:


> Jocasta and then Hayden.


Thanks!


----------



## NorthAlabama

nicole put up caleb & frankie, christine put up donny & zach.

the plan is for caleb to throw the botb, leaving nicole as hoh, and sending frankie to jury. if frankie wins pov, christine will be the renom. it's open season on frankie & christine, and zach had a few choice words for them during the nom ceremony.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

So, Frankie won BOB by himself. That throws a wrench in everyone's plans.

Now everyone will think production rigged it for Frankie. They did take forever getting the competition ready... Who knows?


----------



## Ment

Frankie/Caleb won BotB, Zach in full Super Saiyan form, Frankie going for the sister reveal. Going to be a good night of feeds.


----------



## realityboy

And they're all star struck by the celebrity or at least this week since he already won BotB.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I think I'm on board with this conspiracy theory.

It sounds like they gave Caleb a slop pass to sit out the competition, that way he couldn't interfere with Frankie. 

They took an extra long time building the competition, so it could have been rigged for Frankie. 

Frankie has been depressed all day until a short time before the competition when he came out of the DR and seemed much better to me. 

After the competition when Zach was yelling at him he was getting really cocky talking about how he would make the DR lock him in another room. 

No proof, but it all stinks.


----------



## realityboy

It definitely sounds bad. There's a reason that Dani D. always whispered so quietly during S13. She knew better than to tell production what her plan was against Jeff and the vets. They were too obvious, and production definitely wanted to keep him around long enough for this reveal. Maybe they're done with him now? If not, then the next DE may be the only chance to get him out.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> So, Frankie won BOB by himself. That throws a wrench in everyone's plans...Now everyone will think production rigged it for Frankie. They did take forever getting the competition ready... Who knows?


the interwebs exploded with conspiracy theories last night. caleb was allowed to sit out of botb (his plan was for frankie to lose without his help). it's reported that after caleb realized it worked to frankie's advantage to have only one player, he tried to get back into the botb, and production wouldn't let him change his decision.


Ment said:


> ...Zach in full Super Saiyan form, Frankie going for the sister reveal...


zach is frankie & christines target...again! zach has refused at least two hugs from frankie, and now victoria & caleb have a crush on frankie after the reveal - caleb thinks frankie or his sister can help him with his music, and the princess was already a big fan of his sister's music. this explains why i had never heard of frankie or his sister before, completely wrong demographic.


----------



## tivotvaddict

I happened to tune into BBAD at the exact moment Frankie revealed to Victoria, Christine, and Nicole. Only second time I've even tuned in to the show. I had thought that Victoria already had suspicions, but she clearly had no clue. The look on her face was absolutely hysterical. Am really looking forward to seeing how CBS presents the reveal on the edited show.

tta


----------



## NorthAlabama

they've picked players for the veto comp: christine, donny, zach, nicole, derrick, & caleb, hosted by victoria.

there has been somewhat of a social media backlash since frankie's reveal, and reports of negative comments being deleted from his social media accounts. here's an excerpt from a zap2it story:


Spoiler



Frankie...decided to reveal to the houseguests his sister is...super famous. He calls himself a "media mogul," which is...not accurate. Les Moonves is a media mogul. Frankie has a YouTube channel. But whatever.

Reactions were mixed. Most of the guys in the house were like, "Um, OK. That's nice," while Victoria was really impressed (because of course she was) and both Christine and Caleb immediately thought Frankie could help their music careers (or in Christine's case, her husband's music career).

Nicole later voiced a worry about voting Frankie out "because he's famous" and Cody had to remind her that Frankie is not famous, his sister is. Seriously...I am going to vomit.

...Frankie also decided to tell the houseguests he's "playing for charity"... I call total shenanigans on this. In our pre-season interview with Frankie, he said he was playing to win the money because being Ariana Grande's brother has not made him rich. "She doesn't give me a check, I don't get her money..."


----------



## vertigo235

It would have been better to me if he never revealed it, he must be desperate.


----------



## DancnDude

Zach is wearing the POV right now on BBAD. So I assume he won.


----------



## realityboy

Yep, Zach won veto. There's no consensus on the new target, yet. Derrick wants Nicole up so he can protect Victoria (she's his ideal final 2 opponent). Frankie said that he wanted to protect Donny for TA so he & BMC will try to get Christine to put up Nicole. 

Also, Zach's at least pretending to trust Frankie again, and he also spilled info about Derrick to Victoria. Victoria isn't happy that Derrick's been less than truthful, but at the end of the day, it'll most likely hurt Zach more.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Well, after seeing the show it's clear that the competition wasn't rigged for Frankie. He had to pull that one out on his own. 

I do wonder if that competition was scheduled for this week or not and if they used it because one person could perform well in it.

But, they did bribe Caleb to sit out with a slop pass then refused to let him reenter the competition when Frankie was doing well and they failed to show that on the episode, so that's dirty.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> I do wonder if that competition was scheduled for this week or not and if they used it because one person could perform well in it.


i wondered that as well, until i saw the football theme, and heard about the trip out of the house for frankie, christine, and caleb. that was coordinated with pre-season nfl, and has to be designed in a way to prevent information leaks in advance, so it'd be tough to move it around.


----------



## realityboy

I really don't think Caleb was bribed to sit out with a slop pass. He's eaten slop every day. He chose to sit out anyway. I think they were actually trying to bribe him to play by telling him he wouldn't eat slop on the outing. 

The most rigged thing that happened was that they wouldn't let Caleb back in after he chose to sit out. Donny got to come back after letting Zach try alone.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

After reading up on it, it seems that Caleb was never offered a slop pass to sit out. I don't know where that rumor came from, but it was all over the boards and I'm pretty sure even in the updates. 

It does seem to be true that Caleb was not allowed to reenter the competition after choosing to sit out.

Edit: Or what rb said.


----------



## JFriday

He was dumb to sit out, it's a lot easier to throw something playing, that one would have been easy to throw.


----------



## bryhamm

JFriday said:


> He was dumb to sit out, it's a lot easier to throw something playing, that one would have been easy to throw.


This. As soon as I saw the setup, I thought to myself ... this will be easier to do on your own.


----------



## NorthAlabama

during today's veto ceremony, it looks like the guys have convinced christine to nominate nicole when zach uses his veto to remove himself from the block. victoria couldn't be happier (she's not on the block), and donny is safe another week.

not only have the guys successfully picked off the girls one by one, now they are convincing them to nominate their own - unbelievable.


----------



## Ment

Well Victoria thinks Derrick will take her to F2. Christine thinks she is part of the Detonators and Nicole trusts Derrick for some reason and even if she didn't can't do much about it.


----------



## nyny523

NorthAlabama said:


> during today's veto ceremony, it looks like the guys have convinced christine to nominate nicole when zach uses his veto to remove himself from the block. victoria couldn't be happier (she's not on the block), and donny is safe another week.
> 
> not only have the guys successfully picked off the girls one by one, now they are convincing them to nominate their own - unbelievable.


I swear, most of the women on this show are idiots.

Even if she makes it to the final 5, does Christine really think those guys are going to take her to the end? Did she not watch the season with Britney??? At least Britney won the fan favorite award. Christine is nowhere near as likable.

I would love to see a really successful women's alliance on this show. Just ONCE.

Oy.


----------



## NorthAlabama

nyny523 said:


> I swear, most of the women on this show are idiots.
> 
> Even if she makes it to the final 5, does Christine really think those guys are going to take her to the end? Did she not watch the season with Britney??? At least Britney won the fan favorite award. Christine is nowhere near as likable.
> 
> I would love to see a really successful women's alliance on this show. Just ONCE.
> 
> Oy.


it's official, nicole is the renom, and i agree with your sentiments, 100%.


----------



## Shaunnick

nyny523 said:


> I swear, most of the women on this show are idiots.
> 
> Even if she makes it to the final 5, does Christine really think those guys are going to take her to the end? Did she not watch the season with Britney??? At least Britney won the fan favorite award. Christine is nowhere near as likable.
> 
> I would love to see a really successful women's alliance on this show. Just ONCE.
> 
> Oy.


This.

I have stopped watching the show altogether this season (a first for me in a long while) and the stupid play by most of the women in the house was the reason why. The only one who had any clue got tossed week 1. Just once I would love for a group of girls to get on here and dominate if for no other reason than watching them tear each other down gets old.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i thought i was neutral regarding who goes to jury this week, but i could not watch nicole campaigning last night, for some reason it just was sad.


----------



## Ment

Love that little dingus but Nicole go bye bye..


----------



## realityboy

I didn't care for Nicole at the beginning when she was hanging out with Christine & Hayden all the time, trashing everyone (especially Amber), playing dumb, & being scared of ghosts, but after her last 2 HOHs and watching her campaign hard, I have come around on her. She might've been a good player on a season that didn't have BotB. It really made it impossible for the girls due to their perceived weakness, and it was already a weak batch of girls so they certainly didn't need the handicap.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Speaking of the undead...

A list of announcements made in the house last night (copied from OnlineBigBrother):



> The quarantine began Melrose Fairfax and Sunset Figaro. Patient zero started at from 307 to 848 from JennCity to Chilltown.
> The virus spread from the east coast starting at Rochester New York to West Orange New Jersey, Athens Ohio, Dallas, Chicago, Georgia, Atlanta.
> List of symptoms  The heart rate was 97, the fever went from 105 to 113, confusion, rotting flesh and appetite for brains which means that all previously evicted house guests are safe.
> List: Baseball bat, Slop, activity bracelets, make-up, machete, bunny slippers, sweater, HOH key and pink hair dye.
> In the last 12 hours 546 cases 40% of the live feeders have been admitted into the St Gheesling hospital.
> At 3:24 Las Vegas said that their menu now holds an all you can eat buffet.
> The national government said you need to be in a showmance its your last chance stabbing someone in the backs the best way were good at it.


----------



## NorthAlabama

bb pulled an oldie but goodie out of it's bag o' tricks last night, scary faces appearing from behind the mirrors, this season in the form of zombies.

besides screaming from nicole, victoria, and frankie, there were announcements in the house regarding zombie invasions in different cities from east to west coast - rochester, west orange, chicago, atlanta, dallas, & las vegas, with admissions to st. gheesling hospital. 

the government advised a showmance for protection, a proven way to stab someone in the back, and evicted hg are immune because of the zombies desire for brains (zing!).

eta: or, what fool me twice just posted...


----------



## realityboy

So Zingbot as part of the most twisted summer yet? Does he announce that BotB is over after this week? I'm at a loss as to what twist the Zingbot could be involved with. The returning houseguest sounds like it may be identical to last year's setup. Lazy production or was it a last minute addition due to the finale getting moved to 9/24?

For this week, it looks like Derrick wants to stay in power, but no one is really willing to throw the comp this week. As of now, he'll put up Zach & Donny and Frankie will nominate Christine & Cody. If Zach continues to insist that he won't throw it, I could see Frankie subbing BMC in for Christine. Frankie wants to compete in the expected endurance challenge next week.


----------



## realityboy

Skittles. No one could agree on who needed to throw BotB next to Donny so the Bomb Squad drew Skittles. Christine got the dreaded purple Skittle which means she's next to Donny and throwing the comp so Derrick stays in power. Zach drew the orange so he's not going up this week. Caleb & Cody drew red & green so they will be nominated by Frankie and should be safe as long as they manage to win BotB.


----------



## NorthAlabama

the noms went according to plan and are official:

derrick - donny & christine
frankie - cody & caleb


----------



## nmiller855

I hope Donny wins the BOB so he is safe & whoever wins the Veto doesn't play it so either Cody or Caleb goes. I wish Zac the one leaving but if someone uses the Veto, I think Victoria will go up & go home unless Derrick has the guts to backdoor Frankie.


----------



## NorthAlabama

if up to me, victoria or caleb would be my choices for eviction. i suspect derrick is only keeping them as a safe final 3 - anyone would probably have the win locked up sitting next to either one.

i'd like to see tougher choices on finale night.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

If Donny can pull off the POV win this week Christine, Zach, or Frankie will likely get the boot.


----------



## NorthAlabama

team america has their task:


> MISSION A
> Create a distraction by hiding a favorite piece of clothing from each Houseguest then organize a neighborhood watch program to keep it from happening again.


let the mayhem begin!


----------



## nmiller855

It sounded like they were leaving Donny out of this because Frankie & Derrick said they were going to hide his visor.


----------



## NorthAlabama

nmiller855 said:


> It sounded like they were leaving Donny out of this because Frankie & Derrick said they were going to hide his visor.


i didn't think they could...don't they all three have to agree to get paid?

it makes sense to include team america members in the hiding, it throws blame off them as the culprits.


----------



## EscapeGoat

NorthAlabama said:


> the noms went according to plan and are official:
> 
> derrick - donny & christine
> frankie - cody & caleb


Donny should meet with Derrick and Frankie and tell them that if he's still on the block after the veto ceremony, he's going to out Team America to the rest of the house. Donny can't get any lower in the pecking order, but Derrick and Frankie could have their games destroyed if Team America is exposed. Derrick and Frankie can keep Donnie safe, or they can lose the trust of the rest of the Detonators with not much time to repair the damage.

Or, Donny could just spill the beans about TA now, and not give Derrick and Frankie a chance to break the news first. If he wants to be really bold, he can tell Caleb that evicting Amber was a TA project, and that Frankie and Derrick talked him into helping get rid of Amber for an extra $5,000.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Donny and Christine won BOB. I guess Christine didn't try real hard to throw it or she couldn't. It was some sort of find things in the dark puzzle.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

EscapeGoat said:


> Donny should meet with Derrick and Frankie and tell them that if he's still on the block after the veto ceremony, he's going to out Team America to the rest of the house.


If he does that he loses the money he has already earned.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> Donny and Christine won BOB. I guess Christine didn't try real hard to throw it or she couldn't. It was some sort of find things in the dark puzzle.


sounds like christine did try to throw the comp, but she and donny won anyway. caleb was playing dirty, got caught, and was called out by production (his words).

this is incredible! can't wait for the pov comp, and if the pov is used, we'll see how badly derrick wants to keep victoria.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The contestants had to find bones, but not all bones fit whatever they were placing them on. The current conspiracy theory is that all of the good bones were put on Donny's side because he and Christine found so many. Heh.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Some notes:
-Christine found a bunch of bones, but production wouldn't let her give them to the other team. 
-Caleb just took one out of her hand, but they wouldn't let him keep it. 
-At one point Caleb used the light on his activity tracker to see in the dark, but they yelled at him. He said when the light came on all he saw was bones with X marks on them (wrong bones). 
-Caleb and Cody stuck together during the comp rather than spreading out, which they regret.
-Christine was amazed that C&C only found two bones (plus one she gave them before they told her she couldn't) in the time Donny found five (or six?)..
-After Donny put the winning bone in place Derrick (and I guess others not in the competition) heard someone behind one of the mirrors clap and yell "Go Donny!". 

I'm leaning toward the theory that Caleb and Cody are just idiots that played poorly. But, it also wouldn't surprise me if Donny's side had more than a fair share of good bones.


----------



## DancnDude

Fool Me Twice said:


> If he does that he loses the money he has already earned.


I thought the very first Team America message said that he could choose if to reveal to the other houseguests? I guess it wouldn't surprise me if they went back on that, or changed it.


----------



## realityboy

DancnDude said:


> I thought the very first Team America message said that he could choose if to reveal to the other houseguests? I guess it wouldn't surprise me if they went back on that, or changed it.


That's what Joey (and later Donny) was told originally. But it seems once the team was in place, they were told that they could only reveal themselves and not the other 2 team members.

Edit: I'm waiting to see the comp before judging. It sounds like they may not have had assigned sides to look in.


----------



## NorthAlabama

playing in the pov comp today: frankie, cody, caleb, christine, victoria, & donny, with derrick hosting.

because christine heard production yell "go, donny!" during the botb comp, she thinks america hates her for trying to throw the comp (and evict donny). zach said not to make too much of it, they were probably just cheering for the underdog for good tv (zach was warned several times last night to stop talking about production, basically ignored bb, and later said he "got in trouble").

on a side note, zach and donny talked about today's pov comp, how they both have to win it for safety, and how donny is alone while zach is at the bottom of his alliance. zach committed to help donny when he could, and later, when derrick asked what donny said, zach kept quiet...maybe an alliance forming?


----------



## nmiller855

I think Christine is the only one that would use the veto to save Cody unless Frankie wants to backdoor Victoria even though he told Derrick he wouldn't.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Frankie won POV. It was the Zingbot comp as expected. Kathy Griffin made an appearance. Christine and Cody were zinged about their physical relationship. 

Frankie told Caleb he was using the POV on him and putting up Victoria.

I know Derrick wants to take out Zach this week and keep his pet Victoria around. He has some work to do if that is to happen. Earlier in the week Frank did seem to think Zach was a good third option if it came down to that.

Edit: Caleb just brought up evicting Zach to Frankie and Frankie seemed apprehensive about it, but didn't dismiss the idea. He just asked if everyone was on board.


----------



## Tracy

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## realityboy

Frankie is definitely on board with putting up Zach. He wants to have a house meeting to let Zach know that he has no chance of staying & then ask him to please leave quietly so they can have a good week.


----------



## nmiller855

I don't believe that Zac can be mature enough not to throw a fit & expose everything anyone has told him.


----------



## Martha

nmiller855 said:


> I don't believe that Zac can be mature enough not to throw a fit & expose everything anyone has told him.


Definitely. But wouldn't it be fun to watch?


----------



## nmiller855

Since he had such a melt down over Frankie's announcements, I'm wondering if he will do something bad enough to be evicted immediately like some past houseguests have been over bad behavior?
Since he's admitted that he's 37% gay, maybe he'll take the opportunity to get closer to Frankie hoping to save himself?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Fool Me Twice said:


> I'm leaning toward the theory that Caleb and Cody are just idiots that played poorly.


Yep.



> But, it also wouldn't surprise me if Donny's side had more than a fair share of good bones.


Nope. Once again the competition was perfectly fair. When they were talking about Donny's side having more bones, they must have simply meant the side he happened to be searching on since they started in the same place and searched in a common area.

Also, once again they left an important piece of producer interference out of the show. Donny doesn't just suspect that Christine was throwing it. He knows because she and Caleb were called out over the PA system.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I haven't been watching it, but from reading the updates it looks like a Team America task has finally caused drama in the house...


----------



## Ment

Its pretty funny. Zach of course is the logical sabateur with his crazyness.


----------



## NorthAlabama

zach replaced caleb on the block during the pov ceremony. he and frankie have been going back and forth (mostly frankie). zach pulled out the rule book to read while he was alone in the storage room...maybe thnking of ways to stir things up between now and thursday?


----------



## JFriday

Zach should have given Frankie some. lol.

Rule book, there's actually a rule book?


----------



## Tracy

From what I read, there is a rule that you can't tell a replacement nominee that they are going to be put up. Frankie told Zach that he was going to put him up. This rule was enforced once before some seasons ago and the person had to change their replacement nominee. The buzz is that maybe Frankie did this on purpose to save Zach, although that is probably giving him too much credit. Now, there is also a rule that you can't tell normal nominees that they are going to be put up, but that rule is clearly ignored by houseguests and production.

If Zach is the replacement nom, they must have ignored the replacement nom rule, too.

http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/2014/08/big-brother-16-renom-rule/


----------



## nmiller855

From reading jokersupdates, it sounded like Caleb was the one that told Zac he was going up.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The meltdown of Zach fans is amusing. The are begging production to save him. Flooding fan sites and Twitter with pleas for his salvation. 

Someone yelled over the walls of the BB compound last night that they love Zach and hate Frankie. 

Victoria cut up her pink hat that Zach always wears, so people are buying hats to send to/give to Zach or wear to his eviction in solidarity. 

People are weeping for Zach and the treatment he is receiving from his housemates.

What's funny that Zach was planning on torturing Victoria when she was on the block. He really wanted to rub it in. He was rubbing his hands together just waiting for the opportunity. Zach fans were thrilled. They loved the idea. Thought it would be hilarious. But, now that Zach is the one on the block and suffering the ostracism and demonization of the doomed it's not so funny anymore.

I like Zach. Or, at least I found him entertaining at times. But, I'm enjoying the effect his game death is having.


----------



## nyny523

I like Zach.

At the beginning I thought he would annoy me, but he has actually been very entertaining. 

I will miss him.


----------



## Jstkiddn

I'm surprised how much I'm going to miss Zach, because I couldn't stand him at first. 

Frankie...just the opposite. Loved him at first and now I can't stand him.

I wouldn't count Zach out for long. I think he stands a very good chance at being the one to come back into the game.


----------



## dimented

Jstkiddn said:


> I'm surprised how much I'm going to miss Zach, because I couldn't stand him at first.
> 
> Frankie...just the opposite. Loved him at first and now I can't stand him.
> 
> I wouldn't count Zach out for long. I think he stands a very good chance at being the one to come back into the game.


Which sucks. Cause I would have really liked Nicole to come back in and team up with Zack and run the house.


----------



## DancnDude

Yeah hopefully it is Zach or Nicole that comes back. Zach going back in after having these people evict him would be great to see what he tries to do for revenge. Really as long as it isn't Jocasta going back in.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

If they use a fan vote to determine who returns to the house, then it's Zach for sure. If it's a physical competition, then it's Hayden most likely.


----------



## verdugan

Fool Me Twice said:


> If they use a fan vote to determine who returns to the house, then it's Zach for sure. If it's a physical competition, then it's Hayden most likely.


I'm not sure. Nicole would also get a lot of votes.


----------



## nyny523

How could they do a vote? Unless it happens next week - how would people know who was being evicted this week?

I bet it is a contest, like when Rachel came back...


----------



## NorthAlabama

nyny523 said:


> How could they do a vote? Unless it happens next week - how would people know who was being evicted this week?
> 
> I bet it is a contest, like when Rachel came back...


i think it will be a comp, too, but they could announce voting wednesday night with both cody and zach's names, along with nicole, hayden, and jocasta.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Anyone remember season 9 when they had a fan vote? Most fans who followed the online polls expected Alex to return to the game, but on eviction night the producers gave the houseguests a choice of having the person just evicted (who wasn't eligible for the fan vote) returned to the house or the person that America voted for. The houseguests chose James, the person they just evicted. So, the fan vote was for nothing. 

I like the idea that it is a double competition like last year and the winner of the evictees returns to the house as one of the HOH's. And the winner of the houseguests is the other HOH.


----------



## Ment

Watching some feeds from last night I have to admire Derricks gameplay. While everyone else besides Donny and Victoria was up in the HOH shooting BS, Derrick was down in the hammock with Zach prepping him to vote for him in jury: making Zach feel good about his accomplishments and being a memorable character in BB16 while minimizing his (Derrick) own chances of winning.

Donny is slated to be voted out next week and although Derrick says Donny doesn't trust him I have no doubt he will be Donny's best friend next week.


----------



## verdugan

Ment said:


> Watching some feeds from last night I have to admire Derricks gameplay. While everyone else besides Donny and Victoria was up in the HOH shooting BS, Derrick was down in the hammock with Zach prepping him to vote for him in jury: making Zach feel good about his accomplishments and being a memorable character in BB16 while minimizing his (Derrick) own chances of winning.
> 
> Donny is slated to be voted out next week and although Derrick says Donny doesn't trust him I have no doubt he will be Donny's best friend next week.


This is clearly Derrick's competition to lose. He's head and shoulders above all of them.

Donny needs to win HOH next week and veto the following week, rinse and repeat for him to stay in the house.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

This is floating around twitter. Tonight's jury competition. Looks like four-way shuffleboard.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Cody won HOH. Likely noms are Donny and Nicole with Donny the target.


----------



## DancnDude

Boo! Another boring week unless these people start turning on one another.


----------



## nmiller855

I wonder if Victoria will be the replacement if Donny or Nicole win the veto?


----------



## Ment

I would say 100% yes unless Christine makes trouble.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> Cody won HOH.


can't wait to see who derrick's nominations are...


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> can't wait to see who derrick's nominations are...


LOL


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> Likely noms are Donny and Nicole with Donny the target.


as predicted, donny & nicole are the noms. cody debated putting up christine next to donny instead of nicole, then derrick explained how nicole was the better nom (for the sake of the alliance, and so cody won't be targeted next week).

cody also picked both for have nots (nicole volunteered). the have not food is "squish kabobs - bean curd, clams, fish.

the house is on indoor lockdown, so the hg are preparing for the veto comp to start at any time. there is also pandora's box speculation.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Pretty funny. I had the feeds on in the background even though nothing is happening and I hear Cody get called to the DR. He comes out some time later and is worked up about Frankie and wonders if they should get rid of him this week. Derrick is talking him down. 

Production asked Derrick to center his mic and Derrick called them ******bags. I know he's pissed at them putting ideas in Cody's head--that's Derrick's job.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> Production asked Derrick to center his mic and Derrick called them ******bags. I know he's pissed at them putting ideas in Cody's head--that's Derrick's job.


and as a side benefit, bb also clued the rest of the hg to derrick and cody talking in the hoh. might as well announce it to the whole house...oh, wait, they did...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Victoria collapsed in the bathroom today and left for a couple of hours to get looked after. She's been having trouble with her wisdom teeth.

Donny seems to be pulling a fast one. He told Derrick and Frankie that America voted for TA to make up their own task and he suggested that they throw the POV comp to Donny for their task. 

I wondered earlier in the season if one of them could do something like that and not get in trouble for it. It's a clever idea. I wonder if Donny came up with it.


----------



## Jstkiddn

I hope I'm not opening a can of worms, but I just have to ask. Frankie is always hugging, kissing, touching, climbing all over and just short of dry humping most of the other men in the house. I think they are probably afraid to say anything lest they all immediately be branded bigots all over the internet....and that's probably a valid concern.

If this were a straight man doing this to all the women, it would never be allowed. It would be sexual harassment. Why does it not apply to Frankie? The guy reminds me of that character on SNL named Mr. Peepers where the guy was like a monkey and humped everybody that walked in the room. I think Zach kinda liked it, but i get the feeling the others might wish he would quit.


----------



## verdugan

Jstkiddn said:


> I think Zach kinda liked it, but i get the feeling the others might wish he would quit.


Cody and Caleb do too to a lesser extent.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Jstkiddn said:


> Frankie is always hugging, kissing, touching, climbing all over and just short of dry humping most of the other men in the house...I think Zach kinda liked it, but i get the feeling the others might wish he would quit.


the same rules apply to frankie and the other guys as with a straight man and straight women - if the attention is unwanted, all the guys need to do is calmly explain the situation to frankie and i'm sure he would immediately stop. caleb, cody, and zach gave permission...if they have changed their minds, and haven't said so to frankie, it's on them.

caleb or cody would be branded bigots only if they overreacted to the situation, like with anger, name calling, or violence. if they calmly asked frankie to stop, he'd stop - he wouldn't want to continue if he thought it was unwanted behavior. you'll notice, it's not a problem with derrick or donny.


----------



## Jstkiddn

NorthAlabama said:


> you'll notice, it's not a problem with derrick or donny.


Hmmm......you don't think that has anything with the fact that neither are what would be considered particularly attractive?

In other STFU Frankie news, apparently last night on BBAD he stated that gay men were born that way, but many gay women are not and choose to become lesbians later in life.


----------



## verdugan

Jstkiddn said:


> Hmmm......you don't think that has anything with the fact that neither are what would be considered particularly attractive?


WOW!

Really???


----------



## Jstkiddn

Yes, really. We are talking about from Frankie's point of view, and frankly Frankie is about a deep as a mud puddle.

We all know that Beast-mode whatshisface and Cody are both super fit and would be considered by Hollywood/Entertainment industry standards as physically attractive men. Derrick and Donny just look like regular guys one might see walking down the street in Anytown,USA albeit one has an usually large amount of facial hair. I'm sure neither is worthy of attention from a Social Media Mogul such as Frankie J Grande.  Even Zingbot zinged Derrick that he was the least "attractive" man in the house....so I'm apparently not the only one who's had this thought.

FWIW, if one were to look deeper than outer beauty, I personally find both Derrick and Donny to be more "attractive" than the other two, but Frankie doesn't strike me as the type of guy that is deep enough to see past the outer casing.

I'm not exactly Christie Brinkley either...it is what it is. Doesn't make me less of a worthwhile person and the fact that Derrick and Donny are not male model types does not make them less of a person either.


----------



## verdugan

I'm not even going to address your last post.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Okay.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I think there is something to not wanting to be seen as a homophobe. Or wanting to be given the official stamp of approval from the politically correct feed hawks who sniff out heresy. I know Caleb is proud of demonstrating that he's not a homophobe or a racist. He's mentioned it several times.

There has been some conversation about how Frankie turns everything sexual.



> Chris: He actually does hump everyones...everything. It makes me feel weird
> 
> Cody: I keeping giving him the 'ass out' hug now because his penis always touches my leg. I'm like 'Frankie! get your dick off my leg!'
> 
> Cody does a little demonstration how Frankie pushes his crotch forward during a hug.


But like Amber dealing with Caleb, people would rather keep someone close and deal with a little unwanted affection than tell the person straight up to buzz off.


----------



## Donbadabon

Reports are showing up that a fan yelled over the fence "Frankie is the saboteur and Derrick is a cop". And the live feeds went into lockdown.


----------



## verdugan

Donbadabon said:


> Reports are showing up that a fan yelled over the fence "Frankie is the saboteur and Derrick is a cop". And the live feeds went into lockdown.


I hope that's not true. It would suck to have their games ruined like that.

The only outside interference allowed is from Production.


----------



## GoPackGo

I remembering in season 1, the house was was built on the edge of the CBS lot (and everyone was new at this), so the producers were unprepared for fans throwing tennis balls with notes written on them into the backyard. 

And of course, the planes with banners.


----------



## Martha

verdugan said:


> I hope that's not true. It would suck to have their games ruined like that.
> 
> The only outside interference allowed is from Production.


How do you know it wasn't production that did it? This season has been so dull, I would think they'd be willing to try just about anything to shake things up.


----------



## verdugan

Martha said:


> How do you know it wasn't production that did it? This season has been so dull, I would think they'd be willing to try just about anything to shake things up.


Because I give production more credit than that.


----------



## NorthAlabama

veto ceremony: even though cody appeared to be considering a frankie backdoor, derrick decided it was better for cody's game to leave derrick's nominations the same, so cody didn't use the veto...shocker. 

cody deserves to be evicted simply on principle, after allowing 2 hoh wins (one with pov) to be hijacked.


----------



## Ment

During the Brigade season were the ratings pretty good? I know they had better characters like Brit but this season is enfolding similarly. Looking for production to shake things up in a major way cause this season is one note. How about a Pandora's box where if opened whoever is on the block and survives this week has safety next week.


----------



## GoPackGo

Ment said:


> During the Brigade season were the ratings pretty good? I know they had better characters like Brit but this season is enfolding similarly. Looking for production to shake things up in a major way cause this season is one note. How about a Pandora's box where if opened whoever is on the block and survives this week has safety next week.


Well that was the Coup d'Etat season (I think?)


----------



## Ment

GoPackGo said:


> Well that was the Coup d'Etat season (I think?)


Its a Coup d'Etat lite. Coup d'Etat holder overturns/assigns new noms, effectively takes over HOH. This would only protect someone so they don't get chosen for the block next week. The Detonators would probably still send Donny home since he is more of a threat either way.

But next week it would at minimum force a Christine/Victoria nom and if any of them or Nicole won POV then some fun could begin.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Derrick and Frankie have begun trying to flip it to keep Donny and evict Nicole. According to Frankie they've gotten enough "hints" that this is the best course of action. Just like when Frankie was in danger he got "support", Donny is getting "support" (as Frankie describes it). He also assures Derrick that if he was on the block he would get "support" to. Wink. Wink.

They say they don't want to try too hard, though. It depends on how receptive the other alliance members are.


----------



## verdugan

Fool Me Twice said:


> Derrick and Frankie have begun trying to flip it to keep Donny and evict Nicole. According to Frankie they've gotten enough "hints" that this is the best course of action. Just like when Frankie was in danger he got "support", Donny is getting "support" (as Frankie describes it). He also assures Derrick that if he was on the block he would get "support" to. Wink. Wink.
> 
> They say they don't want to try too hard, though. It depends on how receptive the other alliance members are.


Martha, I told you I had faith in production. They don't need to restore to such crude tactics as to shout over the wall to influence the game.

Did I say influence? I meant control.


----------



## Martha

verdugan said:


> Martha, I told you I had faith in production. They don't need to restore to such crude tactics as to shout over the wall to influence the game.
> 
> Did I say influence? I meant control.


I guess I didn't give them enough credit for being savvy.  This is the 2nd season I've read the spoilers thread and it has definitely opened my eyes to how different this game is compared to what's actually shown on TV.


----------



## verdugan

Martha said:


> This is the 2nd season I've read the spoilers thread and it has definitely opened my eyes to how different this game is compared to what's actually shown on TV.


Welcome to this thread! It really adds a whole other dimension to this game.

I also check www.hamsterwatch.com and I know others check www.jokersupdates.com in case you want more info on what's going on.


----------



## Ment

verdugan said:


> Martha, I told you I had faith in production. They don't need to restore to such crude tactics as to shout over the wall to influence the game.
> 
> Did I say influence? I meant control.


Are you saying productions is its own AT?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The push to save Donny failed last night. Caleb and Cody shut it down. Neither were buying it. So, Derrick went to Nicole and got her to promise not to put him up and tried to redirect her vengeance elsewhere. 

Since she and Donny aren't talking game because they don't want to give the other ammunition, we can't know if Derrick was successful or not. She and Donny have promised to tell the other who they would have targeted had they stayed when they're walking out the door.


----------



## Tracy

It doesn't seem to make sense for Nicole and Donny not to talk game. Who do they think they are fooling?


----------



## Honora

NorthAlabama said:


> veto ceremony: even though cody appeared to be considering a frankie backdoor, derrick decided it was better for cody's game to leave derrick's nominations the same, so cody didn't use the veto...shocker.
> 
> cody deserves to be evicted simply on principle, after allowing 2 hoh wins (one with pov) to be hijacked.


Derrick decided it was best for HIS game. When are these people going to WAKE UP!


----------



## nyny523

Tracy said:


> It doesn't seem to make sense for Nicole and Donny not to talk game. Who do they think they are fooling?


Well - one of them is going home for sure.

So an overt "alliance" at this point doesn't help either one of their games.

That being said, you are correct - everyone knows they are together, so why try to hide it? We are at a point in the game where the main alliances have been outed.


----------



## Tracy

Donny has no one to blame except himself for being on the block. As a BB fan, he should have known he had to memorize day numbers and when things happened. That HOH challenge was his to throw away.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Tracy said:


> Donny has no one to blame except himself for being on the block. As a BB fan, he should have known he had to memorize day numbers and when things happened. That HOH challenge was his to throw away.


i was thinking the exact same for nicole - she and donny deserve to be on the block, simply for not memorizing days & events - stupid for any bb fan (christine, too, btw).


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Tracy said:


> It doesn't seem to make sense for Nicole and Donny not to talk game. Who do they think they are fooling?


They are both trying to stay at the expense of the other, but neither wants to play real dirty. Their logic is that if one tells the other who they will target it can be used against them to gather the votes.


----------



## jlb

Martha said:


> I guess I didn't give them enough credit for being savvy.  This is the 2nd season I've read the spoilers thread and it has definitely opened my eyes to how different this game is compared to what's actually shown on TV.


Ditto


----------



## nmiller855

I was hoping that since everyone that went to the jury house knew they had a chance to come back in the game & the "what day did this happen" is usually a competition that they would work together to study that. 
Nicole said they were allowed paper & pens so they could have written them all down and go over them giving them an advantage for whoever returned to the house.


----------



## JFriday

But if it could have been the competition to get back in the house, people might not be so open to sharing.


----------



## verdugan

Wil's Big brother Saga #8 (posted last week) 



 He doesn't have much material to work with with these houseguests. Not one of my favorites.

Wil's Big brother Saga #9 (posted yesterday) 



 Much better after the previous stinker


----------



## Ment

Even Wil is bored with these mokes..


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Caleb won HOH.


----------



## Tracy

Hmmm. Who will he put up? Christine and Nicole?


----------



## verdugan

Fool Me Twice said:


> Caleb won HOH.


Thanks for the update. He was kicking butt in the little bit they showed during today's program.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Tracy said:


> Hmmm. Who will he put up? Christine and Nicole?


looks like that's the plan.

caleb's knee was hurting following his hoh win, he's wondering if he'll be able to play for pov tomorrow.

derrick won the $5k & 5k "hollas", and if i've done the math correctly, that's about 200 each day between now and finale.  wonder if it'll impact derrick's game? i'd probably want him gone after about a day of "hollas"!


----------



## Jstkiddn

NorthAlabama said:


> derrick won the $5k & 5k "hollas", and if i've done the math correctly, that's about 200 each day between now and finale.  wonder if it'll impact derrick's game? i'd probably want him gone after about a day of "hollas"!


No kidding. Everyone else will be subjected to them as well....correct?


----------



## NorthAlabama

Jstkiddn said:


> No kidding. Everyone else will be subjected to them as well....correct?


it appeared to be the case last night, i fell asleep after figuring out the winners - we'll know soon!

if i'm right, this was a terribly short-sighted move in derrick's game, and maybe his downfall.

eta: he might have survived a little greed earlier in the season, but there aren't that many targets left in the house, and with the de next thursday, it's a bad time to have a target on your back.


----------



## gweempose

Who won HoH?


----------



## NorthAlabama

caleb.


----------



## gweempose

NorthAlabama said:


> caleb.


Let me guess, he's planning on backdooring Christine?


----------



## Azlen

gweempose said:


> Let me guess, he's planning on backdooring Christine?


I don't know why I had to read that sentence twice before I got the actual meaning.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Azlen said:


> I don't know why I had to read that sentence twice before I got the actual meaning.


[grouchomarxvoice] not if cody has any say about it  [rimshot]


----------



## nmiller855

Christine & Nicole were nominated but Christine won the power of veto so it looks like Victoria will be the replacement with Nicole going home.


----------



## brianric

Heard that Frankie said that Cody and Caleb should gang rape Victoria to take away her virginity.


----------



## brianric

Here is a copy of the transcript.
Christine: Don&#8217;t get drunk and decide to screw Victoria because she will be friendly and drunk.
Frankie: I think you should both double team her. I think you should take all of her virginities in one night. All of them!
Cody: Oh no, that&#8217;s so foul.
Caleb: We would ruin her! There would be blood everywhere!


----------



## Jstkiddn

Frankie is a disgusting and foul human being. 

Poor Cody got smashed drunk last night and Frankie was like a dog in heat. I can't believe production hasn't reined him in yet. 

The other day Frankie was climbing into the hammock with Derrick and one of the girls and obviously got a little grabby on the way in. Derrick asked him how many times was Frankie going to grab his (Derrick's) penis that day. Frankie said four and Derrick said, okay....well, that was three. The guy just doesn't know when to quit. I don't give a flip about his sexual orientation, but a creepy perv is a creepy perv.


----------



## NorthAlabama

last night in the house was interesting - cody is wearing a dinosaur costume, i imagine as a result of yesterday's pov comp (i think he went out first). after cody was already more than a little buzzed on beer & wine, big brother called an indoor lockdown, and gave them...more alcohol! cody & frankie had already been arm & arm on the hoh couch earlier, and downstairs, when they were standing side by side, cody grabbed frankies butt (and, of course, frankie returned the favor ).

earlier in the night, derrick & frankie were in the hammock, while cody & caleb were in hoh, simultaneously going through final 5/4/3 scenarios, as they don't give christine any odds at winning enough safety to last much longer - both conversations were already predicting a double eviction this week. derrick was carefully stroking frankie's ego during the conversation, always with his eye on jury votes - derrick is relentless. 

at one point, victoria interrupted frankie & derrick on the hammock, commenting on how psyched she was during the veto comp, and how confident she was she would do well, even possibly winning. frankie immediately replied that he was shocked she didn't win , as the comp was tailor made for her abilities. it was all derrick could do to keep from busting out laughing at the idea of victoria winning the comp - ginning, he had to bite his tongue and look away - too funny!


----------



## Jstkiddn

There was a LOT of talk last night between Derrick, Caleb and Cody of putting up and evicting Frankie this week. Caleb keeps changing his mind, but in true Caleb form he cannot look Frankie in the eye and I'm sure Frankie has picked up on it. That boy better never try to make a living playing poker because he can't lie worth a flip! Frankie knows something is wrong. 

Now that Frankie is on alert, he better get him out now while he can because Frankie is a real threat to win comps and he will come gunning for Caleb next week. Sadly, I don't think Caleb has the balls to do it. 

I would be so very happy to see him go! I cannot stand him, which is odd because he was my favorite one in the house for about the first week or two. Now I just want to fling things at the tv every time i see his stupid face.


----------



## verdugan

Jstkiddn said:


> I would be so very happy to see him go! I cannot stand him, which is odd because he was my favorite one in the house for about the first week or two. Now I just want to fling things at the tv every time i see his stupid face.


I feel the same way. I'm not sure if he got a positive edit at the beginning or he finally started being himself.


----------



## Tracy

I liked him very much at first, too, and have also switched to be really annoyed by him. Part of it is that he is always 'on'. Every week he is mugging for the live show and making the same comments to Julie Chen--it gets old. He is so over-confident. It was interesting to see that he is starting to realize that America may not be in love with him and that he would embrace that.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I would love to see them evict Frankie. I, too, have grown tired of him. I don't think it's going to happen. But I would be happy to be wrong!


----------



## NorthAlabama

hummingbird_206 said:


> I would love to see them evict Frankie. I, too, have grown tired of him. I don't think it's going to happen. But I would be happy to be wrong!


same here...frankie's arrogance and extremely high self-esteem are really beginning to grate on my nerves, as with the other hg (and online team america voters) - it doesn't wear well on a man his age.

his twitter account was hacked, and instagram account was deleted (followers and all), so someone else must agree.

with fewer hg, there's just too much frankie to spread around evenly, i guess!


----------



## nyny523

I am on the Frankie must go bandwagon too - a lot of the things he has said are really nasty! He needs to go...


----------



## brianric

nyny523 said:


> I am on the Frankie must go bandwagon too - a lot of the things he has said are really nasty! He needs to go...


:up::up::up:


----------



## verdugan

nyny523 said:


> I am on the Frankie must go bandwagon too - a lot of the things he has said are really nasty! He needs to go...


Yeah, the things he said about Victoria sound like something a HG from last season would say. And to diss Donny like that saying he didn't do anything as part of Team America is crazy. Donny did more than Frankie.


----------



## nmiller855

I hope they have done away with Team America now that Donny is gone. I wouklb't have minded Derrick winning a few more challenges but I don't want to add another cent to Frankie's. 
Both Frankie & Caleb are so confident that they would win if they were in the final 2. I hope neither one of them make it.
Unfortunately it looks like Nicole will be leaving again missing the chance to eliminate at least one of the alpha males. As useless as I think Victoria is' I wish she could win & eliminate an alpha male.


----------



## verdugan

No luck on the plan to evict Frankie.

Caleb didn't have the balls and went with the safe choice of putting up Victoria as Christine's replacement.


----------



## Tracy

Drat.


----------



## Ment

I want to see Derrick on the block once...just once to see what his maneuver strategy is and if his fellow HG see him as a threat.


----------



## Jstkiddn

This the worst, most boring house guests ever! All of them are too chicken to make a move. I want to see what happens after Nicole leaves and they have to start eating each other. I wouldn't be all that shocked if the resort to drawing skittles again.

Pitiful!


----------



## gweempose

Jstkiddn said:


> This the worst, most boring house guests ever!


Yep. The fact that nobody even bothered to make a thread for Sunday's episode speaks volumes. My wife quit watching a few weeks back. I'm sticking it out, but I honestly don't know why.


----------



## nmiller855

After Victoria's melt down last night over the possibility that Derrick could be evicted before her & she WOULD be emotionally unstable if that happened, I wish they would send he to the jury house so she can get the mental health help she needs
When Nicole asked her what she would do if Derrick left first, she adamantly replied that she would not let that happen.


----------



## Johnny Dancing

Wow the last several weeks have been so predictable. No big moves, everyone playing it safe, no major arguments. Everyone pretty much gets along. I think after last season they did there best to get a tame set of house guests.

I was in London last year for a few weeks and their BB game still has the audience vote out the house guests so everyone is real nice and boring. They spent a lot of time discussing who was probably the most popular with the fans. I tried watching it while I was there but would lost interest and hit the pubs.

Hopefully after they get Nicole out this week something exciting will happen.

It just seems Victoria and Derrick are marching through to the final two week by week.

I am hearing the ratings are real good this year. Hopefully this does not encourage more of the same next year.


----------



## dfergie

I keep caught up by reading this or the episode thread and watch about 1 show a week... it's boring and predictable with these sheep.


----------



## verdugan

dfergie said:


> I keep caught up by reading this or the episode thread and watch about 1 show a week... it's boring and predictable with these sheep.


Totally boring season. To add insult to injury, it started with so much promise. It was even in HD!


----------



## JFriday

By far the worst season ever.


----------



## Jstkiddn

I realize there can't be a Dr. Will every season, but this batch is the most boring bunch of snoozers they've had in a long time.

I went to YouTube yesterday and watched Dr. Will videos just to remind myself how fun this game can be with the right people.


----------



## ducker

it's boring because Derrick pulled a core group together - and none of them are thinking on their own / have enough balls to make a move.

So, they are just marching down to the finals with each other.
Remember waaaaay back when "they" were going to get Caleb out quickly after Amber? Oh yea that was crapped for more "threatening" targets.

Problem is - back towards the beginning of the mid game - everyone was still looking to work with the "core group." Not really form something up on their own. Which was just foolish as that core group never wavered.

Ah I miss Zack. His talk wavered, but he never did - which is why that core group cut him out. If it wasn't so damn unpredictable, something could have happened there.


----------



## Ment

Everyone is following Derricks lead and is following a risk averse strategy. Any talk of getting rid of anyone quickly gets squashed. One can only hope double eviction results in Christine and Victoria getting HOHs so things get reset.


----------



## gweempose

Derrick has played a near perfect game up to this point. It may not be an entertaining game, but his execution has been virtually flawless. Victoria is unflinchingly loyal to him, and so is Cody. I don't think Caleb is gunning for him either. The only two players left that are smart enough to get rid of him are Frankie and Christine, and they appear to be on the bottom of the alliance. That gives Derrick a very good chance of making it to the final two.


----------



## Martha

Our local CBS affiliate (Charlotte, NC) is in a dispute with DirecTV and we are not getting any CBS shows. Is there a way to watch Big Brother online live or will I have to wait until tomorrow to watch it on CBS.com?


----------



## NorthAlabama

pm with link sent.


----------



## Martha

:up: Thanks!!


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Can I get it too? My bcs station is off as well


----------



## markz

Loved Derrick talking to the camera in DR last night.

"Listen up America, this is how you win this:

Step 1 <cut to video of him manipulating people>
Step 2 <cut to video of him manipulating people>
Step 3<cut to video of him manipulating people>

And that's how you win $500,000!"

I'd love to see him go up against Dan!


----------



## verdugan

markz said:


> Loved Derrick talking to the camera in DR last night.


That was awesome to see.

He really is amazing at how easy he can manipulate them. Poor Nicole if she hadn't made that Dan comment, maybe she'd still be in the house.

I'm surprised he mentioned in DR that he has a photographic memory. That's going to hurt him when he comes back as an all-star.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

verdugan said:


> I'm surprised he mentioned in DR that he has a photographic memory. That's going to hurt him when he comes back as an all-star.


He doesn't have a photographic memory. Those are practically non-existent. People who claim to have a "photographic memory" are usually people who were smarter than average and excelled at an early age in school and attributed their success to a superb memory. They use the word "photographic" because they have no idea what it means.

He doesn't even have a good trained memory. Cody had to bail him out in the boxing memory comp against Donny. Derrick certainly didn't throw that comp--he was terrified of Donny coming after him.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

markz said:


> Loved Derrick talking to the camera in DR last night.
> 
> "Listen up America, this is how you win this:
> 
> Step 1 <cut to video of him manipulating people>
> Step 2 <cut to video of him manipulating people>
> Step 3<cut to video of him manipulating people>
> 
> And that's how you win $500,000!"


The editing for Derrick's apparent manipulations was completely false. That sequence was completely fabricated.

To begin with it was Caleb and Cody who decided to backdoor Frankie and they brought the idea to Derrick who tried and failed to convince them otherwise.

When it was clear to Derrick that he couldn't persuade Caleb and Cody against backdooring Frankie he went to Nicole and told her that he was going to try and save her and she should keep her chin up because there is hope and to not talk to anyone, but let him work it for her. He was going to take the credit for saving her.

After all that happened Caleb decided against backdooring Frankie after all. Cody and Derrick tried to keep him on track, but they failed and Caleb decided it would be best to keep Frankie. Derrick didn't let Nicole in on any of this.

Just last night Nicole began to sniff around. She asked Caleb why he wanted her out so badly. Caleb told her that it was a group decision and that if he didn't put her up he would become a target.

Caleb told Derrick about this conversation and Derrick had one of his mini-panics and started running around putting a lid on things. Nicole asked him if it would have changed things if she had talked to Caleb before the Veto Ceremony (implying that Derrick gave her bad advice).

She also had a conversation with Cody who took credit for trying to save her. She had all the pieces of information to nail Derrick, but by the time I went to bed he seemed to have her under control again. All very exciting and far more interesting than the Mr. Clean edit Derrick is getting on the show. He fails but he keeps attacking. He is relentless and cold-hearted. That is the character we should see on the show. Not smiling Mr. Perfect.



> I'd love to see him go up against Dan!


Derrick is by far the best player of the season and among the top of all time and is playing the most dominant game we've ever seen, but Dan would take his lunch money.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

One more thing. Derrick did not take Caleb from Frankie. Caleb has been telling Derrick and Cody for weeks that he wants a final three with them. That whole sequence of Derrick playing puppetmaster was fabricated in the editing room. Derrick gets to write his own narrative. 

He doesn't have the natural charm or wit of Dr. Will or Dan, so he and the DR have invented a character to push on the viewers. Again, the real Derrick and his game is far more interesting to me, but we don't see him on the TV show.


----------



## Ment

Derrick with the Mastermind edit. He tells the DR crap so they can put it into the show to fit what production wants. He clearly is the best player but most of his moves are preventing other people from straying. He should be getting the cat-herder edit.


----------



## nmiller855

Frankie won HOH, all of the houseguests pushed the button that is now in what used to be the have not room so everything will be reset next week.
No word on who he will put up but I think it might be Victoria & Cody.


----------



## GoPackGo

Do they know what the consequences of pushing the button are?


----------



## GoPackGo

People at tonight's taping say that Christine stormed off of the stage and refused to go to jury house, demanding to be done with the show after being booed.


----------



## nmiller855

No, Gopackgo. They are speculating & even got close once. They did figure out that Wednesday would probably be a live show.
Caleb is bitter over losing HOH & Frankie is bragging that he hasn't slept in the HOH bed a few nights.
Derrick got a picture in his HOH basket that he wasn't happy with & got production to replace it. I wonder if it was him in uniform.


----------



## EscapeGoat

verdugan said:


> I'm surprised he mentioned in DR that he has a photographic memory. That's going to hurt him when he comes back as an all-star.


Derrick isn't all-star material. His game play is effective, but it makes for lousy television. Also, if you put him in a house full of good players that know his back story and have seen him play, he'd be one of the first to go.


----------



## Tracy

GoPackGo said:


> People at tonight's taping say that Christine stormed off of the stage and refused to go to jury house, demanding to be done with the show after being booed.


I wonder what the consequences of that would be. Breach of contract? Loss of stipend?


----------



## Jstkiddn

GoPackGo said:


> People at tonight's taping say that Christine stormed off of the stage and refused to go to jury house, demanding to be done with the show after being booed.


Have a feeling that may be false info. Here is a post on reddit from an audience member describing the evening. If you read all the way through, this person is asked specifically about this rumor and he/she says they saw no such thing happen.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/BigBrother/comments/2fhrub/_/ck9llyh


----------



## Jstkiddn

Frankie thinks Christine was booed because of things she said about him and to him! He even went as far as to guess that his family is the one that started the booing.

Gawd, he's delusional!


----------



## TriBruin

Jstkiddn said:


> Frankie thinks Christine was booed because of things she said about him and to him! He even went as far as to guess that his family is the one that started the booing.
> 
> Gawd, he's delusional!


I SO want to see Frankie evicted on a Live show. Not only because I don't want him to win, but I can't wait to see him booed! He is so conceited, that he has no idea how much he is hated.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

In season 12 the reset button was the "Save Frank" button. This year the rewind button might be the "Screw Frankie" button.


----------



## Jstkiddn

I have not seen Derrick's picture from his HOH basket discussed. Since his HOH reign was one of the short ones, he received his basket later that night in the storage room. The feed watchers say that he was upset/concerned/??? about one of his pictures and he requested it be changed. Apparently they were going to fishies off and on while this was happening, so they were only able to see bits and pieces. 

Cody (?) was in there with him and he saw the picture and supposedly said something like "Is that Tenley (his daughter) with your brother?" Speculation is that Tenley was wearing a police hat in the photo? Not sure if someone got a glimpse? Anyway, remember that Derrick has already said his brother is a fire fighter, so he can't blow it off as being his brother.

He had them replace the photo and blew it off saying it was blurry/bad quality or something of the sort. I'm not buying that was the reason.


----------



## NorthAlabama

GoPackGo said:


> Do they know what the consequences of pushing the button are?




nmiller855 said:


> No, Gopackgo. They are speculating & even got close once. They did figure out that Wednesday would probably be a live show.




Fool Me Twice said:


> In season 12 the reset button was the "Save Frank" button. This year the rewind button might be the "Screw Frankie" button.


i thought it was prophetic that frankie was the eager first vote to push the button, no worries of the consequences - considering it could blow up his hoh, and might result in sending him to jury, i found it entertaining.


----------



## Jstkiddn

So, exactly when does the reset happen?

Will they go so far as to do the power of veto, renoms AND the eviction voting before they reset the game? I'm envisioning Julie saying something like "By a unanimous vote, (name of houseguest) you WERE going to be evicted from the BB house, but we have a surprise".


----------



## verdugan

Jstkiddn said:


> Frankie thinks Christine was booed because of things she said about him and to him! He even went as far as to guess that his family is the one that started the booing.
> 
> Gawd, he's delusional!


WOW. He really does think the world revolves around him, huh? I hope he's the next one to go.


----------



## nyny523

I totally hate Frankie and want him gone!

Meanwhile, I knew Christine was not popular, but I was surprised at the level of vitriol aimed at her last night.

Did you guys think she was THAT hated?


----------



## NorthAlabama

Jstkiddn said:


> So, exactly when does the reset happen?
> 
> Will they go so far as to do the power of veto, renoms AND the eviction voting before they reset the game? I'm envisioning Julie saying something like "By a unanimous vote, (name of houseguest) you WERE going to be evicted from the BB house, but we have a surprise".


if my math is correct, the timer was set for halfway through next wednesday's live show, so my best guess is something along your scenario. that would be great drama, and i can hardly wait to see frankie's face!


----------



## Ment

nyny523 said:


> I totally hate Frankie and want him gone!
> 
> Meanwhile, I knew Christine was not popular, but I was surprised at the level of vitriol aimed at her last night.
> 
> Did you guys think she was THAT hated?


By feed-watchers yes only behind Frankie but to the general viewing public no. I expect when Frankie goes it will be different due to specific instructions to the crowd.


----------



## NorthAlabama

nyny523 said:


> ...I knew Christine was not popular, but I was surprised at the level of vitriol aimed at her last night.
> 
> Did you guys think she was THAT hated?


no, i suspect someone staged for the purpose of dramatic effect, to help boost the most predictable season in bb history. one more unanimous vote, and i will scream at the tv...again...


----------



## Jstkiddn

nyny523 said:


> I totally hate Frankie and want him gone!
> 
> Meanwhile, I knew Christine was not popular, but I was surprised at the level of vitriol aimed at her last night.
> 
> Did you guys think she was THAT hated?


Maybe. I think the fact that her husband has been such a good sport and very public (not just on the show, but also on Twitter, etc) during all this, that it may have made people care more about it than they normally would.

That said, I was a bit taken back by the level of hatred.

I can't WAIT to see Frankie walk the plank! Please, please, please please let him get voted out and have to go out to see Julie.

BTW - speaking of Frankie and Julie. You know that stupid monkey-on-crack-mouth-gaped-open facial expression he has each time Julie shows up on their screen? He came up with that signature facial expression because two past houseguests used to make a specific face when Julie came on the screen, so he wanted to have one too.

He also said he's going to tell Julie at some point "See you at All Stars."

I'm not sure I've hated a houseguest more since the Nerd Herd.


----------



## Tracy

I was surprised when Christine got booed, but I really didn't like her at the end. My resentment toward her comes from the way she betrayed Nicole and was such a jerk about it. I was a big Nicole fan.

I used to like Frankie but now can't stand him. The way he sits on that chair and poses for Julie during his votes really drives me bonkers. And he is so conceited!

Cody is just a blank. Caleb is better than he was--seems truly loyal. I hope Derek wins, but it would be far more interesting if he got evicted.


----------



## Tracy

Jstkiddn said:


> He also said he's going to tell Julie at some point "See you at All Stars."


So if you are a BB producer, do you invite Frankie back for All Stars?


----------



## Jstkiddn

Tracy said:


> Caleb is better than he was--seems truly loyal.


Caleb is loyal to a fault....and is as dumb as a box of rocks. He also can't lie worth a flip, which is not a good characteristic in a game like this.



Tracy said:


> So if you are a BB producer, do you invite Frankie back for All Stars?


Probably. People love to hate him.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Jstkiddn said:


> Caleb is loyal to a fault....and is as dumb as a box of rocks. He also can't lie worth a flip, which is not a good characteristic in a game like this.


caleb refuses to keep his mouth shut, for any reason - he instantly feels the urge to tell everything he knows, to anyone involved, as soon as he finds out. this alone makes him a terrible player. loyal or not, i hope he is never invited back to play bb.


----------



## worachj

I thought Christine getting booed was because she stormed out of the house without saying anything to anyone, being a bad sport, not saying good bye , a big hissy fit moment on her part. I didn't know the outside world hated Christine that much.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I feel bad for Christine. She's ugly. She's poor. She has a handful of personality traits that have not served her well and that people find annoying. This was probably the one big opportunity in her life and as a superfan it's an experience she has dreamed about, but she went down in crushing defeat to an unprecedented booing audience. I think production really let her down in not protecting her from that on exit.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Jstkiddn said:


> I think the fact that her husband has been such a good sport and very public (not just on the show, but also on Twitter, etc) during all this, that it may have made people care more about it than they normally would.
> 
> That said, I was a bit taken back by the level of hatred.





Tracy said:


> I was surprised when Christine got booed, but I really didn't like her at the end. My resentment toward her comes from the way she betrayed Nicole and was such a jerk about it. I was a big Nicole fan.





worachj said:


> I thought Christine getting booed was because she stormed out of the house without saying anything to anyone, being a bad sport, not saying good bye , a big hissy fit moment on her part.


the boos didn't make any sense to me, one reason i commented it might have been "plants" in the audience. when i think back to previous seasons, the behavior of other hg, and their receiving applause (or even cheers) upon eviction, the reaction to christine is mind boggling to me. when compared to previous extremes of behaviors, i didn't perceive christine as being at either end of the scale.

my best guess to the cause of the reaction (if it was spontaneous) was her brushing off the other hg on exiting the house, a reaction to her being perceived as a bad sport.


----------



## nyny523

NorthAlabama said:


> the boos didn't make any sense to me, one reason i commented it might have been "plants" in the audience. when i think back to previous seasons, the behavior of other hg, and their receiving applause (or even cheers) upon eviction, the reaction to christine is mind boggling to me. when compared to previous extremes of behaviors, i didn't perceive christine as being at either end of the scale.
> 
> my best guess to the cause of the reaction (if it was spontaneous) was her brushing off the other hg on exiting the house.


These were my thoughts as well - there are houseguests FAR more repulsive than Christine who were received better. Even others who left without saying anything to the other players. The reaction just seemed VERY extreme to me.

I don't like Christine, but not enough for boos. There have been other players in the past I would have booed. I would boo Frankie. It just seemed extreme to me...


----------



## Ment

Yeah the bad sportsmanship was a factor. I don't see why Christine was so sore about it. 
She knew Frankie wasn't going to save her and since she didn't listen to Donny after he explained the landscape to her to paraphrase Jeff, 'she got got' , cya superfan.


----------



## nmiller855

Last night Frankie decided to walk around the house in his bikini underwear & Caleb could not be outdone so he stripped down to his underwear also. He has said that he wants to get a fitness model contract after the show so he takes every opportunity to be shirtless but last night he shed his pants, too.
He was bitter about what he saw as him barely losing the HOH competition & Frankie told him to get over it after he had mentioned it a few times but then Frankie went on to brag how he had spent all but a few nights in the HOH bed.
I agree with Donny's statement about Caleb saying he wish he could buy him for what he's worth & sell him for what he thinks he's worth & make a lot of money. I think this applies to Frankie also.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

So, this happened:


----------



## Ment

Jordan convinced Jeff to get married to get on BB17?


----------



## verdugan

Ment said:


> Jordan convinced Jeff to get married to get on BB17?


More importantly, the houseguests left the house? It doesn't like the backyard.


----------



## Tracy

It looks like the backyard to me. Look in the upper right of the picture. The grass is clearly fake.


----------



## tigercat74

Frankie still has that stupid look on his face.


----------



## markz

tigercat74 said:


> Frankie still has that stupid look on his face.


I have really grown to dislike Frankie. I am tired of the constant mention of his sister. I am tired of how he turns his "Hi Julie" persona on and off every time she is on screen. It was so obvious during the double eviction. He was acting normal while talking to Derrick about the evictions in the other room, and then became all "look at me, I am the brother of a famous person, aiming to get my own gig" as soon as he knew Julie was live with them again.


----------



## nmiller855

I think it was in the backyard. They mentioned that Jordan thought Jeff was hosting a competition & she was going to compete in it. At some point they told the houseguests to go back I side the house while the others stayed in the backyard.
Jeff told them how disgusting the house was so they did a pretty good cleaning yesterday. I don't understand why grown people living in a house together can't clean up after themselves? Some of them eat or cook then just leave the dishes for someone else to deal with.
This week's Team America challenge should be easy to pull off. Derrick & Frankie have to convince the other 3 that they have seen a rat. The reasoning could be that since they finally cleaned the house, the rat is looking for food that it used to find easier. They have to get the other 3 to stay up until 6am looking for it and/or trying to catch it.


----------



## verdugan

Tracy said:


> It looks like the backyard to me. Look in the upper right of the picture. The grass is clearly fake.


You're right. They did a good job dressing up the backyard.


----------



## nmiller855

Frankie won power of veto. It was called BB Freak Show & was morphs of 3 houseguests faces. Derrick came in 2nd.
They showed monologues from Caleb & Derrick where the little I watched of Caleb's was him promoting his hunting trips. Thank goodness for TiVos.


----------



## gweempose

nmiller855 said:


> Frankie won power of veto.


Who is on the block, and is Frankie talking about backdooring anyone? I guess it's all kind of moot anyway because of the reset button.


----------



## NorthAlabama

following the comp, in predicting possible outcomes of wednesday's "button twist", frankie mentioned the possibility he could win both hoh and veto, then end up going on the block and going to jury - was is a premonition? 

also, after the comp, derrick was in the storage room with cody working for cody's jury vote, mentioning how they needed to hide from frankie how "mad" they both were that frankie won pov and cody would likely remain on the block. i'll say one thing for derrick, he never stops executing his game.

it appears frankie and derrick completed the team america task:



> Wear down the competition by convincing everyone there's a rodent in the house and keep them up all night trying to catch it.



they started at 3:20am, with the goal to keep the house awake until 6am. cody jumped on furniture following both mouse sightings.


----------



## NorthAlabama

gweempose said:


> Who is on the block, and is Frankie talking about backdooring anyone? I guess it's all kind of moot anyway because of the reset button.


cody and victoria are on the block, and i think it's too dangerous for frankie to change the noms with so few left in the house, but you're right, it makes no difference - frankie has already planned for the possibility his hoh will be for nothing, and knows he needs to win the next pov to stay alive (mentioned it to feed viewers last night that he's the biggest target and has to win each week to survive.


----------



## scandia101

NorthAlabama said:


> cody and victoria are on the block, and i think it's too dangerous for frankie to change the noms with so few left in the house, but you're right, it makes no difference - frankie has already planned for the possibility his hoh will be for nothing, and knows he needs to win the next pov to stay alive (mentioned it to feed viewers last night that he's the biggest target and has to win each week to survive.


Frankie needs to win the next POV or the next HoH. The week is being reset as if it never happened. That makes him eligible to compete for HoH while Derrick, as outgoing HoH, would be ineligible to compete.


----------



## NorthAlabama

scandia101 said:


> ...Derrick, as outgoing HoH, would be ineligible to compete.


didn't julie announce all players would be eligible to compete for hoh if the reset button was used?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

NorthAlabama said:


> they started at 3:20am, with the goal to keep the house awake until 6am. cody jumped on furniture following both mouse sightings.


Since this crew stays up to nearly sunrise every morning, this wasn't much of a challenge. And any distraction from the oppressive boredom will be leaped on. Still, it was pretty funny stuff. They are a much more likable group when they are having fun.


----------



## nmiller855

Caleb is delusional. He has stated that if he doesn't win 1st or 2nd he'll probably get America's Favorite Player. He also thinks there's going to be lots of kids running around in beast mode cowboy outfits for Halloween. Maybe in the area he's from but I don't see it as a nationwide trend.
Frankie wasn't in the backyard with the others when I was fast forwarding BBAD last night.
I wonder why the houseguests have been getting so much fish this year? They said the price tag on one of tne packages was over $100. I don't think production spent as much on the food in the past.


----------



## Tracy

Do kids even watch Big Brother?


----------



## NorthAlabama

have any kids ever dressed up as other bb hg for halloween..._ever_?!

caleb likes to feed his own ego, dream big, and hear himself talk, an entertaining combination in a house full of cameras and microphones. 

it's not that i dislike the guy, but he sometimes displays a unique perspective and unusually low awareness of himself, others, and his surroundings...remember amber?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

nmiller855 said:


> I wonder why the houseguests have been getting so much fish this year?


Because Frankie is a pescetarian.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Caleb has been my favorite houseguest for some time now. He is a funny dude. Sometimes on purpose.


----------



## nmiller855

I like Caleb thinking Amber is going to walk up & kiss him but if she doesn't he said he should just walk up & kiss her. I just don't think she's going to let that happen much less instigate it. He's made statements like he won't let her wear high heels, etc. He's trying to blame her not showing him affection on the lies that others told that got her evicted. Even Zingbot's jab didn't faze him but then again it didn't stop Cody & Christine from rubbing on each other either.


----------



## Jstkiddn

nmiller855 said:


> I like Caleb thinking Amber is going to walk up & kiss him but if she doesn't he said he should just walk up & kiss her. I just don't think she's going to let that happen much less instigate it. He's made statements like he won't let her wear high heels, etc. He's trying to blame her not showing him affection on the lies that others told that got her evicted. Even Zingbot's jab didn't faze him but then again it didn't stop Cody & Christine from rubbing on each other either.


Caleb is weird stalker material. I wonder how he passed the psych exam?


----------



## NorthAlabama

Jstkiddn said:


> Caleb is weird stalker material. I wonder how he passed the psych exam?


really? i never understood this widely shared opinion of caleb - what did he ever do to amber that threatened her in any way?

sure, his attraction to amber was one sided, and he was delusional in his perceptions of her kindness with his failed attempts to woo her, but did he ever do or say anything out of line?


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> really? i never understood this widely shared opinion of caleb - what did he ever do to amber that threatened her in any way?
> 
> sure, his attraction to amber was one sided, and he was delusional in his perceptions of her kindness with his failed attempts to woo her, but did he ever do or say anything out of line?


I think it's more with the fact that he kept referring her to his queen and that she was her king. And how she owed him for staying in the house.

Putting the blanket on her while she was asleep? It was a nice gesture, but it looked creepy.

And finally, that "date." She clearly was uncomfortable and didn't want to be there, but he didn't notice and thought it went well.

Did he cross the line? Not really. Do I think he would be a stalker in the real world? Maybe not a violent one, but a creepy one nonetheless.


----------



## nyny523

verdugan said:


> I think it's more with the fact that he kept referring her to his queen and that she was her king. And how she owed him for staying in the house.
> 
> Putting the blanket on her while she was asleep? It was a nice gesture, but it looked creepy.
> 
> And finally, that "date." She clearly was uncomfortable and didn't want to be there, but he didn't notice and thought it went well.
> 
> Did he cross the line? Not really. Do I think he would be a stalker in the real world? Maybe not a violent one, but a creepy one nonetheless.


I don't think he is a stalker.

I DO think he is so self-centered, and such a complete narcissist, that he does not possess the ability to perceive how the things he says and does effect other people. He is completely clueless. If you pointed these things out to him, he simply would not get it. He lives in another world...


----------



## JFriday

nyny523 said:


> I don't think he is a stalker.
> 
> I DO think he is so self-centered, and such a complete narcissist, that he does not possess the ability to perceive how the things he says and does effect other people. He is completely clueless. If you pointed these things out to him, he simply would not get it. He lives in another world...


Don't stalkers usually live in a different world?


----------



## verdugan

nyny523 said:


> I don't think he is a stalker.
> 
> I DO think he is so self-centered, and such a complete narcissist, that he does not possess the ability to perceive how the things he says and does effect other people. He is completely clueless. If you pointed these things out to him, he simply would not get it. He lives in another world...


Fair enough. He doesn't rise to the level of stalker, but I think in the real world he could very well be called a creepster.


----------



## Necromancer2006

I believe oblivious would be a very accurate description. He's just completely and utterly unaware of the social clues surrounding him.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

who won hoh?


----------



## Tivogre

DavidTigerFan said:


> who won hoh?


Beastmode Cowboy.


----------



## Tracy

Hmmm. He might not put up Frankie, right? He is the one least likely to?


----------



## bryhamm

Tracy said:


> Hmmm. He might not put up Frankie, right? He is the one least likely to?


why do you say this? I would think he might want to put him up.


----------



## gweempose

I was happy to see that everyone in the jury house realizes how great of a game Derrick is playing.


----------



## brianric

gweempose said:


> I was happy to see that everyone in the jury house realizes how great of a game Derrick is playing.


It's easy for the jury when they watch the episodes on TV, unlike Survivor, where the jury only gets to see tribunal council.


----------



## nmiller855

I don't think the jury watches the episodes. I think they only get to watch the DVD that the last evicted house guest brings with them with a few highlights on it.


----------



## EscapeGoat

I wonder if Frankie's mother entered him in a lot of child beauty pageants, and that's where he learned his facial expressions and posturing.


----------



## gweempose

nmiller855 said:


> I don't think the jury watches the episodes. I think they only get to watch the DVD that the last evicted house guest brings with them with a few highlights on it.


Correct. They only get to watch selected snippets.


----------



## verdugan

EscapeGoat said:


> I wonder if Frankie's mother entered him in a lot of child beauty pageants, and that's where he learned his facial expressions and posturing.


He was in a Broadway play for a few years and I'm guessing he's been in musical theater for longer. You have to really overemphasize bestures and expressions. I guess he carries it over to his life off stage.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

gweempose said:


> I was happy to see that everyone in the jury house realizes how great of a game Derrick is playing.


I think it might be being rammed down their throats how great Derrick is playing. They certainly provided the commentary that the producers wanted us to hear. Derrick may get that vote yet.


----------



## Cainebj

Tracy said:


> Hmmm. He might not put up Frankie, right? He is the one least likely to?


He is probably the least likely but I am sure Derrick has gotten into his ear by now and he would go with his suggestion. (anyone else remember weeks ago when Caleb was the big target?)

I suspect the nominated HGs will be Victoria and Frankie.

It's impossible to backdoor someone with only 5 houseguests left, right? I mean not impossible but it would be more risky to rely on Victoria as a pawn.


----------



## TriBruin

Cainebj said:


> He is probably the least likely but I am sure Derrick has gotten into his ear by now and he would go with his suggestion. (anyone else remember weeks ago when Caleb was the big target?)
> 
> I suspect the nominated HGs will be Victoria and Frankie.
> 
> It's impossible to backdoor someone with only 5 houseguests left, right? I mean not impossible but it would be more risky to rely on Victoria as a pawn.


I think most of the HGs realize they should have gotten rid of Frankie weeks ago (instead of Nicole.) If anything, Frankie's recent competition win streak should solidify why he should go.

At this point, it is probably advantageous to put your target on the block. If the target win HOH, he could only remove himself.


----------



## cherry ghost

Caleb would have been smart to throw this one.


----------



## bryhamm

cherry ghost said:


> Caleb would have been smart to throw this one.


why?


----------



## cherry ghost

bryhamm said:


> why?


No other winner would have nominated him and he could compete in the next HOH.


----------



## Cainebj

cherry ghost said:


> Caleb would have been smart to throw this one.


Caleb? Do something smart? 



bryhamm said:


> why?


I can see the logic, he wouldn't have to betray anyone by putting them up. If he puts up Frankie and Frankie stays then Frankie has a reason to try to get him out.

On the other hand - winning guarantees he is safe.



TriBruin said:


> I think most of the HGs realize they should have gotten rid of Frankie weeks ago (instead of Nicole.) If anything, Frankie's recent competition win streak should solidify why he should go.


Everyone keeps saying that including the houseguests when we ALL know the person to get rid of is Derrick.


----------



## Ment

Does Derrick have a talisman? How is everything going his way!! Frikken Victoria is going to stay.


----------



## bryhamm

cherry ghost said:


> No other winner would have nominated him and he could compete in the next HOH.


With only 4 people left after this eviction, he should be able to compete again. Isn't that usually the point that they drop the outgoing-HOH-can't-compete rule?


----------



## DavidTigerFan

who is caleb nominating?


----------



## cherry ghost

bryhamm said:


> With only 4 people left after this eviction, he should be able to compete again. Isn't that usually the point that they drop the outgoing-HOH-can't-compete rule?


I don't think they drop it until final three


----------



## Fool Me Twice

So, Derrick and Cody managed to convince Caleb to put Frankie on the block rather than try and backdoor him. I was really hoping to see Derrick on the block. I'm actually rooting for Frankie to win POV, just to see that. But, I suspect that Derrick will win this one because they want nothing more at this point than for Frankie to be screwed by the twist. People will eat that up. After that, it's a clear path to the end for Derrick.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> So, Derrick and Cody managed to convince Caleb to put Frankie on the block rather than try and backdoor him...I'm actually rooting for Frankie to win POV, just to see that...


i'm hoping for a frankie pov win, too, just for drama, even though his nomination paranoia is really getting on the other hg nerves (mine included). as it stands now (before derrick has a chance to work his magic on caleb), i think victoria will go, not frankie, and here's why:

if they want frankie out, he doesn't win pov, and the vote is split, they may not want to count on caleb voting frankie out just yet - he was going through final 3 & 4 scenarios with cody last night, and he wasn't mentioning cody's name...obvious to cody (who finally added his name to one scenario caleb was tossing out, then caleb backtracked). 

funny watching cody eat potato chips last night...he licked his fingers, then stuck his hand back into the bag...for more chips...over and over - gross!


----------



## Squeak

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm hoping for a frankie pov win, too, just for drama, even though his nomination paranoia is really getting on the other hg nerves (mine included). as it stands now (before derrick has a chance to work his magic on caleb), i think victoria will go, not frankie, and here's why:
> 
> if they want frankie out, he doesn't win pov, and the vote is split, *they may not want to count on caleb voting frankie out just yet* - he was going through final 3 & 4 scenarios with cody last night, and he wasn't mentioning cody's name...obvious to cody (who finally added his name to one scenario caleb was tossing out, then caleb backtracked).
> 
> funny watching cody eat potato chips last night...he licked his fingers, then stuck his hand back into the bag...for more chips...over and over - gross!


I thought HoH didn't vote? Wouldn't the only people to vote be Cody and Derrick, in that scenario?


----------



## nyny523

Squeak said:


> I thought HoH didn't vote? Wouldn't the only people to vote be Cody and Derrick, in that scenario?


Yup.

And based on that, I think Frankie is a goner...unless he wins POV!


----------



## Jstkiddn

Frankie is a real threat to win POV! Dummies should have got him out when they had the chance.


----------



## DancnDude

Squeak said:


> I thought HoH didn't vote? Wouldn't the only people to vote be Cody and Derrick, in that scenario?


HoH only votes if there is a tie.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Okay....I don't have many details but apparently production is afraid to lose it's golden child, Frankie J F**king Grande, and they have come up with a $50k "Team American Final Two" bonus if Derrick and Frankie are final two.

Not sure if it's $50k each or if they split it....but no way Derrick is letting Frankie go now. 
I call shenanigans!

Video: 




EDIT: some are reporting that if *either makes final two they get the bonus, so they don't have to make it together? I can't seem to find a definitive answer.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

If they both have to make it to the end, that's blatant meddling.

If just one has to make it, then it's just bonus money for doing nothing you aren't trying to do anyway. And in that case why reward either Frankie, who most fans seem to dislike, or Derrick, who is respected but not beloved? It's either going to piss viewers off or leave them cold.

Either way, it's a frustratingly bad idea.

Edit: Unless Every Team America member gets 50k. Then this would be a way to give Donny some extra cash, which would make many fans happy. But, they sure are throwing a lot of money out there. Money that may have been better spent in luxury competitions to liven up house every week.


----------



## scandia101

Squeak said:


> I thought HoH didn't vote? Wouldn't the only people to vote be Cody and Derrick, in that scenario?


No. That scenario is Frankie not winning POV and the vote being split (a.k.a. a tie) and that is the time the HoH would get a vote.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Cody won POV. Frankie is toast. (Barring a "miracle".)


----------



## realityboy

I think it has to be money for both or all 3 if one wins. It gives the 2 in jury incentive to make sure that Derrick or Frankie wins. I'm sure either winning would make production happy especially compared to last year's winner or the alternatives. 

They have thrown around a lot of money this year. I'm thinking part of the budget for the past 3 years was going towards the new cameras and eventual HD upgrade. The comps have looked a bit more expensive as well. Of course maybe they just have a higher budget, FOX spent $50 million on Utopia, and I have no idea where that money went.


----------



## Einselen

I think getting rid of Victoria at this time would be completely stupid on anyone left in the house. She is the one you want to be sitting next to for the final 2. I don't think anyone in the Jury in their right mind could vote for her to win.


----------



## verdugan

Fool Me Twice said:


> Edit: Unless Every Team America member gets 50k. Then this would be a way to give Donny some extra cash, which would make many fans happy. But, they sure are throwing a lot of money out there. Money that may have been better spent in luxury competitions to liven up house every week.


How about Joey? She was part of team america too.


----------



## SoBelle0

It does seem kinda shenaniganny... If there was a prize for Team America making finals, that's the kind of thing that should have been mentioned at the very first - not now that only 2 of 4 remain.


----------



## Tracy

Yeah, what about Joey? I suppose they could argue that she never participated in a challenge. It does seem extremely unfair to Donny to roll out this incentive now, after he is gone.


----------



## verdugan

I forget in which BB thread we were talking about Caleb being a stalker or not. Today I saw this on hamsterwatch, and it reminded me of that convo.

If he's not a stalker, he's just a sad, lonely, weirdo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/510966007993626624


----------



## rahnbo

Tracy said:


> Yeah, what about Joey? I suppose they could argue that she never participated in a challenge. It does seem extremely unfair to Donny to roll out this incentive now, after he is gone.


Donny tried to leverage a TA challenge to save himself (as I would have) but failed so I'm OK with him getting nothing.


----------



## realityboy

verdugan said:


> How about Joey? She was part of team america too.


I could see Donny participating from jury and helping ensure a TA win for some money, but Joey can't really help at all.


----------



## nmiller855

No shocker. Cody left the nominations the same by not using the veto.


----------



## nyny523

Does Frankie realize he is a goner?


----------



## Ment

nyny523 said:


> Does Frankie realize he is a goner?


I think he thought he had a chance before noms but not now, too big a target.


----------



## NorthAlabama

yes, frankie is already in jury with zach attack unless something miraculous happened...we'll know tonight.


----------



## TriBruin

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, frankie is already in jury with zach attack unless something miraculous happened...we'll know tonight.


Do we know if tonight's eviction is "live-live" or "live to tape"? I know that when BB has done mid-week evictions they have often filmed the live eviction and then broadcast it a day or two later.

I am hoping that Frankie gets a bigger boo than Christina did!


----------



## nyny523

TriBruin said:


> Do we know if tonight's eviction is "live-live" or "live to tape"? I know that when BB has done mid-week evictions they have often filmed the live eviction and then broadcast it a day or two later.
> 
> I am hoping that Frankie gets a bigger boo than Christina did!


The eviction we will see tonight happened last night.

I think we get to see another live one tonight as well...


----------



## Squeak

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, frankie is already in jury with zach attack unless something miraculous happened...we'll know tonight.


Hate to spoiler in a spoiler thread, but from Hamsterwatch:



Spoiler



Frankie Evicted

Derrick HOH

TBD won POV

Special LIVE (taped) Eviction Tuesday Night


----------



## Ment

Frankie gone. Apparantly Derrick won HOH based on the live feed of the HOH basket '#1Dad' plate. Victoria skates again!


----------



## TriBruin

Ment said:


> Frankie gone. Apparantly Derrick won HOH based on the live feed of the HOH basket '#1Dad' plate. Victoria skates again!


This is the perfect HOH for Derrick to win as he doesn't have to get blood on his hands with the eviction (whomever win POV will have it.) If I were Derrick, I would through the POV and let the three others fight it out.

Ok, and :up::up::up::up:  to Frankie being gone.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Squeak said:


> Hate to spoiler in a spoiler thread...


please don't use a spoiler tag on my behalf, spoilers are welcomed in this thread - i just didn't care enough to look before tonight's show.


----------



## Necromancer2006

It's totally sad that Victoria is going to make it to the end. I mean - has there ever been a more useless player in the entire BB history?


----------



## NorthAlabama

victoria making it to the end isn't guaranteed, not if caleb wins pov. this is a powerless hoh, the pov winner holds the power this week, which makes it the perfect hoh win for derrick...no blood on his hands.

if caleb wins pov, at least it might be an interesting finale with all three guys battling for the win, here's hoping...


----------



## DancnDude

It would be fun if Victoria wins the PoV


----------



## NorthAlabama

DancnDude said:


> It would be fun if Victoria wins the PoV


yikes!


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> if caleb wins pov, at least it might be an interesting finale with all three guys battling for the win, here's hoping...


Unless Derrick can work his magic and convince Caleb to vote out Cody.


----------



## NorthAlabama

verdugan said:


> Unless Derrick can work his magic and convince Caleb to vote out Cody.


very possible, we've heard of "dan's mist", this season "derrick's fog" has been the closest equivalent.

still, i have just a smidgen more faith in caleb's blind loyalty to the guys, with a lightly added dose of his previously displayed misogynistic attitudes.


----------



## jay_man2

TriBruin said:


> ...
> 
> I am hoping that Frankie gets a bigger boo than Christina did!


Same here.


----------



## Squeak

Cody won POV.


----------



## nyny523

Squeak said:


> Cody won POV.


So - do they get rid of Victoria or Caleb?


----------



## verdugan

nyny523 said:


> So - do they get rid of Victoria or Caleb?


They'd be stupid to get rid of Victoria.

I'm pretty sure Caleb is a goner. And once again, Derrick doesn't have any blood on his hands.


----------



## verdugan

TriBruin said:


> I am hoping that Frankie gets a bigger boo than Christina did!


No boos and he got a lot of cheers. Of course since this was a taped eviction, the audience were CBS employees instead of "regular" people.

Still, I don't think Frankie would've been booed. He's annoying, self-centered, delusional, fake, etc., etc., but he has played a good game.

I don't like him, but my dislike for him doesn't reach booing level.


----------



## NorthAlabama

verdugan said:


> I'm pretty sure Caleb is a goner. And once again, Derrick doesn't have any blood on his hands.


yes, i expect derrickcody to send caleb home, his alliance with derrick is too strong. poor caleb (can't believe i actually typed "poor caleb"), he'll never see it coming.


verdugan said:


> No boos and he got a lot of cheers...I don't like him, but my dislike for him doesn't reach booing level.


after the eviction, cody's disdain for frankie really came through, but frankie's exit interview with jc went really well. frankie should have worked harder on caleb to save himself, and cody was an idiot to make such a formidable enemy in the jury...might as well hand the money (+ bonus) to derrick this week, cody and victoria have no chance winning against derrick.


----------



## Jstkiddn

NorthAlabama said:


> after the eviction, cody's disdain for frankie really came through,


Didn't it? I was sort of surprise at how much he seemed to truly dislike him, because they all act so cuddly and buddy-buddy in the house.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Jstkiddn said:


> Didn't it? I was sort of surprise at how much he seemed to truly dislike him, because they all act so cuddly and buddy-buddy in the house.


Seemed to me that Frankie was the 'cuddly' one and everyone else just tolerated it to his face. I remember seeing a few times on BBAD the other guys making comments about how they wished that Frankie would stop. But none of them seemed to want to make waves about it so just put up with it. Same thing about him being a slob. Everyone agreed with Victoria outing Frankie as a slob when JC asked, and they commented on it last night, but again, no one would make it an issue.

I wonder if Frankie and Donny will out Team America to the rest of the jury? To me, that would be the only thing that might turn the jury against Derek.


----------



## NorthAlabama

part 1 of the final hoh is...endurance! the wall, with a twist - there's a hang glider for them to hold on to as it rains and the wall leans:










victoria is out first, and is crying because she dropped so soon (about 40 min). derrick is telling cody he won't be hanging on for 3 hours, but wants to wait for a "respectable" time, and will do his best before dropping to let cody win.

derrick fell off, and cody wins - total time, just over an hour.


----------



## Dnamertz

Jstkiddn said:


> Didn't it? I was sort of surprise at how much he seemed to truly dislike him, because they all act so cuddly and buddy-buddy in the house.


I think it was that conversation they showed in tonight's episode where Frankie told the oher 3 how much better his is playing the game then they are.


----------



## jlb

Last night I had a dream that went like this:

Victoria and Derrick Final 2

Derrick does his speech

Victoria, in her usual voice says "Hi guuuuuys, you think I skated along and did nothing this summer.....I get that, buuuuut....."

Now in deep lawyer-esque voice: "I've been putting you all on all summer. I am a lawyer, my job is to manipulate people's emotions. My goal has always been to make you think I am nothing in the house, skate to the end, and look where I am right now....." yada yada

That was an interesting one.....


----------



## markz

jlb said:


> Last night I had a dream that went like this:
> 
> Victoria and Derrick Final 2
> 
> Derrick does his speech
> 
> Victoria, in her usual voice says "Hi guuuuuys, you think I skated along and did nothing this summer.....I get that, buuuuut....."
> 
> Now in deep lawyer-esque voice: "I've been putting you all on all summer. I am a lawyer, my job is to manipulate people's emotions. My goal has always been to make you think I am nothing in the house, skate to the end, and look where I am right now....." yada yada
> 
> That was an interesting one.....


You know, she could just be straight-up honest and say:

"Many of you won comps. I didn't. Many of you schemed. I didn't. Many of you got eliminated. I didn't. My strategy was to skate by and be used as a pawn. Nobody has done that better than me.

Now, the person(s) that schemed against you and eliminated you, "knew" that if they took me to the end, they would win. Do you want to reward them for taking me who hasn't won anything instead of them honoring your agreements? You should show them the ultimate in revenge and choose me as the winner. That would forever change the face of this game that we all came here to play. No one would ever again be able to take a floater to assure their win. And no one would be able to play the floater game successfully again.

So help me by being a part of the biggest blind side in game history! Help me change this game forever!"

I think it could work!


----------



## nyny523

It would be kinda crazy if Victoria won HOH...


----------



## verdugan

Dnamertz said:


> I think it was that conversation they showed in tonight's episode where Frankie told the oher 3 how much better his is playing the game then they are.


I was surprised at how out of touch with reality Frankie is.

He's the most dangerous person because now that he's in the jury they have put him in contact with his "millions" of followers.

Really? Doesn't he know what sequester involves? Oh, and _millions_?


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, i expect derrickcody to send caleb home, his alliance with derrick is too strong. poor caleb (can't believe i actually typed "poor caleb"), he'll never see it coming.


I know! I was feeling a bit bad for him. Loyal to a fault. Good quality in the real world, not good for BB.

I thought Frankie was delusional with his "millions of followers" speech, but Caleb post-BB plans that would land on his lap was right up there with frankie's delusions.


----------



## Jstkiddn

nyny523 said:


> It would be kinda crazy if Victoria won HOH...


I found myself rooting for her a little bit last night, if for no other reason than to see the look on the others faces.

I had also started to just a little bit feel bad for Frankie and he seemed to leave so gracefully I thought maybe I had been too hard on the guy.

Then I saw that exchange he had with the other guys in the HOH room.

Who the hell does this guy think he is? OMG! He was basically threatening them with his "millions" of followers, although I have no freaking clue why he thinks any of those guys will feel threatened by a bunch of 12 year old girls!

I know Caleb and Cody may have an eye toward some type of entertainment career, so is that what he's threatening? They'll never work in this town again type thing?

I will DIE if his stupid sister's twitter followers (who don't even watch BB) manage to let him win America's Favorite Player! I never vote for those things, but I will be placing my 20 votes every day for Donny. I would hate to see that ****** Frankie win that. Grrr...cannot stand him!


----------



## Jstkiddn

Oh! And let's not forget that he is single handedly going to decide who is going to win this game!

WhatEVER!


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Why would Derrick let Cody win the HoH? Seems like to guarantee that he makes it to the final two, he needs to win out. If Cody wises up, he can guarantee himself $500k by taking Victoria to the end.


----------



## realityboy

DavidTigerFan said:


> Why would Derrick let Cody win the HoH? Seems like to guarantee that he makes it to the final two, he needs to win out. If Cody wises up, he can guarantee himself $500k by taking Victoria to the end.


I don't think Derrick let him win pt 1. Derrick tried to get Cody to give it to him, but it didn't work. Either way, Derrick should be able to easily beat Victoria in part 2. Part 3 will be a toss up no matter what.


----------



## verdugan

Jstkiddn said:


> Oh! And let's not forget that he is single handedly going to decide who is going to win this game!
> 
> WhatEVER!


Of course he will. He's the most convincing person in the jury. 

What an idiot.


----------



## Dnamertz

verdugan said:


> I know! I was feeling a bit bad for him. Loyal to a fault. Good quality in the real world, not good for BB.


Caleb was throwing the word "loyalty" around too much for someone who just betrayed Frankie.


----------



## markz

I did think that Cody did a good job on his speech about loyalty when he voted out Caleb. That is the most intelligent he has sounded.


----------



## JFriday

markz said:


> I did think that Cody did a good job on his speech about loyalty when he voted out Caleb. That is the most intelligent he has sounded.


Yea that came out of left field. I thought he did great job too.


----------



## verdugan

JFriday said:


> Yea that came out of left field. I thought he did great job too.


Particularly impressive is how he managed to put a little bit of blood on derrick's hands.

I'm surprised he outed the final 2 deal that he has with Derrick. Victoria was NOT happy.


----------



## nyny523

I wonder if he discussed the speech with Derrick in advance?


----------



## markz

nyny523 said:


> I wonder if he discussed the speech with Derrick in advance?


Derrick didn't look like he was caught off-guard or anything and even nodded in agreement at least once.


----------



## verdugan

markz said:


> Derrick didn't look like he was caught off-guard or anything and even nodded in agreement at least once.


He did mention it in his farewell message to Caleb, but it still looked suden to me. Maybe it was just the way it was edited.


----------



## nyny523

markz said:


> Derrick didn't look like he was caught off-guard or anything and even nodded in agreement at least once.


That was my reaction as well.

But Derrick is very good at keeping a game face, so unless it was done on the feeds that someone can verify, I am not certain...

FWIW, if/when it DOES come down to Derrick vs Cody, I would be shocked if Cody got a single vote...

EDIT: Ok, MAYBE Christine...


----------



## NorthAlabama

nyny523 said:


> ...Derrick is very good at keeping a game face...


imagine victoria winning against derrick in final 2 - it would be great, if only to see the look on derrick's face...he might finally lose it.


----------



## JFriday

I can't think of any competition she could win, maybe if they had a competition to put on makeup. Almost every physical challenge she wants to quit before it's over, she hasn't seemed to retain much of what has happened this season as shown on the last veto competition.


----------



## verdugan

nyny523 said:


> That was my reaction as well.
> 
> But Derrick is very good at keeping a game face, so unless it was done on the feeds that someone can verify, I am not certain...
> 
> FWIW, if/when it DOES come down to Derrick vs Cody, I would be shocked if Cody got a single vote...
> 
> EDIT: Ok, MAYBE Christine...


He was an undercover cop, so I'm sure he has plenty of practice to mask his emotions/reactions.

As to the Chrsitine comment? LOL. So true.


----------



## Jolt

If Derrick loses hell be poor and divorced. My wife keeps telling me that she would kill me if I was that way with a woman that isnt her. I really think Derrick and Victoria have fallen for each other a bit.


----------



## nyny523

Jolt said:


> If Derrick loses hell be poor and divorced. My wife keeps telling me that she would kill me if I was that way with a woman that isnt her. I really think Derrick and Victoria have fallen for each other a bit.




I don't see even a HINT of romance between them.

I think Victoria sees him as an older brother, Derrick sees her as a means to an end.


----------



## markz

nyny523 said:


> I don't see even a HINT of romance between them.
> 
> I think Victoria sees him as an older brother, Derrick sees her as a means to an end.


Yeah, I don't see it either!


----------



## Tracy

Jolt said:


> If Derrick loses hell be poor and divorced. My wife keeps telling me that she would kill me if I was that way with a woman that isnt her. I really think Derrick and Victoria have fallen for each other a bit.


No way! That never even crossed my mind. Derrick is all about game. I think Victoria really likes him because he is kind to her and she seems to be a girl who relies on the kindness of strangers. But I can't imagine that Derrick is her romantic type. I think you are way off base here.


----------



## verdugan

Tracy said:


> No way! That never even crossed my mind. Derrick is all about game. I think Victoria really likes him because he is kind to her and she seems to be a girl who relies on the kindness of strangers. But I can't imagine that Derrick is her romantic type. I think you are way off base here.


Ditto. Could the OP have meant Cody and Christine? That I can see, but Derrick and Victoria? No way.


----------



## Jolt

On the live feeds I always see her looking at him with star crossed eyes. Ehh.


----------



## GoPackGo

I think that's just her regular doe eyed expression.

Derrick treats her like a little sister.


----------



## realityboy

Victoria is definitely crushing, but it's one-sided. Derrick has been pretty respectful of his wife.


----------



## NorthAlabama

today is hoh part 2, and the show tonight. 

judging by different online polls so far, donny has america's favorite wrapped up with over 50%+ of the votes, with zach following in a distant second place (about 10%-12% of the total votes). 

frankie & ariana's fan base will be logging a ton of votes not reflected in fan polls - will it be enough to sway the vote? i say no, donny gets the bucks.


----------



## Jstkiddn

NorthAlabama said:


> frankie & ariana's fan base will be logging a ton of votes not reflected in fan polls - will it be enough to sway the vote? i say no, donny gets the bucks.


I sure hope not. I will be very sad if AFP is chosen by a bunch of people that haven't even watched BB. I hopeful that the majority of them just won't take the time to register in order to vote. I'm counting on people's laziness. 

That reminds me...time to go log my daily votes for Donny.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

realityboy said:


> Victoria is definitely crushing, but it's one-sided. Derrick has been pretty respectful of his wife.


This is correct.


----------



## Ment

realityboy said:


> Victoria is definitely crushing, but it's one-sided. Derrick has been pretty respectful of his wife.


Yeah Vic has said she was open to a showmance coming into this season but she knows Derrick would never go there so she tells everyone that Derrick is her older brother. Its pretty funny tho when she tells everyone she is going to bed and not 15 minutes later shes up looking for Derrick. He has alot of qualities that appeal to her: very calm and confident, is protective and persuasive with words.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Maybe Derrick has a single younger brother.


----------



## packerfan

Anyone know who won the first part of the competition?


----------



## angbear1985

I think Cody ??? 

So- only two play the 2nd part? or - all three again ???


----------



## SoBelle0

I think it was Cody. 
Victoria dropped first. Then the boys decided amongst themselves who should play her in 2nd round.


----------



## SoBelle0

angbear1985 said:


> I think Cody ??? So- only two play the 2nd part? or - all three again ???


Yes, only two. Then the winner of 1st and 2nd rounds compete for the big win and make nominations.


----------



## SoBelle0

NorthAlabama said:


> part 1 of the final hoh is...endurance! the wall, with a twist - there's a hang glider for them to hold on to as it rains and the wall leans: victoria is out first, and is crying because she dropped so soon (about 40 min). derrick is telling cody he won't be hanging on for 3 hours, but wants to wait for a "respectable" time, and will do his best before dropping to let cody win. derrick fell off, and cody wins - total time, just over an hour.


Here is the real info. 

There are photos in the original post, as well.


----------



## realityboy

Derrick won part 2. Victoria was upset at her loss & crying.


----------



## Jstkiddn

realityboy said:


> Derrick won part 2. Victoria was upset at her loss & crying.


Neither is a surprise. Victoria cries about everything. Even when she's talking, she sounds like she's whining. I cant believe BB hasn't issued them all earplugs. Her voice grates on my nerves.


----------



## verdugan

Jstkiddn said:


> Neither is a surprise. Victoria cries about everything. Even when she's talking, she sounds like she's whining. I cant believe BB hasn't issued them all earplugs. Her voice grates on my nerves.


Her voice reminds me of when they impersonate Kim Kardashian in SNL.


----------



## Jstkiddn

verdugan said:


> Her voice reminds me of when they impersonate Kim Kardashian in SNL.


Yes!! That's it!

I didn't realize there were really people that talk just like that. She makes me want to ram forks into my ears!

I wonder if she will realize how awful she sounds when she gets out and watches the show?


----------



## Dnamertz

Jstkiddn said:


> I wonder if she will realize how awful she sounds when she gets out and watches the show?


Of course not, she'll think she sounds great. I remember on one of the first episodes she said she was the best looking woman in the house...which is not true.


----------



## Jstkiddn

She turns a lot of one syllable words into a two syllable word by adding an "ah" sound at the end. I only ever hear whiny little kids do that. I'm sure she's a sweet girl , but I could spend about two minutes around her before I would go nuclear. I sure hope Derrick's wife is more tolerant. Lol


----------



## Jolt

Ive gotten a little bit of a crush on her. She is adorable.


----------



## Tracy

Her hair is actually very short--above her shoulders. She is very insecure about the fact that she wears hair extensions and apparently only puts them in and takes them out in the toilet room so it is never caught on camera.

Her voice annoys me, but I am around teenage girls all the time, so I am used to it. What mainly annoys me is the way she is seemingly terrible at everything. If you aren't physical, then at least memorize what happened when!


----------



## realityboy

Jstkiddn said:


> Neither is a surprise. Victoria cries about everything. Even when she's talking, she sounds like she's whining. I cant believe BB hasn't issued them all earplugs. Her voice grates on my nerves.


I was a little surprised. She rarely cries about game related issues. I wasn't sure if she knew she was playing a game or not for most of the season.


----------



## verdugan

Tracy said:


> If you aren't physical, then at least memorize what happened when!


Ask her anything you want about pita ingredients, and she'll get it right every time!


----------



## NorthAlabama

realityboy said:


> I was a little surprised. She rarely cries about game related issues.


she's been a lot more sensitive about her poor showings in comps ever since zingbot, and frankie's exit speech to her didn't help.

that said, she's delusional to think she "played" her way to the end, it just isn't true - she was carried, every step. i would like to hear her list any proactive game moves she made on her own, without any influence from other hg...i sure can't remember any.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

18.8 Million Twitter followers. I wonder what percentage will follow her lead. And I wonder how many votes are normally cast for that award. And I wonder if the votes are even counted anyway.


----------



## verdugan

Fool Me Twice said:


> 18.8 Million Twitter followers. I wonder what percentage will follow her lead. And I wonder how many votes are normally cast for that award. And I wonder if the votes are even counted anyway.


Boo hoo. I hope Frankie doesn't win it.

If he does, it'll be thanks to his sister's followers. Of course, in Frankie's mind he'll win because he's the best and everybody loves him. Whatever!


----------



## nyny523

I hope Zach wins - watching that recap show reminded me how entertaining he was.


----------



## Jstkiddn

I've been casting my votes for Donny, but I will be happy if anyone but Frankie wins!


----------



## hummingbird_206

Jstkiddn said:


> I've been casting my votes for Donny, but I will be happy if anyone but Frankie wins!


+1!


----------



## NorthAlabama

nyny523 said:


> I hope Zach wins - watching that recap show reminded me how entertaining he was.


i reminded myself the vote was for _favorite _player, then looked at all the pics - zach was my hands down first choice, by far.

even though i liked donny, his poor campaigning at the end, combined with his refusal to participate in one of the team america tasks, just wasn't entertaining to me - zach'll say or do _anything_!

eta: they closed the vote early! guess they caught wind of ariana's campaigning, interesting...the rules show there was still a day left, as well as their right to change the voting period at any time.


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> eta: they closed the vote early! guess they caught wind of ariana's campaigning, interesting...the rules show there was still a day left, as well as their right to change the voting period at any time.


As long as Frankie doesn't win, I'm ok with them closing it early.


----------



## Necromancer2006

That seems pretty lame. "We don't like the way the results are going so we're going to just do what we want to do anyway".
Lame.


----------



## hummingbird_206

NorthAlabama said:


> i reminded myself the vote was for _favorite _player, then looked at all the pics - zach was my hands down first choice, by far.
> 
> even though i liked donny, his poor campaigning at the end, combined with his refusal to participate in one of the team america tasks, just wasn't entertaining to me - zach'll say or do _anything_!
> 
> eta: they closed the vote early! guess they caught wind of ariana's campaigning, interesting...the rules show there was still a day left, as well as their right to change the voting period at any time.


I didn't think they closed it early.  The stuff I saw posted when I'd vote said poll would close at 9 am (Pacific) on 9/22.


----------



## NorthAlabama

hummingbird_206 said:


> I didn't think they closed it early...said poll would close at 9 am (Pacific) on 9/22.


from the t&c:


> Online _voting is available starting at 11:59am PT on September 16, 2014 and ending at 9:59am PT on September 22, 2014_



i probably read 9:59am pt as 9:59pm, apologies!

interesting convo moment - cody and derrick discussing the recent survivor season, specifically woo taking tony to finale. derrick said woo was loyal to tony and wanted to beat the best, cody commented tony lied the entire show about being a cop, and how he couldn't stand tony.


----------



## DancnDude

NorthAlabama said:


> interesting convo moment - cody and derrick discussing the recent survivor season, specifically woo taking tony to finale. derrick said woo was loyal to tony and wanted to beat the best, cody commented tony lied the entire show about being a cop, and how he couldn't stand tony.


Ha! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nyny523

I forgot - what do they all think Derrick does for a living?


----------



## verdugan

nyny523 said:


> I forgot - what do they all think Derrick does for a living?


Rec center manager or something youth-related I think.


----------

